#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен и упайога

## Ased

Недавно открыл для себя много нового о Тибетском Буддизме, в частности о Дзогчене. Раньше мне казалось, что дзогчен это есть лишь одна из многочисленных школ Тибетского Буддизма, но все оказалось гораздо сложнее. Насколько я понял Дзогчен является последней высшей ступенью школы Ньингмапа, такое определение ему дает Буддиский словарь. 

Но это определение не объясняет каким образом все предыдущии ступени этой школы стыкуются с последней т.е. Дзогченом. Предыдущии ступени это как раз упайога, тантра-йога, ати-йога и другие. Т.е. получается что тот, кто посвящен в Дзогчен как бы прошел все предыдущии ступени. Или же посвящение в эти системы может быть непоследовательным?

Хотелось бы также уделить особое внимание упайоге. Интерес к этому вопросу неслучаен, так как я уже поднимал вопрос о том, что можно достигнуть просветления через познание сначало относительных, а затем на их основе и абсолютных истин, т.е. через джняну. Но мне сказали что данный метод не эффективен и бессмысленен. Однако наличие в Буддизме такого метода как упайога это опровергает. *Ведь упайога и есть метод достижения просветления через понимание относительных и абсолютных истин*. Насколько я понимаю упайога связана с учением Дзогчен или же это совсем отдельное учение?

Еще один вопрос к представителям Дзогчена  :Smilie:  . Янтра йога действительно является духовной практикой учения Дзогчен или здесь другая связь? Вопрос возник из за очень сильной схожести в описании янтра йоги и хатха йоги. Ведь если они действительно так похожи как это описывают различные источники, такие как официальный сайт янтра йоги, то возникает вопрос почемуже хатха йога не может быть базой  для прехода к непосредственно высшим медитативным практикам применяемым в янтра йоге, ведь суть то у них одна. Вот такой вот вопрос.

P.S. Я с большим уважением отношусь к учению Дзогчен так как для меня именно эта традиция наиболее близка. Но во многом из за противоречивой информации поступающей из различных книг и др. источников, у меня никак несложится целосное представление об этом направлении Тибетского Буддизма. Благодарю всех кто уменьшит степень моего невежества, ответив на мои вопросы  :Smilie: .  С уважением Ased.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Насколько я понял Дзогчен является последней высшей ступенью школы Ньингмапа, такое определение ему дает Буддиский словарь.


Неверно. Дзогчен-атийога - это путь, который в соответствии с принятой в школе нингма классификацией (сама классификация идет из текстов тантр) считается высшим. Но дзогчен-атийога не является собственностью школы нингма. "Высший" также не означает, что к этому приходят после предварительного освоения "низшего". Это самое сущностное и прямое учение, но это не означает "самое быстрое". Можно изучать и осваивать дзогчен без предварительного изучения и освоения других систем. С другой стороны, изучение и освоение других систем может оказаться полезным тому или иному практикующему дзогчен.

Термин "дзогчен" используется также в системах ануйоги и махайоги, но там он имеет несколько иной смысл.




> Хотелось бы также уделить особое внимание упайоге.


Вообще-то, более правильно в данном контексте "убхая" (обоюдная). Именно так она именуется в коренной тантре дзогчен Кунджед Гьялпо, и именно так ее называет Гуру Падмасамбхава. Лонченпа сокращенно называет "упа". В других школах ее обычно называют "чарья". Это пятая из девяти колесниц по нингмапинской классификации, вторая из трех внешних тантр.

Традиция передачи ее методов сохраняется, но на практике используется очень мало, практика тантры этого класса более распространена в Японии, нежели среди тибетцев.




> Ведь упайога и есть метод достижения просветления через понимание относительных и абсолютных истин.


Весьма поверхностное определение, поскольку в каком-то смысле то же самое можно сказать о любой буддийской колеснице. Основная характеристика убхая-тантры (согласно тантре Ригпа Раншар и Лонченпе) - это уравновешенность внешних ритуальных действий, свойственных крия-тантре, и внутренней медитативной практики, свойственной йога-тантре (это не значит, что в крие нет медитации, а в йога-тантре нет ритуалов).




> Янтра йога действительно является духовной практикой учения Дзогчен или здесь другая связь?


Есть разные системы янтра-йоги, в каждой из высших тантр есть своя. В учении дзогчен сохранилась традиция янтра-йоги, которая основана на коренной тантре дзогчен "Единство солнца и луны". Этой системе учил махасиддха Хумкара, а в Тибет ее вместе с коренными текстами дзогчен принес переводчик Гуру Вайрочана.

Что касается связи с хатха-йогой, то поскольку у всех одинаковое тело, оно может принимать одинаковые позы.  :Smilie:  Принципы хатхи и янтры совершенно различны. Очень часто оказывается, что опытные практики хатхи могут легко выполнить внешне упражнения янтры, но сталкиваются с серьезными препятствиями в понимании внутреннего смысла этих движений, поскольку это расходится с тем, что освоено в хатхе. Даже чемпионы мира по йога-спорту сталкиваются с подобными трудностями.  :Smilie: 

И что такое официальный сайт янтра-йоги? В России и Украине есть 4 человека, которые официально обучают янтра-йоге традиции Вайрочаны, но у них нет никакого "официального сайта".  :Smilie: 

По дзогчен могу порекомендовать доступные открытые книги: "Всевышний источник" (коренная тантра дзогчен с комментариями Чогьяла Намкай Норбу), антология текстов Лонченпы "Ум Будды", а также книги Чогьяла Намкай Норбу. Но конечно, чтобы действительно начать в этом разбираться, нужно получить передачу у сведущего учителя, а потом на этой основе изучать и осваивать это учение.

----------


## Ased

> Неверно. Дзогчен-атийога - это путь, который в соответствии с принятой в школе нингма классификацией (сама классификация идет из текстов тантр) считается высшим. Но дзогчен-атийога не является собственностью школы нингма. "Высший" также не означает, что к этому приходят после предварительного освоения "низшего". Это самое сущностное и прямое учение, но это не означает "самое быстрое". Можно изучать и осваивать дзогчен без предварительного изучения и освоения других систем. С другой стороны, изучение и освоение других систем может оказаться полезным тому или иному практикующему дзогчен.


Спасибо за ответ, теперь для меня многое стало гораздо понятнее.





> Есть разные системы янтра-йоги, в каждой из высших тантр есть своя. В учении дзогчен сохранилась традиция янтра-йоги, которая основана на коренной тантре дзогчен "Единство солнца и луны". Этой системе учил махасиддха Хумкара, а в Тибет ее вместе с коренными текстами дзогчен принес переводчик Гуру Вайрочана.


Вот тут есть много интересного. Расскажите поподробнее об этой коренной тантре "Единство солнца и луны". И по возможности про махасиддха Хумкару.




> Что касается связи с хатха-йогой, то поскольку у всех одинаковое тело, оно может принимать одинаковые позы.  Принципы хатхи и янтры совершенно различны. Очень часто оказывается, что опытные практики хатхи могут легко выполнить внешне упражнения янтры, но сталкиваются с серьезными препятствиями в понимании внутреннего смысла этих движений, поскольку это расходится с тем, что освоено в хатхе. Даже чемпионы мира по йога-спорту сталкиваются с подобными трудностями.


Очень сложный момент, так как сама по себе хатха йога не является чем то каноническим и обычно трактуется разными мастерами по разному, иногда при этом даже искажается смысл изначального принципа хатха йоги. Если взять классическую систему хатха йоги патанджали 8и ступенчатую, то в ней прослеживается приоретет именно не на развитие каких либо физических качеств тела, а на *последовательную работу с сознанием через тело*, при этом идет последовательное прохождение 8и ступений : яма, нияма, асана, пранаяма, тхарана, тхияна и самадхи. Тут интересный аспект, асана т.е. непосредственная работа с телом является лишь одной из ступеней причем не самой высшей, а вот пранаяма и следующии за ней ступени, концентрация и медитация, и в конечном итоге самадхи т.е. просветление в практическом смысле соответствуют практикам такого же характера в янтра йоге. Т.е. в янтра йоге также как и в хатха йоге есть малые и большие пранаямы, также есть шаткарма или очистительные процедуры, есть визуализация и конешно же концентрация, которая и является первой ступенью медитации. А определение медитации у обеих йог одинаковое. Медитация - есть слияние с объектом концентрации. А вот в работе с асанами есть значительная разница между хатха йогой и янтра йогой. На мой взгляд основная разница лежит в области религиозных моментов и конешно же в связи с разной трактовкой просветления у Индуистов и Буддистов.




> И что такое официальный сайт янтра-йоги? В России и Украине есть 4 человека, которые официально обучают янтра-йоге традиции Вайрочаны, но у них нет никакого "официального сайта".


Согласен, имеющих посвещение учителей всегда мало к тем более в России. А сайт скорее всего чья то авторская работа, щас уж и непрепомню точный адрес, помойму так и назывался yantra yoga. ru.




> По дзогчен могу порекомендовать доступные открытые книги: "Всевышний источник" (коренная тантра дзогчен с комментариями Чогьяла Намкай Норбу), антология текстов Лонченпы "Ум Будды", а также книги Чогьяла Намкай Норбу. Но конечно, чтобы действительно начать в этом разбираться, нужно получить передачу у сведущего учителя, а потом на этой основе изучать и осваивать это учение.


Надо будет обязательно прочесть. Хочу узнать ваше мнение о книге, которую я уже прочитал: "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" под редакцией Патрула Ринпоче. Мне кажется что это очень солидная, даже в какой то мере научная работа по Дзогчену.

P.S. C уважением Ased

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Вот тут есть много интересного. Расскажите поподробнее об этой коренной тантре "Единство солнца и луны". И по возможности про махасиддха Хумкару.


Издавалась несколько лет назад книга в переводе Игоря Калиберды (перевод с тибетского Джакомеллы Орофино) "Практики смерти и умирания", так вот там были куски этой тантры, посвященные процессу умирания.

О Хумкаре мне известно немного. Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче как-то рассказывал историю о том, как Хумкара встретил своего учителя, но имени учителя не называл. В "Синей летописи" Хумкара упоминается, но биографических сведений нет. Но поскольку он является одним из восьми великих махасиддх, держателем линии Янгдаг-Хэруки, то наверняка где-то его биография имеется.

Дискутировать на темы соотношения янтра-йоги и хатха-йоги особого смысла нет. Если Вам интересно, пройдите хотя бы минимальный курс янтры (есть специальные открытые курсы для людей, не имеющих передачи дзогчен). Медитация в янтра-йоге - это то же самое, что медитация в дзогчен и никакого отношения к слиянию с объектом медитации она не имеет.

"Официальный" сайт по янтра-йоге мне найти не удалось.  :Smilie: 

Что касается книги Дза Патрула Ринпоче, то это замечательная книга замечательного Учителя, одного из важнейших учителей дзогчен 19-го века. Но есть одно "но". Это книга не о дзогчен, а о предварительных практиках системы Лончен Ньинтиг и общих основах буддийского учения. Хотя ЛН - это цикл учений дзогчен, но собственно принципы дзогчен в этой книге не излагаются.

----------


## Ased

Большое спасибо за ответ на мои вопросы, мне удалось разобраться в большинстве вопросов и по новому взглянуть на учение Дзогчен, хотя есть еще моменты, которые я несовсем понял. Это вопрос касается медитации, он преведен в нижней части ответа  :Smilie:  .




> "Официальный" сайт по янтра-йоге мне найти не удалось.


www.dzogchen.ru/teach/yantra-yoga/, вроде он.




> Дискутировать на темы соотношения янтра-йоги и хатха-йоги особого смысла нет. Если Вам интересно, пройдите хотя бы минимальный курс янтры (есть специальные открытые курсы для людей, не имеющих передачи дзогчен). Медитация в янтра-йоге - это то же самое, что медитация в дзогчен и никакого отношения к слиянию с объектом медитации она не имеет


Если честно то я нахожусь в некотором замешаьельстве, мне стало совсем непонятно, что есть медитация. Я всегда полагал, что медитация состоит из двух ступений: 1 концентрации, которая предполагает объект концентрации и 2 собственно сама медитациция или слияние с этим объектом, и собственно следующие отсюда выводы, что для достижения самадхи, следует выбирать в качестве объекта концентрации образ будды, или определенные мандалы. 

*Но если медитация в дзогчене никакого отношения к слиянию с объектом концентрации не имеет, то какова тогда цель такой медитации*  :Confused:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> www.dzogchen.ru/teach/yantra-yoga/, вроде он.


Ased, это как раз частный (любительский) ресурс. 

А вот один из официальных сайтов ДО http://www.kunphenling.ru 
Там найдёшь ссылки на сайты Восточного Меригара, Ринченлинга, Сангьелинга и т.д.

----------


## ullu

> Я всегда полагал, что медитация состоит из двух ступений: 1 концентрации, которая предполагает объект концентрации и 2 собственно сама медитациция или слияние с этим объектом, и собственно следующие отсюда выводы, что для достижения самадхи, следует выбирать в качестве объекта концентрации образ будды, или определенные мандалы.


А можно спросить, в чем цель достижения самадхи по-вашему мнению?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Но если медитация в дзогчене никакого отношения к слиянию с объектом концентрации не имеет, то какова тогда цель такой медитации.


Вопрос, конечно, интересный. Скоро начнет работу открытый форум русскоязычной ДО. Там Вы сможете задать все интересующие вопросы и получить грамотные и квалифицированные ответы.  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Вопрос, конечно, интересный. Скоро начнет работу открытый форум русскоязычной ДО. Там Вы сможете задать все интересующие вопросы и получить грамотные и квалифицированные ответы.


Хм. Дима,  а там то тоже Игорь будет отвечать ))))) так какая разница ))))))))))))

----------


## Игорь Берхин

2 Ased:

То, что Вы описали как медитацию, вполне соответствует тому, что описано в Йога-сутрах Патанджали. Но в буддийских колесницах медитация заключается не в этом. Вообще говоря, в каждой системе свое понимание медитации. Но в конечном итоге все буддийские системы направлены на понимание своего ума как источника всего. Просто они используют разные методы. В дзогчен медитация не является процессом, основанном на намерении что-то сделать, поэтому нельзя сказать, что у нее есть какая-то цель. Понять, что такое медитация дзогчен не так-то просто. Понимание медитации дзогчен и есть понимание самой глубинной сущности этого учения. В дзогчен есть медитативные упражнения, которые используют концентрацию на каком-то объекте, но в более сущностных практиках отсутствует какой бы то ни было объект концентрации, поэтому сливаться попросту не с чем.

Вообще нельзя механически переносить термины из одной системы в другую в отрыве от контекста. Даже внутри одного и того же учения одно и то же слово в разных ситуациях может иметь совершенно разный смысл. Термин "самадхи" даже в буддийских учениях сутр, тантр и дзогчен-атийоги имеет разное наполнение, что уж говорить о небуддийских системах.

Что касается янтра-йоги, то в указанной статье как раз говорится о сущностных различиях между хатхой и янтрой при внешнем сходстве поз. Хотя даже в позах можно обнаружить существенные отличия.

----------


## Ased

> А можно спросить, в чем цель достижения самадхи по-вашему мнению?


По моему мнению самадхи нужно достигать для того, что бы наконец то ответить на вечные вопросы человечества: кто я? ; Зачем я сдесь? ; Как устроена вселенная ? ; Что есть истина, а что естьневежество ? ; Как человек связан со вселенной ? ; Есть ли бог и если он есть, то что он есть ???

Вот на мой взгляд суть самадхи, ведь выбирая объектом медитации сам юниверсум и сливаясь с ним я постигаю его суть. Проблема лишь в том, что ни в хатха йоге, ни в других изучаемых мной системах, я так и не нашел четкого, единого и абсолютного метода, который был бы направлен именно на решение этой задачи. 

Везде я нахожу общии фразы, типа: "человек неспособен воспринимать все многомерную реальность, поэтому он должен заниматься специальными практиками и тогда может быть он начнет видеть"  :Big Grin:  . Фраза прям для американца сидящего в макдональдсе.  :Big Grin:  

Прелесть неправдали! :Smilie:  . Неспособен, я задаю вопрос а кто способен, ответ татхагата, задаю вопрос кто это, это одно из обозначений Будды, который является просветленным существом и дал ответы на все вопросы в своем учении, ученнии Дхармы и т.д. Вобщем так можно искать до бессконечности и в этот момент понимаешь, что путь к истине невероятно сложный. Но в одноя я уверен, что во многом у религии и науки общиицели, а именно ответить на вопросы, которые я написал вначале, вот только методы разные. Наука идет через внешнее, а религия через внутреннее. Если считать Буддизм религией, я неслучайно написал эту фразу так как среди даже Буддистов есть те кто нехочит считать его таковой, то можно отметить преимущество его методов познания себя, а именно целостная духовная практика, в том числе и йоги и медитативные практики и так далее. Плюс, в этом разделе пою деферамбы учению будды, правильно расстовленые преорететы, а именно на работу с сознанием человека и с джняной. Это на мой взгляд самое правельное к чему смогла прийти человеческая мысль, но опять же работая с сознанием посредством практики начинаешь понимать, что высшая цель это просветление. Идея такая: достигну просветления а там станет понятно, что делать дальше  :Smilie:  .

Вот такое вот мое мнение по этому вопросу, не судите строго  :Smilie:  .




> Понимание медитации дзогчен и есть понимание самой глубинной сущности этого учения. В дзогчен есть медитативные упражнения, которые используют концентрацию на каком-то объекте, но в более сущностных практиках отсутствует какой бы то ни было объект концентрации, поэтому сливаться попросту не с чем.


Признаться честно я заинтригован  :Smilie:  .




> Вообще нельзя механически переносить термины из одной системы в другую в отрыве от контекста. Даже внутри одного и того же учения одно и то же слово в разных ситуациях может иметь совершенно разный смысл. Термин "самадхи" даже в буддийских учениях сутр, тантр и дзогчен-атийоги имеет разное наполнение, что уж говорить о небуддийских системах.


Согласен, виноват.




> Что касается янтра-йоги, то в указанной статье как раз говорится о сущностных различиях между хатхой и янтрой при внешнем сходстве поз. Хотя даже в позах можно обнаружить существенные отличия.


Я просто пытаюсь разобраться в чем похожесть систем, а в чем различие  :Smilie:  .

P.S. С уважением Ased

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> По моему мнению самадхи нужно достигать для того, что бы наконец то ответить на вечные вопросы человечества: кто я? ; Зачем я сдесь? ; Как устроена вселенная ? ; Что есть истина, а что естьневежество ? ; Как человек связан со вселенной ? ; Есть ли бог и если он есть, то что он есть???


Обычно на подобные вопросы сам Будда отвечал "благородным молчанием", а размышления на эту тему уподоблял попыткам раненного стрелой человека выяснить, из какого дерева эта стрела сделана, вместо того, чтобы вытащить ее и обработать рану.




> Вот на мой взгляд суть самадхи, ведь выбирая объектом медитации сам юниверсум и сливаясь с ним я постигаю его суть.


Вы не можете сделать объектом медитации всю вселенную, поскольку вся вселенная недоступна вашему восприятию. Иначе Вы были бы способны знать все, что в мире происходит. Что Вы можете, так это сделать объектом своей медитации собственную идею о вселенной и слиться с ней (с идеей), но к познанию вселенной это не будет иметь никакого отношения.  :Smilie: 




> Я просто пытаюсь разобраться в чем похожесть систем, а в чем различие


Для этого нужно сначала заняться их изучением в их собственном контексте.

----------


## Ased

> Для этого нужно сначала заняться их изучением в их собственном контексте.


Хатха йогой занимаюсь уже 6 лет, кстати практикую именно эту систему пришел к учению будды. Мой случай интересен даже мне самому. Начал заниматься в 15 лет, тогда у меня даже приблизительного представления о каких либо религиях или философиях небыло и заниматься я начал исключительно для оздоровления организма, но было но, практику мне давал учитель, пусть не как в классической индийской традиции но все же. А вот далее интересно, после 2 - 3 лет практики у меня начали появляться определенные ассоциации себя с некими образами и явлениями, которые я тогда немог объяснить. На четвертый год появилось знание вещей, о которых я просто немог знать. И как будто невидимая сила направила меня к буддизму, сказав, что ответы на вопрос, что это за такие ассоциации и образы ты найдешь там. И буквально за за год я нашел в книгах по буддизму и в книгах о индии, йоге, индийской философии, подтверждение моим образам. Т.е. грубо говоря я знаю о законе кармы, но незнаю, что он так называется. Открываю книгу по буддизму и читая понимаю, что там описано то о чем я уже имею примерное представление. Так вот это представление появилось практически из неоткуда, в следствии практики и моего желания познавать истины. *Вопрос как такое возможно, что индуисткая йога привела меня к буддизму?*

Это в какой то мере похоже на ссылки в интернете. Есть Осознанность и есть понимание какого то процесса у меня в голове, а подробнее смотрите в такойто книге о такой то культуре  :Smilie:  

P.S. Я ничего непредумываю и не ничего не выставляю на показ, мне просто интересно, как это работает, хотя опять же где то в сознании у меня есть образное представление как, но нету слов для описания этого процесса  :Smilie:  .

----------


## куру хунг

> Хатха йогой занимаюсь уже 6 лет, ... . Начал заниматься в 15 лет, .


 Итого 16+5 =21. Итак если я ещё не позабыл арифметику Вам Ased-21 год.
 В профайле у вас написано- Буддист, Историк, Йог.
  Крутовато однако...? :Confused:

----------


## ullu

> По моему мнению самадхи нужно достигать для того, что бы наконец то ответить на вечные вопросы человечества: кто я? ; Зачем я сдесь? ; Как устроена вселенная ? ; Что есть истина, а что естьневежество ? ; Как человек связан со вселенной ? ; Есть ли бог и если он есть, то что он есть ???


Спасибо. А зачем вам ответы на эти вопросы?

----------


## Ased

> Итого 16+5 =21. Итак если я ещё не позабыл арифметику Вам Ased-21 год.


Правка 15 + 6; Мне в Сентябре будет 21 год




> Крутовато однако...?


В каком смысле? Я по образованию Историк, но по специальности неработаю ибо в школах историю преподавать нехочу.  А вот йогой занимаюсь серьезно, веду свою группу. Буддист это образ мышления а не статус  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Ased

> Спасибо. А зачем вам ответы на эти вопросы?


А зачем вообще тогда жить? Для того, чтобы удовлетворять свои низменные потребности в еде и комфорте?

Мне глубоко непонятна позиция тех кто говорит, что поиск истины человеку ненужен. Для меня стремиться ответить на эти вопросы, значит быть человеком в широком смысле этого слова.

----------


## Ондрий

нормальные это вопросы, хоть Будда и не отвечал на них.

Никто не помнить уже - зачем пришли к Учению? Не от того ли, что подобное интерсовало? Ну хотя бы некоторых....

Если бы это было совсем не нужно - Васубандху бы не стал писать 3й том Абхидхармакоши.

---------
ЗЫ. очень не нравится мне, когда бездумно так отшивают людей, будто бы сами все постигли как Будда, и пришли к выводу, что подобные вопросы - левые и от них нет никакого толку.

----------


## ullu

> Для меня стремиться ответить на эти вопросы, значит быть человеком в широком смысле этого слова.


Значит фишка уже не в ответах на вопросы выходит, а в потребности быть человеком и неудовлетворенности возникающей от обыденных вещей. Так?
И в ощущении смысла жизни.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вопрос как такое возможно, что индуисткая йога привела меня к буддизму?


Это не индуистская йога привела тебя к буддизму, а, говоря на бытовом языке, карма. Я когда в первый раз услышал рассказ о кармическом законе и круговороте рождений (а лет мне было тогда, как тебе сейчас), тоже с лёгкостью принял его и "уверовал".  :Smilie:  А были люди в зале, которые вставали и уходили с лекции, говоря: "какая чушь!". 

Просто, Ased, на самом деле ты уже знаешь многие вещи из прошлых жизней. Ум - это как темный чулан-кладовка, набитая всякой всячиной. Иногда, достаточно просто поднести фонарик и увидеть то, чего прежде как бы не знал.

----------


## Ased

> Значит фишка уже не в ответах на вопросы выходит, а в потребности быть человеком и неудовлетворенности возникающей от обыденных вещей. Так?
> И в ощущении смысла жизни.


Любая потребность порождает привязанность, а привязанность невежество и страдания, поэтому привязанность неведет к освобождению.

Но так как я не я вляюсь святым или архатом, то мне также свойственнены привязанности и слабости, но к данной теме это неимеет никакого отношения. Быть человеком это не потребность, это состояние. Либо оно есть, либо его нет. Поэтому я отвечаю нет это не потребность кем то быть. Поиск это следствие состояния, которое я называю "быть человеком в широком смысле слова".

А про обыденность я приведу один пример, сегодня в новостях показали сюжет из Тувы. Там произошел интересный случай. Изрядно пьющая женщина что бы добыть денег, скорее всего для покупки спиртных напитков, украла из местной Буддиской ступы статуэтку будды и пошла сдавать ее в пункт приема цветных металлов. Насколько я понял из сюжета там статуэтку неприняли, а через какойто время о пропаже узнали и женщину задержали. Она призналась, что делала попытки разбить статуэтку о камни, но та неподдалась. При камерах она раскаялась, но судя по лицу она врала. Вот это пример обыденности, и того как привязанности порождают страдания. Попробуйте поразмыслить сам Будда такой поступок как бы расценил? Или он незанимался и оценкой подобных деяний  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Ased

> А были люди в зале, которые вставали и уходили с лекции, говоря: "какая чушь!".


А почему они так говорили, вот вопрос который меня всегда интересовал. От невежества или наоборот от знания. Но мне кажется что если бы они много знали, то вряд ли стали бы такое говорить.




> Просто, Ased, на самом деле ты уже знаешь многие вещи из прошлых жизней. Ум - это как темный чулан-кладовка, набитая всякой всячиной. Иногда, достаточно просто поднести фонарик и увидеть то, чего прежде как бы не знал.


Согласен  :Smilie:  .

А вот с Индуиской йогой все же неувязочка получается. Я вот себя как то некомфортно чуствую. Практика вроде есть, она мне подходит, и вроде как бы ни с моим, ни с Буддиским мировозрением не противоречит. Но возникает вопрос, Буддист может заниматься хатха йогой как духовной практикой или прям категорически нет?

P.S. если нет то кто же я  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Буддист может заниматься хатха йогой как духовной практикой или прям категорически нет?


Если водка мешает работе, то ну ее нафиг эту работу!

----------


## ullu

> Быть человеком это не потребность, это состояние. Либо оно есть, либо его нет. Поэтому я отвечаю нет это не потребность кем то быть. Поиск это следствие состояния, которое я называю "быть человеком в широком смысле слова".


Я думаю вы ошибаетесь.
Когда ум удовлетворен у него нет потребности в поиске и нет неудовлетворенности своим состоянием. 
Я думаю если вы хотите узнать истину, то вам нужно смотреть дальше состояний и дальше ответов на эти вопросы .

----------


## ullu

Может вот этот текст вас заинтересует
http://spiritual.ru/lib/padma_25.html
Падмасамбхава - Песни двадцати пяти ученикам

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А почему они так говорили, вот вопрос который меня всегда интересовал. От невежества или наоборот от знания. Но мне кажется что если бы они много знали, то вряд ли стали бы такое говорить.


Вероятно, у них просто не было благой кармической связи с учением.




> А вот с Индуиской йогой все же неувязочка получается. Я вот себя как то некомфортно чуствую. Практика вроде есть, она мне подходит, и вроде как бы ни с моим, ни с Буддиским мировозрением не противоречит. Но возникает вопрос, Буддист может заниматься хатха йогой как духовной практикой или прям категорически нет?


Если выбросить всю идеологическую начинку, слияния-поглощения с объектами  :Smilie: , визуализации и работу с праной, а оставить только асаны, наверно, это полезно для поддержания физического тела в хорошей форме. Но, если ты в будущем захочешь заняться янтрой, то твой хатха-йогический идейный background (багаж) может сыграть с тобой злую шутку. 




> если нет то кто же я.


Как минимум, ты - человек! А это уже очень хорошо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> А вот с Индуиской йогой все же неувязочка получается. Я вот себя как то некомфортно чуствую. Практика вроде есть, она мне подходит, и вроде как бы ни с моим, ни с Буддиским мировозрением не противоречит. Но возникает вопрос, Буддист может заниматься хатха йогой как духовной практикой или прям категорически нет?


Тут ведь какое дело....
Допрежь асан идут яма и нияма. Есть их различные вариации, у натхов туда входят и джапа, и хома. Но, даже в варианте Патанджали, там присутствует Ишварапранидхана. Из песни, ИМХО, слова не выкинешь. Если присутствует ишта-девата - осуществляется Ишварапранидхана - асаны становятся именно садханой, а не физкультурой. В противном случае, "для здоровья" - хатха йога - не самое рациональное занятие. Если вы вдруг не читали, обязательно почитайте Десикачара - "Свет Йоги". Очень интересен какой момент - он описывает, как учил собственно Кришнамачарья, учитель и Айенгара, и Патабхи Джойса. Так вот, далеко не всем ученикам он давал в качестве садханы асаны. Кто-то и просто тексты читал, кто-то бхаджаны пел. Так что йога - всеж-таки "читта врити ниродха", а не ноги за уши закладывать.
Таким образом - либо Вы начинаете буддийскую практику, занимаясь йогой как физкультурой (впрочем - не лучший вариант физкультуры. Отсутствие аэробных нагрузок, травматизм, сильная культурная наполненность. Уж лучше - пилатес.). Либо - развиваетесь в русле хатхи. ИМХО, конечно.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Когда ум удовлетворен у него нет потребности в поиске


Воистину так, и этим, собсссно, характеризуется, в том числе, настоящее качественное самадхи. Эт к вопросу аффтара о самадхи...




> Но, если ты в будущем захочешь заняться янтрой, то твой хатха-йогический идейный background (багаж) может сыграть с тобой злую шутку.


Точно. Я даже знаю лично российского инструктора по янтре, с которым в свое время это и случилось... К моменту встречи с янтрой у него уже был сформирован тип дыхания, который оказался прямо (!) противоположен тому, который практикуется в янтре.

----------


## Orient

> Буддист может заниматься хатха йогой как духовной практикой или прям категорически нет?


Зачем буддисту(я имею ввиду тибетский буддизм, конечно) заниматься хатхой как духовной практикой, если есть Янтра-йога?
Можно использовать некоторые асаны хатхи для разминки, чтобы свободно сесть в лотос, или разработать определенную часть тела, если вам не хватает там гибкости, чтобы эффективно заниматься янтрой. К тому же по-настоящему заниматься хатха йогой именно как духовной практикой, можно только под руководством учителя, возможно в рамках какой-нить йогической школы, чье возрение может противоречить той буддийской традиции к которой вы себя относите, или более того требовать прибежища. Но вообще вы свободны заниматься всем чем хотите, главное осознавать зачем и какие последствия это может иметь для вас. :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> *Вопрос как такое возможно, что индуисткая йога привела меня к буддизму?*


Потому что не "йога привела" а не вы сами пришли.

В хатха йоге как индуистской духовной практике есть базовые методологические ошибки (с точки зрения буддизма).

Согласитесь, было бы странно, зная правильный путь, следовать ошибочному.

Но ничто не мешает заниматься хатхой как оздоровительной системой. Тем более, что сейчас "хатха-йога" понятие настолько размытое... У каждого инструктора своя хатха.

Я могу наблюдать многих киевских мастеров хатхи. Больше половины основных киевских учителей хатха-йоги сейчас пришли к буддизму так или иначе, причём независимо друг от друга.  (И процесс идёт  :Smilie: )
Хатха осталась лишь телесной и физической практикой, в отрыве от индуистского содержания.
Думаю, на то есть весомая причина.

----------


## Echo

> Зачем буддисту(я имею ввиду тибетский буддизм, конечно) заниматься хатхой как духовной практикой, если есть Янтра-йога?


В хатхе есть очень схожие асаны и они отрабатываются в статике в отличии от янтры. Например, для непотговленных людей, типо меня, было бы хорошо сначала научиться правильно входить в асану, прежде чем бросаться в динамику. Менее травматично, имхо.

----------


## Ased

> Тут ведь какое дело....
> Допрежь асан идут яма и нияма. Есть их различные вариации, у натхов туда входят и джапа, и хома. Но, даже в варианте Патанджали, там присутствует Ишварапранидхана. Из песни, ИМХО, слова не выкинешь. Если присутствует ишта-девата - осуществляется Ишварапранидхана - асаны становятся именно садханой, а не физкультурой. В противном случае, "для здоровья" - хатха йога - не самое рациональное занятие. Если вы вдруг не читали, обязательно почитайте Десикачара - "Свет Йоги". Очень интересен какой момент - он описывает, как учил собственно Кришнамачарья, учитель и Айенгара, и Патабхи Джойса. Так вот, далеко не всем ученикам он давал в качестве садханы асаны. Кто-то и просто тексты читал, кто-то бхаджаны пел. Так что йога - всеж-таки "читта врити ниродха", а не ноги за уши закладывать.
> Таким образом - либо Вы начинаете буддийскую практику, занимаясь йогой как физкультурой (впрочем - не лучший вариант физкультуры. Отсутствие аэробных нагрузок, травматизм, сильная культурная наполненность. Уж лучше - пилатес.). Либо - развиваетесь в русле хатхи. ИМХО, конечно.


Полностью согласен, вот кто меня понимает  :Smilie:  .




> Может вот этот текст вас заинтересует
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/padma_25.html
> Падмасамбхава - Песни двадцати пяти ученикам


Хороший текст. Тут есть много интересного.

Слушай, Гялва Чо-янг из Нгэнлама! 
Пробужденный ум просветления 
Не создается с помощью медитации, 
Поэтому, свободный от мышления, 
Не порождая мыслей и не препятствуя им, 
Пребывай с открытыми всему чувствами, 
Предоставив мышлению успокоиться самому собой! 
В таком состоянии 
Твое мышление спонтанно растворяется 
И мудрости возникают, без поисков, сами собой. 
Это и есть обнаружение состояния пробужденности!

Вот момент который очень интересен. Ключевая фраза и мудрости возникают сами собой без поисков, с одной стороны важность непорождать мыслей, но если возникают мудрости, то что это если не мысли, остается одно это те самые абсолютные истины  :Smilie:  .

Слушай, Гялва Чжангчуб из Ласума! 
Твой ум не возникает и не уничтожается, 
Он не обладает качествами конкретности. 
По природе он пуст 
И его способность познавать беспрепятственна. 
Неуклонное пребывание в нем и есть сам Пробужденный! 
Всех вас призываю применять 
Эти наставления в своей практике! 
Можете сравнивать сутры и тантры Будды 
И комментарии к ним 
С многочисленными словами, 
Которые выходят за пределы пространства, 
Но сжатый смысл заключается именно 
В этих жизненно важных положениях. 
Практикуйте же их и укройте как клады 
Сообразно своему обету! 

не менее интригующе, вывод один можно сделать из прочитанного отрывка, пребывание в пустоте и есть просветлениеЮ хотя интуиция мне подсказывает, что в этом отрывке заложен гораздо более глубокий ответ.

----------


## Ased

> Я думаю вы ошибаетесь.
> Когда ум удовлетворен у него нет потребности в поиске и нет неудовлетворенности своим состоянием. 
> Я думаю если вы хотите узнать истину, то вам нужно смотреть дальше состояний и дальше ответов на эти вопросы .


Согласен, я тоже придерживаюсь такого мнения, но разве не поступательное развитие приведет к возможности взглянуть так далеко. Ведь чначало надо пройти этап просветления, а уж потом отправляться в нирвану или оставаться в мире людей.




> В хатха йоге как индуистской духовной практике есть базовые методологические ошибки (с точки зрения буддизма).
> 
> Согласитесь, было бы странно, зная правильный путь, следовать ошибочному.


Я хочу по этому поводу высказать свое мнение  :Cool:  . Мне кажется что учение Будды гораздо более глубокое и структурно многомерное. Оно стоит над религиозными понятиями Индуизм, Буддизм, даосизм и др. Конешно же неследует отрицать, что другие религии и учения также дали человечеству немало мудрости, уж про индуизм и говорить нечего, ибо оттуда в Буддизм впоследствии пришли многие понятия и позиции. Индийская культура оказала огромное влияние на формирование Буддизма. Поэтому конешно же хатха йога работает, в том плане что она делает сознание, ведь это работа с сознанием через тело, а не просто гимнастика, более восприимчивым к вещям непосредственно связанным со средством, путем освобождения. Восьмиричный благородный пути, и ступени хатхи, например яма и неяма очень похожи, там просто куча общего, ведь суть одно все это делает человека совершеннее и приблежает к просветлению, других путей просто нет, Либо человек принемает для себя это направление либо признает сансару и занимается извините за выражение всякай херней  :Smilie:  . Имхо.

Просто мне интрересен момент пересечения той же хатха йоги и Буддизма, если мыслить гибче и менее консервативно то его можно найти и безболезненно перейти к более сложным практикам или же в рамках хатхи достигнуть просветления оставаясь при этом буддистом. Имхо Незнаю как остальные, но мне видится эта самая точка соприкосновения в наличии таких товарищей, как махасидхи  :Smilie:  .

----------


## ullu

> Согласен, я тоже придерживаюсь такого мнения, но разве не поступательное развитие приведет к возможности взглянуть так далеко. Ведь чначало надо пройти этап просветления, а уж потом отправляться в нирвану или оставаться в мире людей.


ммм.. дело в том, что на пути к нирване этого этапа нет  :Smilie:  он в другой стороне.

----------


## Ased

> ммм.. дело в том, что на пути к нирване этого этапа нет  он в другой стороне.


Чтож получается что для достижения нирваны, просветления достигать ненадо?

----------


## ullu

> Чтож получается что для достижения нирваны, просветления достигать ненадо?


ну просто путь к просветлению не лежит через эти вопросы. 
искать ответы на эти вопросы это будет уклонением от пути в сторону.

----------


## ullu

> Вот момент который очень интересен. Ключевая фраза и мудрости возникают сами собой без поисков, с одной стороны важность непорождать мыслей, но если возникают мудрости, то что это если не мысли, остается одно это те самые абсолютные истины  .


ваш вывод просто ужасен ))))))
я серьезно, но я не могу серьезно тут, он просто катастрофически ужасен. не обижайтесь пожалста на меня )))
это не те самые абсолютные истины. там вообще про другое.




> не менее интригующе, вывод один можно сделать из прочитанного отрывка, пребывание в пустоте и есть просветлениеЮ хотя интуиция мне подсказывает, что в этом отрывке заложен гораздо более глубокий ответ.


Не, ну почему в пустоте то? Там же написано в чем пребывание.

----------


## Ased

> ваш вывод просто ужасен ))))))
> я серьезно, но я не могу серьезно тут, он просто катастрофически ужасен. не обижайтесь пожалста на меня )))
> это не те самые абсолютные истины. там вообще про другое.


Я не обижаюсь, я пытаюсь докапаться до сути, если вам кажется что я тут неправ тогда напишите, как правильно интерпретировать эту фразу, Объясните про какую мудрость шла речь.




> Не, ну почему в пустоте то? Там же написано в чем пребывание.


Поделитесь со мной своим мнением по этому вопросу  :Smilie:  .


И про махасидхов хочу узнать ваше мнение. Разве они не являются тем самым связующим звено между йогой в частности идуиской йогой и Буддизмом?

----------


## ullu

> Я не обижаюсь, я пытаюсь докапаться до сути, если вам кажется что я тут неправ тогда напишите, как правильно интерпретировать эту фразу, Объясните про какую мудрость шла речь.


"То, что проявляется как пять страстей, когда у нас нечистое видение, в чистом видении проявляется как пять мудростей"
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

Вот здесь можно прочитать про пять Дхьяни-Будд или пять Будд медитации
http://www.abhidharma.ru/Buddha/Dhyanibuddha.htm

может это вам поможет разобраться с мудростями, а может и запутает ещё больше.

Про что в чем пребывание там написано. Что же вы уже и прочитать не можете что ли ? 
там же написано неуклонное пребывание в нем...
пустота это "в нём" разьве? думаете у Падмасамбхавы настолько плохо было со склонением по родам?  :Smilie: 


А про махасиддхов не думаю что они связующее звено, почему они им должны быть?

----------


## Ased

> А про махасиддхов не думаю что они связующее звено, почему они им должны быть?





> Про что в чем пребывание там написано. Что же вы уже и прочитать не можете что ли ? 
> там же написано неуклонное пребывание в нем...


Я размышлял так в нем, в уме т.е. А ум по свей природе пуст, значит в пустоте.

Потомучто они йогами были все, причем многие ранние махасидхи пришедшии в Тибет, вообще были махровыми Индуистами, однако они очень хорошо вписались в Будиизм и даже стали его самыми яркими представителями.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Хатха-йога и буддизм пересекаются в одном: в сансаре херово, надо отсюда валить. Дальше их пути расходятся.
Хотя описания и кажутся очень похожими, следы хатха-йогов теряются затем в болоте и так из сансары и не выводят.
Все путевые заметки похожи, но не все пути ведут куда надо.

----------


## ullu

> Я размышлял так в нем, в уме т.е. А ум по свей природе пуст, значит в пустоте.


В принципе правильно получается,да. Только пустота это сущность Основы, а есть ещё у Основы есть природа и энергия.
Об этом лучше прочитать у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в книге Кристалл и путь света.
Мне лично кажется, но это только мое такое мнение, что понимание того что хотя все и пусто, но все же непрерывно проявляется полезно для того, что бы как то подойти к пониманию того что Игорь говорил про отсутсвие объекта концентрации во время медитации.
Но все равно это без соответствующей передачи и практики это вряд ли возможно будет понять настолько полно и правильно, что бы применять.

Почему я обратила внимание на то, что вы сказали - в пустоте, потому что во во время практики концентрации возникает переживание покоя. Почему-то это навело меня на мысль, что вы не учитываете, что есть ещё и движение и что оно тоже ум. Возможно я ошиблась и под пустотой вы имели ввиду другое, но в любом случае у Падмасамбхавы речь идет не о пребывании в состоянии покоя, которое достигается практикой концентрации.

Вообще же я зря дала ссылку, наверное. Все равзно с дзогчен без практики дзогчен не разбрешься .
Извините что запутала.




> Потомучто они йогами были все, причем многие ранние махасидхи пришедшии в Тибет, вообще были махровыми Индуистами, однако они очень хорошо вписались в Будиизм и даже стали его самыми яркими представителями.


Ну в буддизм многие из многого пришли. 
Миларепа вот был черным магом. Можно ли сказать , что махасиддхи явлояются связующим звеном между буддизмоми черной магией? :Smilie: 
Ониже не продолжали опираться на инйдуистское воззрение после того как стали практиковать буддизм. 
Значит они отказались от индуизма когда начали практиковать буддизм.
Значит они не связывали индуизм с буддизмом, а перешли из индуизма в буддизм.
Это мое такое мнение

----------


## Ased

> Хатха-йога и буддизм пересекаются в одном: в сансаре херово, надо отсюда валить. Дальше их пути расходятся.
> Хотя описания и кажутся очень похожими, следы хатха-йогов теряются затем в болоте и так из сансары и не выводят.
> Все путевые заметки похожи, но не все пути ведут куда надо.


Именно. Поэтому я и пытаюсь найти связь между хатхой и буддизмом. Что бы понять, как и куда двигаться дальше, до какого этапа необходимо развивать хатху, и в какой моменту нужно от нее уходить в сторону других пркатик, а самое главное, как этот переход сделать менее безболезненным и в социальном плане и в плане духовном.

----------


## Ased

> Ну в буддизм многие из многого пришли. 
> Миларепа вот был черным магом. Можно ли сказать , что махасиддхи явлояются связующим звеном между буддизмоми черной магией?
> Ониже не продолжали опираться на инйдуистское воззрение после того как стали практиковать буддизм. 
> Значит они отказались от индуизма когда начали практиковать буддизм.
> Значит они не связывали индуизм с буддизмом, а перешли из индуизма в буддизм.
> Это мое такое мнение


Все верно. Но перешли то они не просто так, тут как минимум две причины. Первая заключается в том, что они перестали видеть развитие в ИНдуизме и той практике, которой они занимались, иначе бы они просто нестали бы никуда переходить. А вторая в том, что было что то общее между их практиками и практиками буддистов, и именно эта общая осново помогла им понять и принять новое учение и перейти к новым практикам. 

Хочу заметить что йогу махахсидхи никуда неотбрасывали, они ее трансформировали. Но в источниках несохранилось подробного описания их Индийского периода жизни, сохранилась толька та часть, которая начинается уже в Тибете. Вообще вопрос очень интересный и заслуживает внимания, ибо надо глядеть туда, где все началось  :Smilie:  .

----------


## ullu

> Вообще вопрос очень интересный и заслуживает внимания, ибо надо глядеть туда, где все началось  .


ну если честно, то мне лично не интересно .Поэмоу если можно я слиняю из разговора )

----------


## куру хунг

> Именно. Поэтому я и пытаюсь найти связь между хатхой и буддизмом. Что бы понять, как и куда двигаться дальше, .


 Для того что б понять куда двигаться дальше нужно как раз забить на всяческие тщетные ухищрения своего ума находить всевозможные связи всего и со всем , даже *буддизма с хатха-йогой* :Wink:  ( а так же- чего бы не было с буддизмом  и хатха-йогой, и хатха-йоги с чем бы то ни было, даже с буддизмом), как бы тебе ни казалось в данный момент это важным.
 Это всего лишь игры нашего Эго.

 А что нужно-так это хорошенько подумать о 4-х благородных истинах, ну или хотя бы о первой из них.

----------


## Ased

Ребят если вас так послушать, то получается что Буддисту вообще ум ненужен, он должен сидет и тупо медитировать непойми начто, что бы окончательно истребить у себя остатки ума  :Big Grin:  . 

Неможет такого быть, что бы мировая религия, под влиянием которой сформировалась целая цивилизация учила подобному. Ведь есть же легенда о шамбале, в которой подробно описывается общество просветленных, разве в ней хоть где нибудь упоминается ненадобность существования социальных институтов или ненужность наук? Наооборот там они преподносятся в идеализированном варрианте и культивируется культ знаний. Потомучто другово вида организации человечество непридумало. Мне кажется что Буддизм благодоря уникальным методикам и практикам, стоит выше все других учений, по накоплению, сохранению и обработке информации с целью как раз понимания взаимосвязи всего совсем. Незря Гитлер 3 экспедиции в Тибет организовывал и наши тоже пытались.

Вот слова альберта энштейна, умнейшего человека планеты.

_«Религия будущего будет космической религией. Она должна будет преодолеть представление о Боге как личности, а также избежать догм и теологии. Охватывая и природу и дух, она будет основываться на религиозном чувстве, возникающем из переживания осмысляемого единства всех вещей — и природных и духовных. Такому описанию соответствует буддизм. Если и есть религия, которая сможет удовлетворять современным научным потребностям, — это буддизм.»_ 

Альберт Эйнштейн

и ссылка, где их можно найти. http://Buddhismofrussia.ru. 





> Для того что б понять куда двигаться дальше нужно как раз забить на всяческие тщетные ухищрения своего ума находить всевозможные связи всего и со всем , даже буддизма с хатха-йогой ( а так же- чего бы не было с буддизмом и хатха-йогой, и хатха-йоги с чем бы то ни было, даже с буддизмом), как бы тебе ни казалось в данный момент это важным.
> Это всего лишь игры нашего Эго.


А что же тогда такое осознаность? Разве это не есть понимание того, как все со всем взаимосвязано  :Confused:  .

А как же практика *Пратитьясамутпады* или пятифакторного взаимозависимого постижения первой благородной истины.

----------


## ullu

Ага. В истории буддизма множество случаев когда буддами становились люди, которые даже читать не умели .

----------


## Alex

Асед, не слушайте никого (и меня в том чмсле). Найдите буддийского учителя (в Вашей географической ситуации это вполне реально). *Если* хатха несовместима с буддийской практикой, в ходе практики она сама отвалится.

----------


## Ased

Все же все кто заинтересован в поиске истины и просматривают данный топик, просмотрите ссылку данную мной выше. И прочитав мнение Энштейна и Далай ламы, сделайте свой вывод по данному вопросу. А именно нужно ли искать взаимосвязь всего совсем и какую роль играет понимание этой взаимосвязи в учении Будды.

*и ссылка, где их можно найти. http://Buddhismofrussia.ru.* 

Также для более подробного анализа вопроса рекомендую все просмотреть сутру патанджали и анализ роли йогической практики в жизни духовно ищущего и простого человека.

http://www.philosophy.ru/library/asi.../ostr_rud.html

http://www.india.ru/india/yoga.shtml

P.S. Данные сслыки не являются пропагандой, каких либо учений или убеждений. И приведены с целью ответить на возникшие в ходе обсуждения вопросы. С уважением Ased.

----------


## Dondhup

> Чтож получается что для достижения нирваны, просветления достигать ненадо?


Просветление =  Состояние Будды = Паринирвана
Это оно и то же состояние, после достижения просветления нирвану достигать уже не нужно, она обретена  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Ased, я не знаток Патанджали. Не могли бы Вы прояснить какова конечная цель хатха-йоги? Слияние с Брахманом или что-то иное?

----------


## Ased

В Отдельных направлениях Индуизма да. Но я рассматриваю хатха йогу не как индуисткую практику, а как практику дающую человеку осознанность и ведущую его прочь из сансары. Посредством понимания единства всех вещей и достижения сначала измененного состояния сознания, побочным эффектом которого являются сиддхи. А потом и просветления, следствием которого является понимание единства всех вещей. А это уже Буддизм. Имхо ярким примером истенного Буддиста был Николо Тесло.

P.S. Прочитайте слова Энштейна, ссылку сверху.

----------


## Dondhup

> В Отдельных направлениях Индуизма да. Но я рассматриваю хатха йогу не как индуисткую практику, а как практику дающую человеку осознанность и ведущую его прочь из сансары. Посредством понимания единства всех вещей и достижения сначала измененного состояния сознания, побочным эффектом которого являются сиддхи. А потом и просветления, следствием которого является понимание единства всех вещей. А это уже Буддизм. Имхо ярким примером истенного Буддиста был Николо Тесло.
> 
> P.S. Прочитайте слова Энштейна, ссылку сверху.


Будда Хатха йоге как методу достижения Просветления не учил, поэтому рассматривть ее в этом качестве нельзя.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> А потом и просветления, следствием которого является понимание единства всех вещей. А это уже Буддизм.


В буддизме ничего не говорится о "единстве всех вещей".
Это ваши фантазии.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Будда Хатха йоге как методу достижения Просветления не учил, поэтому рассматривть ее в этом качестве нельзя.


Если вы о Будде Шакьямуни, то он и многим тантрам не учил, так что теперь, рассматривать их в качестве метода достижения просветления нельзя?

----------


## Dondhup

[QUOTE=Andrei Besedin]Если вы о Будде Шакьямуни, то он и многим тантрам не учил, так что теперь, рассматривать их в качестве метода достижения просветления нельзя?[/QUOTE

Вы думаете учение буддийских тантр исходит не от Будд?
Тем более что Татхагата учил, только не всегда людей  :Smilie: 

Хатах йоге учил какой нибудь Будда как методу достижения паринирваны?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

[QUOTE=Dondhup]


> Вы думаете учение буддийских тантр исходит не от Будд?
> Тем более что Татхагата учил, только не всегда людей 
> 
> Хатах йоге учил какой нибудь Будда как методу достижения паринирваны?


Бесспорно буддийские тантры происходят от разных будд. Но не все от Будды Шакьямуни.

Я не знаю, откуда пошла хатха-йога и откуда её получил Патанджали. 
Вполне может быть, что изначально хатха-йоге учил какой-нибудь будда, а затем это учение выродилось под влиянием индуизма, почему нет?

По-моему определять, ведёт ли учение к просветлению лучше по внутренним качествам этого учения - например, по соответствию "четырём печатям".

А исторический метод "учил ли хатха-йоге будда или не будда" не может быть достоверен.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В Отдельных направлениях Индуизма да.


Ну вот видите! Цели размыты, задачи не определены. Может быть ведет, а может быть не ведет. Нет никакой ясности к чему это ведет в конечном итоге.




> Но я рассматриваю хатха йогу не как индуисткую практику, а как практику дающую человеку осознанность и ведущую его прочь из сансары.


Вы рассматриваете так, Патанджали рассматривает как-то по другому, какой-нибудь Шри Кумараджа Баба (имя взято с потолка) по своему. Кстати, Патанждали как-то описывает, чем является Сансара в его понимании или этот термин Вы позаимствовали из буддизма? 




> Посредством понимания единства всех вещей и достижения сначала измененного состояния сознания, побочным эффектом которого являются сиддхи.


Будда не ставил целью достижение некоего "измененного" состояния сознания и обретение сиддхи. Он напротив учил тому как перестать грезить, пребывая в своих фантазиях в отношении того, чем является или не является реальность, а увидеть всё таким как оно есть на самом деле.




> А потом и просветления, следствием которого является понимание единства всех вещей.


Патанджали как-то определяет, чем является это "просветление"? Тоже ли самое это состонияние, о котором говорил Будда? Думаю, что нет. 




> А это уже Буддизм.


Это не Буддизм, а опять же Ваши фантазии на тему.




> Имхо ярким примером истенного Буддиста был Николо Тесло.


Это кто? А кто тогда не истинный буддист и чем истинный отличается от неистинного?  :Wink: 




> P.S. Прочитайте слова Энштейна, ссылку сверху.


Слова словами, но Альберт Энштейн здесь совершенно не в тему.

Резюме. Если Вы практикуете хатха-йогу, ямы-ниямы, слияние с Брахманом, Универсумом, Абсолютом, называйте как хотите, пожалуйста, практикуйте! Но не пытайтесь притягивать за уши дхарму Будды к хатха-йоге. У них совершенно разные воззрения, цели и методы.

----------


## Alex

Маленькие пять копеек про Патанджали. Часто его связывают с хатха-йогой. Но на самом деле Патанджали принадлежат только "теоретические" наработки йогического пути, причем с позиций санкхьи (а, например, в шайвитских системах, несмотря на многие общие черты с санкхьей, есть и серьезные расхождения - я , например, лично слышал от шайвитского учителя, что система Патанджали - это двайта). Никаких практических наставлений по йогической практике (описаний конкретных пранаям, асан, вьяям и т.д.) у Патанджали нет (ну, по крайней мере, до нас не дошло). Также нет и йогической парампары, восходящей к Патанджали.

----------


## Legba

Скажу плохое - я ведь плохой, да и понедельник....
Ситуация автора треда - вполне закономерная.
В большинстве случаев хатха-йога практикуется в России (и Украине) именно как физкультура. В силу того, что первопроходцы занимались либо по книжкам, либо у Учителей, не склонных выдавать "белым варварам" что-либо кроме асан и основ пранаямы. Соответственно, возникающий вакуум самостоятельно заполнялся чем попало - от псевдонаучных систем с "личными наработками" (Андрей Лаппа), через кавер-версии Кастанеды (Сидерский) вплоть до полной психоделии с уклоном в русское дворянство и прочий панславянский бред (Ар Сантем). Литературы по хатха- йоге (как духовной дисциплине) практически нет и сейчас. На фоне этого, богатство методологии буддизма - конечно же прельщает садхака, которому захотелось большего, чем освоение ширшасаны. С другой стороны, в буддийских кругах - "физкультуры", прямо скажем, маловато. То есть, кроме янтра йоги Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - просто таки нет. Ну, еще кое-кому удалось получить из компетентного источника упражнения для развития туммо в традиции Наропы (но это, тоже, не совсем физра  :Smilie: ). Возникает абсурдная ситуация - буддисту некуда податься за "физикой", йогу - за "лирикой"  :Smilie: . Делать с этим что-то надо, но вот что - не совсем ясно.... самопальные симбиозы меня лично несколько смущают, но, коли есть мужество пробовать, с риском растратить человеческое рождение хрен-знает-на-что... лучше всего, естественно, найти парампарического Гуру (индуистского или буддийского), который индивидуально выдаст и "физику" и "лирику". И если Гуру скажет: "Никакого тебе, цалунга. Иди, простирайся уже." (или "никаких бхаджанов!!!! адхомукхашванасана - два часа, стакан молока и в люльку") - так и делать.

----------


## Dondhup

> Скажу плохое - я ведь плохой, да и понедельник....
> Ситуация автора треда - вполне закономерная.
> В большинстве случаев хатха-йога практикуется в России (и Украине) именно как физкультура. В силу того, что первопроходцы занимались либо по книжкам, либо у Учителей, не склонных выдавать "белым варварам" что-либо кроме асан и основ пранаямы. Соответственно, возникающий вакуум самостоятельно заполнялся чем попало - от псевдонаучных систем с "личными наработками" (Андрей Лаппа), через кавер-версии Кастанеды (Сидерский) вплоть до полной психоделии с уклоном в русское дворянство и прочий панславянский бред (Ар Сантем). Литературы по хатха- йоге (как духовной дисциплине) практически нет и сейчас. На фоне этого, богатство методологии буддизма - конечно же прельщает садхака, которому захотелось большего, чем освоение ширшасаны. С другой стороны, в буддийских кругах - "физкультуры", прямо скажем, маловато. То есть, кроме янтра йоги Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - просто таки нет. Ну, еще кое-кому удалось получить из компетентного источника упражнения для развития туммо в традиции Наропы (но это, тоже, не совсем физра ). Возникает абсурдная ситуация - буддисту некуда податься за "физикой", йогу - за "лирикой" . Делать с этим что-то надо, но вот что - не совсем ясно.... самопальные симбиозы меня лично несколько смущают, но, коли есть мужество пробовать, с риском растратить человеческое рождение хрен-знает-на-что... лучше всего, естественно, найти парампарического Гуру (индуистского или буддийского), который индивидуально выдаст и "физику" и "лирику". И если Гуру скажет: "Никакого тебе, цалунга. Иди, простирайся уже." (или "никаких бхаджанов!!!! адхомукхашванасана - два часа, стакан молока и в люльку") - так и делать.


Зачем буддисту искать индуистского гуру?

Для поддержания тела и циркуляции энергии по каналам русский буддист может заниматься традиционными (народным) у-шу. Оно есть, по крайней мере в Москве и Санкт-Петербурге.

----------


## Ased

> Скажу плохое - я ведь плохой, да и понедельник....
> Ситуация автора треда - вполне закономерная.
> В большинстве случаев хатха-йога практикуется в России (и Украине) именно как физкультура. В силу того, что первопроходцы занимались либо по книжкам, либо у Учителей, не склонных выдавать "белым варварам" что-либо кроме асан и основ пранаямы. Соответственно, возникающий вакуум самостоятельно заполнялся чем попало - от псевдонаучных систем с "личными наработками" (Андрей Лаппа), через кавер-версии Кастанеды (Сидерский) вплоть до полной психоделии с уклоном в русское дворянство и прочий панславянский бред (Ар Сантем). Литературы по хатха- йоге (как духовной дисциплине) практически нет и сейчас. На фоне этого, богатство методологии буддизма - конечно же прельщает садхака, которому захотелось большего, чем освоение ширшасаны. С другой стороны, в буддийских кругах - "физкультуры", прямо скажем, маловато. То есть, кроме янтра йоги Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - просто таки нет. Ну, еще кое-кому удалось получить из компетентного источника упражнения для развития туммо в традиции Наропы (но это, тоже, не совсем физра ). Возникает абсурдная ситуация - буддисту некуда податься за "физикой", йогу - за "лирикой" . Делать с этим что-то надо, но вот что - не совсем ясно.... самопальные симбиозы меня лично несколько смущают, но, коли есть мужество пробовать, с риском растратить человеческое рождение хрен-знает-на-что... лучше всего, естественно, найти парампарического Гуру (индуистского или буддийского), который индивидуально выдаст и "физику" и "лирику". И если Гуру скажет: "Никакого тебе, цалунга. Иди, простирайся уже." (или "никаких бхаджанов!!!! адхомукхашванасана - два часа, стакан молока и в люльку") - так и делать.


Огромное спасибо, я вижу вы понимаете всю суть ситуации. И вы совершенно точно выразились относительно вакуума, который образовался в ходе катастрофической нехватки правильной информации о методологии и практической части сложных техник. Которые порой просто некому объяснить, и многое приходится делать самостоятельно и совершенно вслепую, изобретая заново велосипед. Я попытался решить проблему отсутствия учителя своим способом. Создав сильную дополнительную практику накопления и осознавания джняны. О чем и был вопрос в самом начале о упа йоги или джняна йоге изначальном индийском варианте. Если же вернутся к вопросу о поиске учителя, то есть два препядствия на пути его обретения. Первое это социум и огромная сложность преодолеть навязываемые им правила поведения, хотя я с эти борюсь  :Smilie:  . Второе это практически полное отсутствие каких либо оффициальных представительств буддиских или иных школ в регионах. Я не имею ввиду Москву и Питер. В Саратове где я живу есть только одно буддиское направление представленое школой кагьюд. Хотя на самом деле эта школа в Саратове целостно не передает суть учения ибо в силу своей удаленности от Тибета и даже от столицы, грубо говоря воротит что хочет. Естественно там вряд ли найдется то кто объяснит мне глубокие аспекты духовного пути  :Smilie:  .

P.S. Выражаю благодарность за понимание.

----------


## Ased

> Вы рассматриваете так, Патанджали рассматривает как-то по другому, какой-нибудь Шри Кумараджа Баба (имя взято с потолка) по своему. Кстати, Патанждали как-то описывает, чем является Сансара в его понимании или этот термин Вы позаимствовали из буддизма?


Да.




> Будда не ставил целью достижение некоего "измененного" состояния сознания и обретение сиддхи. Он напротив учил тому как перестать грезить, пребывая в своих фантазиях в отношении того, чем является или не является реальность, а увидеть всё таким как оно есть на самом деле.


Вы это скажите Махасидхам, всем 84  :Big Grin:  .




> Это не Буддизм, а опять же Ваши фантазии на тему.
> 
> Это кто? А кто тогда не истинный буддист и чем истинный отличается от неистинного?
> 
> Слова словами, но Альберт Энштейн здесь совершенно не в тему.


Коментирую  :Smilie:  . Есть церковь, а есть вера. Церковь это социальный институт, который ставит своей целью контролировать народные массы и играть роль посредника между человеком и богом. А вера это индивидуальный духовный путь каждого в рамках определенной им религии. Поэтому когда мы говорим о словах Будды, то не стоит забывать, что Будда достиг просветления и был способен видить вещи такими, какие они есть, без омраченного состояния сознания. Соответственно уровень его восприятия и мышления не доступен пониманию простого и неподготовленного сознания. Для этого он начал обучать своих первых учеников непросто дисциплине и каким то правилам но и давал им индивидуальные практики и наставления. И он понимал, что отвечать на вопросы такие как есть атман или нет бессмысленно, так как большинство истрактуют его ответы неправильно. Потомучто сначала надо достигнуть просветления а уже после придут и ответы на подобные вопросы. Поэтому он ставил практику на первое место и это не мои фантазии а четкое мнение по этому вопросу. Я считаю преступным трактовать слова Татхагаты линейно примерно так: "он сказал биться головой о стену сто раз и мы будем биться пока голова не заболит"  :Big Grin:  . Говоря о конкретных случаях, Будда говорил с учетом специфики времени, места и готовности ученика воспринимать его слова. Передать суть проблемы, вот главное.

Про отличие истинного Буддиста от неистенного несложно догадаться. Есть последователи веры, которые являются частью церкви, как социального института и по сути дублируют социум в своей повседневной церковной или монашеской жизни, что и отражается на их восприятии учения в целом. Они не способны пройти индивидуальный духовный путь ибо слишком далеки от всякой духовности и представляют из себя обычных социумных обывателей, которые тупо зубрят тексты, сидят в лотосе и ходят в красных одеждах, но не более. И это нетолько для Буддизма характерно, но и для всех религий. А есть полная им противоположность, люди которые как раз понимая взаимосвязь всех вещей, иначе они бы просто не поняли что надо делать, ломают стереотипы, проходя свой духовный путь понастоящему и достигают тех вершин о которых говорят теологи. Яркий тому пример, все те же Махасидхи. Невобиду монахам было сказано  :Smilie:  . 

А про Энштейна я скажу, что очень даже в тему. Мне лично странно что приходится упоминать связь и единство всех вещей. Это само собой разумеецо. Без понимания этой связи ни одно религиозное учение не возникло бы. Энштей говорил это для тупой европейской публики, которая непонимает в своей массе неточто связь всех вещей, но связь сегодняшнего дня с завтрашним  :Big Grin:  .

P.S. Не все Европейцы тупые и не все монахи слепые, так что не обижайтесь если таковые есть, это просто научная, объективноя статистика, а не личное убеждение. С уважением Ased.

----------


## Suraj

Всем привет! 
Зашёл, увидел, захотел поругаться  :Smilie: 
Начнём с того, чо религия, - опиум для народа! Надеюсь с этим никто спорить не будет  :Smilie: 
 Матсиенранатх, Горанатх, Джаландара и Карпати,- натхи основатели тантрической традиции хатха-иоги и ОЧЕНь уважаемые махасидхи традиции Махамудры!
Обращайтесь к ним за благослованием перед практикой асан и ваша хатха станет буддийской  :Smilie: )).
Я брал частные уроки по трулкхору Шанг Шунг ньен гьюд и по "тсалунгу " Санчёк Гьялпо.
И что? предпочитаю практиковать хатху, но основываясь на принципах работы с 5 основными прана-ваю (смотрите книги Тензин вангьяла р. и Дэвида Фроли).
Шакьямуни сам обучался иоге у двух гуру и достиг сампраджнята и асампраджнята самадхи. Это где-то на уровне 4-ёх бесформенных дхиан Абхидрамаы.
Иоги говорят, что  освобождение даваемое методами иоги конечно (я не помню сколько там кальп они в их версии мокши, но потом происходит нисхождение вниз в утробу.
Учил ли Шакьямуни метоам отличным от иоги? да нет вроде,- Дхарана, Самадхи. Просто он указал на более високие формы самадхи.
Труклхоров (диначеских форм асан существует множество, но их сложно получить). В ретрит центрах линии Пэйлул учат какой-то форме трулкхора. Сакья тризин даёт на месячных ретритах по Ламдрэ (Хеваджра) трулкхор.
Слушайте, в конце концов, Патанжали дал определение асаны, как усточивое положение тела. как вы без этого достигнете устойчивого шинэ (дхараны)?
Ну вот и делайте свои асаны пока не сможете  сидеть 4,5 часа в лотосе, - необходимый минимум длительности созерцания кьерима в Гухьясасджа, перед тем, как можно приступить к загриму. И вообще, пока меня здесь пять не отключили приглашаю на "Ясный свет":
http://clearlight.fastbb.ru/

-------------
Дондупу отдельный привет, вы неизменны! Тем самым опровергаете учение Будды  :Smilie:  !
-----------------
Всё, пошёл, пока не начали опять бить ногами...

----------


## Ased

> Всем привет! 
> Зашёл, увидел, захотел поругаться 
> Начнём с того, чо религия, - опиум для народа! Надеюсь с этим никто спорить не будет 
> Матсиенранатх, Горанатх, Джаландара и Карпати,- натхи основатели тантрической традиции хатха-иоги и ОЧЕНь уважаемые махасидхи традиции Махамудры!
> Обращайтесь к ним за благослованием перед практикой асан и ваша хатха станет буддийской )).
> Я брал частные уроки по трулкхору Шанг Шунг ньен гьюд и по "тсалунгу " Санчёк Гьялпо.
> И что? предпочитаю практиковать хатху, но основываясь на принципах работы с 5 основными прана-ваю (смотрите книги Тензин вангьяла р. и Дэвида Фроли).
> Шакьямуни сам обучался иоге у двух гуру и достиг сампраджнята и асампраджнята самадхи. Это где-то на уровне 4-ёх бесформенных дхиан Абхидрамаы.
> Иоги говорят, что освобождение даваемое методами иоги конечно (я не помню сколько там кальп они в их версии мокши, но потом происходит нисхождение вниз в утробу.
> ...


Огромное вам спасибо. Теперь я окончательно убедился что все связано и практика хатха йоги может быть духовной практикой Буддиста. Точка соприкосновения найдена в лице описываемых вами Махасидхов и традиции махамудры. Теперь я знаю где искать. Еще раз огромное вам спасибо.

P.S. С уважением Ased.

----------


## Dondhup

> Всем привет! 
> Зашёл, увидел, захотел поругаться 
> Начнём с того, чо религия, - опиум для народа! Надеюсь с этим никто спорить не будет 
>  Матсиенранатх, Горанатх, Джаландара и Карпати,- натхи основатели тантрической традиции хатха-иоги и ОЧЕНь уважаемые махасидхи традиции Махамудры!
> Обращайтесь к ним за благослованием перед практикой асан и ваша хатха станет буддийской )).
> Я брал частные уроки по трулкхору Шанг Шунг ньен гьюд и по "тсалунгу " Санчёк Гьялпо.
> И что? предпочитаю практиковать хатху, но основываясь на принципах работы с 5 основными прана-ваю (смотрите книги Тензин вангьяла р. и Дэвида Фроли).
> Шакьямуни сам обучался иоге у двух гуру и достиг сампраджнята и асампраджнята самадхи. Это где-то на уровне 4-ёх бесформенных дхиан Абхидрамаы.
> Иоги говорят, что  освобождение даваемое методами иоги конечно (я не помню сколько там кальп они в их версии мокши, но потом происходит нисхождение вниз в утробу.
> ...


Когда ученик Миларепы съездив в Индии, рассказал своему Учителю о том, какой замечательной практикой является индуизм, Миларепа исследовал индуизм и сказал своему ученику, что эта религия позволяет быстро нанести вред. Ученик обиделся и оставил Учителя. Однажды этот ученик шел по тропе и вдруг начался вызванный Миларепой дождь. Ему негде было спрятаться. Поперек тропы лежал рог яка. Вдруг из рога раздался голос Учителя - скорее залезай в рог,  спрячься от дождя, я специально занял самую узкую чать оставил тебе широкую . После этого ученик вернулся  к Миларепе.

Эту историю я пересказал со слов гешела Чжамьян Кьенце, к сожалению не запомнив все делали в частности имя ученика.

Я думаю Миларепа разбирается в этом вопросе лучше любого из нас.

Согласно Ламриму, буддист в своей практике должен опираться на слово Будды. Будда не учил хатха-йоге. Уважаемому последователю риме наверно следовало бы это знать. 

Согласно традиции тибетского буддизма Будда, уже достиг просветления в прошлой жизни и показал метод достижения нирваны. Принц Гаутама - это нирманакая.

Занимаясь медитацией у индуистских учителей он показал, что эта практика не ведет к Освобождению.
Будда практиковал не более высокие формы самадхи, а качественно отличающиеся . Учения Праджняпарамиты в индуизме нет. Индуистская практика шенне ведет к рождению богом форм или без форм.

Схожсеть внешних  форм (асан) не делает буддийскую практику хата-йогой. 

Тензин вангьял - Учитель линии бонпо, никакого отношения к буддизму не имеющий. Или для традиции риме   внесектанский подход теперь заключается в практике всего чего угодно в духе глобализма. Да какая по сути разница что вуду, что буддизм, что каббала. Все в одну кучу и никаких сект.

Наверно, если бы я изменился в этом направлении, то подтвердил бы верность Дхарме, а так опираясь на Слов Будды и комментарии к нему, я конечно его опровергаю.

----------


## Dondhup

> Огромное вам спасибо. Теперь я окончательно убедился что все связано и практика хатха йоги может быть духовной практикой Буддиста. Точка соприкосновения найдена в лице описываемых вами Махасидхов и традиции махамудры. Теперь я знаю где искать. Еще раз огромное вам спасибо.
> 
> P.S. С уважением Ased.


Сделаете большую ошибку. Духовной практикой буддиста является Дхарма - Слово Будды. Достичь Просветления можно только практикуя Слов Будды и никаким другим способом. Если вы считаете что есть иные духовные учения ведущие к Освобождению, то фактически отказываетесь от Дхармы. В первом томе Ламрима очень подробно это описано.

Если бы я вам рассказал, как хорошо практиковали Дхарму 1500 лет назад людоеды новой Гвинеи, как они достигли Махамудры, вы бы тоже поверили и поехали к ним учиться?

----------


## Suraj

Дондуп привет!
Я вас просто обожаю!!! :Big Grin:  

Приврал ваш геше-ла, к сожалению. Речь шла о Речунгпе, который собирался в третий раз идти в Индию, что изучать ЛОГИКУ(!), а Миларепа его отговаривал, говоря что путешествие будет напрастным и будет вредная встреча. Речунгпа пошёл и плучил наставления по логике и искусству дэбатов. на обратно пути он встритл БУДДИЙСКОГО ламу от которого получил наставления по гневным мантрам (одно из 8 Учений принесённых Падмасамбхавой из Удияны). Вот практика этих гневных мантр плюс амбиции пандита и создали препятсвия ГОРДЫНИ у Речунгпы. Речунгпа со ВСЕМИ своими ближайшими учениками достигли радужного тела и оставили только волосы и ногти, тем  не мение (кстати, Миларепа этого не достиг, а Гампопа и подавно). Я читал намтар Речунпы с комментариями Трангу Р. (наставник нынешнего Кармапы). Авторитетней уже некуда!
В который раз! Додндуп, меньше верьте байкам "народного Буддизма"!
----------------
Первая колесница из 9-ступенчатой системы,- "колесница людей и богов". Так вот практики этой колесницы не возбраняются, но  не ведут к ПОЛНОМУ оснобождению. Это поздние ответвления Кадампа сеяли нетерпимость к "старым школам и прочим...".
-----------------
Да, Шакьямуни не учил хатхе, но сидел в лотосе спокойно, так же как и его основные ученики (посмотрите на статуи и танка, если подзабыли этот факт).

Но иогой Шакьямуни занимался! и большой вопрос смог ли бы он "прыгнуть" за пределы 4 бесформенных дхиан, без предварительного тренинга в иоге у двух самых знаменитых мастеров иоги. Вы слышали когда-нибудь, что человек сел посреди "производсвенного процесса" и ВДРУГ достиг Нирваны!
Ну ни одного намтара тибетской традиции с таким случаем, ни среди жизнеописаний 84 махасиддхов, я не встречал!

 Учили хатхе, упомянутые више махасиддхи. Конечно хотелось бы их вычеркнуть, но сложно! Матсиенданатх (Луипа) автор стольких работ по материнским тантрам, что никак его не изъять из канона.
Асананы практикуют что принять ваджрасану (падмасана хатха-иоги она же поза вайрочаны в Ваджраяне). Вот именно для тех, кто не может сидеть 3 часа в лотосе имеют болезни связанные с дибалансом дош и были даны асаны упомянутыми махасиддхами.
Одна из линий их учеников сделала акцент на этом, тибетцы же может просто  не смогли получить все наставления у своих индийских наставников (или просто не попросили их).
-------------
Тензин Вангъял Р. учитель Дзогчена, Намкай Норбу Р. получал наставления в то же цикл Ш.Ш.Н.Г.(не побрезговал, надо же !!!)
-------------------
Шакьмуни нашёл, что самадхи старых школ и оги не предельные, но каким путём вы дайдёте до 4-ёх Дхиан арупалоки, как по мне без разницы! на пследних ступенях может садхак обратиться к Буддизму, а может и к Трике...
-----------
Ну ладно дорогой Дондуп, мы свами всё равно никогда не договоримся, прочем как и с остальными "верующими". Я пошёл к себе на форум заниматься сравнительным анализом, с тем кто способен немного отойти от "идеологиски правильных ответов"...

----------


## Dondhup

"Вы это скажите Махасидхам, всем 84  :Big Grin:  ."
---------------
Махасиддхи практиковали Вадждраяну, вы считаете что целью Ваджраяны является обретение сиддх? Какой Ваджрный Лама вас этому научил?
Махасиддхами становились и монахи и миряне, о чем и говорится в тексте Львы Будды.

"Коментирую  :Smilie:  . Есть церковь, а есть вера. Церковь это социальный институт, который ставит своей целью контролировать народные массы и играть роль посредника между человеком и богом. А вера это индивидуальный духовный путь каждого в рамках определенной им религии."
----------------------------
Только не нужно, говоря о буддизме, использовать христианские реалии. У нас знаете ли Бога нет, и церкви то же . Есть Драгоценность Сангхи, на земле с точки зрения сутры ее олицетворяют бхикшу, с точки зрения тантры, монахи и йогины, практик Ваджраяны. Если не принимать Драгоценность Сангхи то ни о каком буддизме и речи нет. Вы считаете что монахи ставят целью контролировать народные массы? 

"Поэтому когда мы говорим о словах Будды, то не стоит забывать, что Будда достиг просветления и был способен видить вещи такими, какие они есть, без омраченного состояния сознания. Соответственно уровень его восприятия и мышления не доступен пониманию простого и неподготовленного сознания. Для этого он начал обучать своих первых учеников непросто дисциплине и каким то правилам но и давал им индивидуальные практики и наставления. И он понимал, что отвечать на вопросы такие как есть атман или нет бессмысленно, так как большинство истрактуют его ответы неправильно. "
Потомучто сначала надо достигнуть просветления а уже после придут и ответы на подобные вопросы. Поэтому он ставил практику на первое место и это не мои фантазии а четкое мнение по этому вопросу. Я считаю преступным трактовать слова Татхагаты линейно примерно так: "он сказал биться головой о стену сто раз и мы будем биться пока голова не заболит"  :Big Grin:  . Говоря о конкретных случаях, Будда говорил с учетом специфики времени, места и готовности ученика воспринимать его слова. Передать суть проблемы, вот главное."
---------------------

У вас опять свое видение ситуации. есть наставления Учителей в чистой линии преемственности, среди которых многие достигали либо высокого уровня реализации либо состояния Будды. Вплоть до нашего времени. Слово Будды - лучшее наставление к практике, для того чтобы простые люди такие как мы с вами поняли его адекватно, Учителя составили комментарии, помогающие его понять. Но если комментарии помогают понять Слово Будды, то их нужно отбросить.  Просветления же достичь не разобравшись в таких вопросах как пустотность собственной самосущности существование не зависимого от причин и условий абсолюта вообще невозможно. Иначе ложные взгляды станут непреодолимой преградой. 



"Про отличие истинного Буддиста от неистенного несложно догадаться. Есть последователи веры, которые являются частью церкви, как социального института и по сути дублируют социум в своей повседневной церковной или монашеской жизни, что и отражается на их восприятии учения в целом. Они не способны пройти индивидуальный духовный путь ибо слишком далеки от всякой духовности и представляют из себя обычных социумных обывателей, которые тупо зубрят тексты, сидят в лотосе и ходят в красных одеждах, но не более. И это нетолько для Буддизма характерно, но и для всех религий. А есть полная им противоположность, люди которые как раз понимая взаимосвязь всех вещей, иначе они бы просто не поняли что надо делать, ломают стереотипы, проходя свой духовный путь понастоящему и достигают тех вершин о которых говорят теологи. Яркий тому пример, все те же Махасидхи. Невобиду монахам было сказано  :Smilie:  . "

Просто замечательно,  одним махом отвергнуть Драгоценность Сангхи.
И монахов Дрипунг и Сера и Галден и Гюменд.  Во истину кали-юга. 

"P.S. Не все Европейцы тупые и не все монахи слепые, так что не обижайтесь если таковые есть, это просто научная, объективноя статистика, а не личное убеждение. С уважением Ased."

Мне интересно, в какой линии вы практикуете и откуда такие странные воззрения?

----------


## Alex

Вставлю-ка и я свои пять копеек (впрочем, я далеко не такой уж опытный практик, так что все это - мое сугубое ИМХО). Хотел бы обратить внимание на один аспект (проверенный собственным практическим опытом). Хатха позволяет достаточно быстро получить определенные переживания, так сказать, "попробовать на вкус" результаты работы с пранами и их влияние на состояние ума и тела на разных планах (наверное, я коряво выразился, но те, кто в теме, поняли). А это дает очень неслабый... ну, "стимул", что ли, к практике. Одно дело - интеллектуально принимать то или иное воззрение, и совсем другое - хотя бы в малой мере ощутить - "да, оно действительно-таки работает". Сурадж, Вам, кстати, большое спасибо за некогда полученный совет в этом плане.

Другое дело, что "смешивать" в одну кучу методы буддийской и индуистской йоги и тантры - дело неблагодарное, да и "технически" малоосуществимое (это я слышал и от буддийских, и от шайвитских учителей). Впрочем, говорить о некоем "индуизме" тоже не вполне корректтно, так как это крайне аморфное понятие, и разные сампрадайи порой отличаются на 180 градусов.

Ну и, конечно, практика тантры и йоги (а это все же не одно и то же) без проверенного гуру - крайне рискованное предприятие.

----------


## Dondhup

Дондуп привет!
Я вас просто обожаю!!! :Big Grin:  
----------------
Я очень рад, но давайте чувства оставим для личного общения.

"Приврал ваш геше-ла, к сожалению."

Я думаю, что эта фраза некорректна и противоречит правилам форума.

" Речь шла о Речунгпе, который собирался в третий раз идти в Индию, что изучать ЛОГИКУ(!), а Миларепа его отговаривал, говоря что путешествие будет напрастным и будет вредная встреча. Речунгпа пошёл и плучил наставления по логике и искусству дэбатов. на обратно пути он встритл БУДДИЙСКОГО ламу от которого получил наставления по гневным мантрам (одно из 8 Учений принесённых Падмасамбхавой из Удияны). Вот практика этих гневных мантр плюс амбиции пандита и создали препятсвия ГОРДЫНИ у Речунгпы. Речунгпа со ВСЕМИ своими ближайшими учениками достигли радужного тела и оставили только волосы и ногти, тем  не мение (кстати, Миларепа этого не достиг, а Гампопа и подавно). Я читал намтар Речунпы с комментариями Трангу Р. (наставник нынешнего Кармапы). Авторитетней уже некуда!
В который раз! Додндуп, меньше верьте байкам "народного Буддизма"!"
----------------------

Я сомневаюсь, что геше-лхарамба станет обманывать своих учеников в таком вопросе, возможно вы пользовались другим источником чем он.  Что касается признаков достижения Просветления, то насколько  помню.Будда Шактьямуни то же не демонстрировал дистижение радужного тела и оставления волосы и ногти, но это не значит что его реализация была меньше чем у Речумбы.

"В который раз! Додндуп, меньше верьте байкам "народного Буддизма"!""
--------------------
Что вы подразумеваете под "народным буддизмом"?


"----------------
Первая колесница из 9-ступенчатой системы,- "колесница людей и богов". Так вот практики этой колесницы не возбраняются, но  не ведут к ПОЛНОМУ оснобождению. Это поздние ответвления Кадампа сеяли нетерпимость к "старым школам и прочим..."."

Я в наставлениях Учителей линии гелуг нетерпимости не заметил.

-----------------
"Да, Шакьямуни не учил хатхе, но сидел в лотосе спокойно, так же как и его основные ученики (посмотрите на статуи и танка, если подзабыли этот факт)."
---------------------------
Сходство форм не говорит о том, что практика одинакова.


"Но иогой Шакьямуни занимался! и большой вопрос смог ли бы он "прыгнуть" за пределы 4 бесформенных дхиан, без предварительного тренинга в иоге у двух самых знаменитых мастеров иоги. Вы слышали когда-нибудь, что человек сел посреди "производсвенного процесса" и ВДРУГ достиг Нирваны!
Ну ни одного намтара тибетской традиции с таким случаем, ни среди жизнеописаний 84 махасиддхов, я не встречал!"
---------------------
Будда достиг просветления в прошлой жизни до того как проявил нирманакаю в виде царевича Гаутамы.


"Учили хатхе, упомянутые више махасиддхи. Конечно хотелось бы их вычеркнуть, но сложно! Матсиенданатх (Луипа) автор стольких работ по материнским тантрам, что никак его не изъять из канона.
Асананы практикуют что принять ваджрасану (падмасана хатха-иоги она же поза вайрочаны в Ваджраяне). Вот именно для тех, кто не может сидеть 3 часа в лотосе имеют болезни связанные с дибалансом дош и были даны асаны упомянутыми махасиддхами.
Одна из линий их учеников сделала акцент на этом, тибетцы же может просто  не смогли получить все наставления у своих индийских наставников (или просто не попросили их)."

Вполне возможно, как метод излечения об болезней применять хахат-йогу можно, но не как метод духовной практики. Кроме хата есть другие виды индусской йоги, в том виде, котором я с ними сталкивался в Росии, они не приемлемы для буддиста.

Положение же называемое позой Будды Вайрочаны или Ваджрной позой - это правильное положения для буддийского созерцания, причем тут хатха-йога?"

"Тензин Вангъял Р. учитель Дзогчена, Намкай Норбу Р. получал наставления в то же цикл Ш.Ш.Н.Г.(не побрезговал, надо же !!!)"
----------------------

"Шакьмуни нашёл, что самадхи старых школ и оги не предельные, но каким путём вы дайдёте до 4-ёх Дхиан арупалоки, как по мне без разницы! на пследних ступенях может садхак обратиться к Буддизму, а может и к Трике..."
------------------------------
Если заниматься шенне без практики Прибежища, отречения, Бодхичитты и 6(10)  парамит, то результатом будет рождение в сфере форм или без форм и ни о какой нирване и речи идти не будет.

"Ну ладно дорогой Дондуп, мы свами всё равно никогда не договоримся, прочем как и с остальными "верующими". Я пошёл к себе на форум заниматься сравнительным анализом, с тем кто способен немного отойти от "идеологиски правильных ответов".."
----------------

Вы могли бы воздержатся от "дорогой" Дондуп", "верующие", "никогда не договоримся", "Я вас просто обожаю!!! :Big Grin: " и вообще каких либо форм личных обращений и характеристик.

Не знаю как на "Вашем форуме", а в буддийском диспуте это не принято.
Для личного общения есть приватные сообщения.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Я думаю Миларепа разбирается в этом вопросе лучше любого из нас.


Он-то разбирается, да только разбираться надло самому. От того, что в этом прекрасно разбирается Миларепа, ваше состояние не изменится.

Хочу добавить, что когда все тот же Миларепа практиковал в ритрите, он принес туда с собой данный ему Марпой свиток. Марпа наказывал развернуть его, когда станет совсем худо. И вот, когда тело Миларепы развалиловалось уже на куски в прямом и переносном, от открыл свиток. Это были насталвения по хатха-йоге. Один из текстов Горахша-натха. Это вам к сведению. Могу подкинуть такой текст. Для понимания, о чем вы говоите, не занимаясь этим даже поверхностно (понятие о хатха-йоге как об асанах или средстве борьбы с болезнями даже не приблизительно).

Хочу также заметить, что ни один из тибетских лам, критикующих индуизм, никогда не имел даже первого приближения к этому учению, так что критика их весьма политична (при все моем к ним уважении и благоговении). Когда нужно подвергнуть критике учение индуистской тантры, ламы просто подменяют ее понятия теми, котоорые действительно легко подвергнуть критике, это распространенный в истории Тибета способ (простите, если подверг давлению ваше чистое вИдение). Я уже говорил об этом на форуме - история та же, что и с некоей мифической Хинаяной, которой давно уже нет на свете, но которую упорно пытаются примерить к современной Тхераваде. Кстати, точно так же и тибетский буддизм легко критиковать, не будучи его практиком и не имея о нем настоящего понятия.




> Занимаясь медитацией у индуистских учителей он показал, что эта практика не ведет к Освобождению


ИМХО, учителя были такие (можно улыбнуться).

ИМХО, вы просто пытаетесь рассуждать в рамках и терминах школы гелуг, но они не везде и не всегда применимы. Помнитца, Лама Цонкапа усиленно опровергал возможность освобождения путем практики Учения Дзогчен, однако это не так и это очевидно (кстати, даже опираясь на предложенные вами аргументы про линии преемственности и статистику просветления в них). Любое умозрение так или иначе ограничивает. Это легко проверяется при попытке заключить в него весь мир, сиключая все, что как-то не подходит под каноны школы (будь то гелуг или еще что-либо).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Нила, чил аут, римэ - это вообще не школа, просто это  *внесектарное движение* основали ламы кагью и нингма, однако вышедшие за пределы своих школ.

Кстати, Геше-ла - это не имя собственное, оно принято только учениками его, является, по большому счету, их личным делом и навязываться другим как некая обязательная форма не может. У этого Учителя есть имя - Джампа Тинлэй. Скажу даже больше - для других людей он может и не быть Буддой и это не удивитильно, и не делает этих людей хуже. Аргумент "знает побольше вашего" вообще характерен для детей.

Далее. Вам и кому-либо еще никто не советовал "объединять" буддизм и индуизм, а всего лишь предложили учитывать некоторые реалии при разговорах об индуизме и хатха-йоге, бдительная вы наша...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Ну вот, "антихатхинцы" как-то сразу растворились...

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну вот, "антихатхинцы" как-то сразу растворились...


Спорить до бесконечности бесполезно.

Вы могли бы указать буддийские сутру или тантру где хатха-йога укавалась как метод буддийской практики. Будда учил хатха-йоге?

С практической точки зрения данный диспут может толкнуть людей в кружки "хатха-йоги"  где они будут заниматься бог знает чем у бог знает кого, считая что практикуют буддизм и идут к Просветлению. Я таких практиков видел много раз. Многие из них были просто одержимыми.
У нас в Питере целые центры.

Вот как выше например "Огромное вам спасибо. Теперь я окончательно убедился что все связано и практика хатха йоги может быть ДУХОВНОЙ практикой Буддиста."

----------


## Ни-ла

1.[QUOTE][Геше-ла - это не имя собственное, оно принято только учениками его, является, по большому счету, их личным делом и навязываться другим как некая обязательная форма не может. У этого Учителя есть имя - Джампа Тинлэй.
/QUOTE] В любом случае, как и "Лама", "Учитель" ,так и "Геше" - писать надо с Большой буквы, а то неуважение появляется... 
2. Про Геше Тинлея - Вы сказали, я ведь просто посоветовала, что лучше будет. Мое дело предложить - Ваше - отказаться...
3. Опасность "отказа от Дхармы" и состоит в "учете некоторых реалий при разговоре об индуизме и Буддизме"



> Приняв Прибежище в Сангхе, не води дружб с тиртхиками
> В целом, тиртхики - это те, кто или верит в вечное "я", или придерживается нигилизма - веры, основанной на отвлеченных рассуждениях. Необходимо избегать общения с тиртхиками, чтобы не впасть в их заблуждения
> "Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг. Слова Моего Всеблагого Учителя."Удияна" СПб. 2004. стр.255


А насчет Риме - иные времена, иные нравы...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Вы могли бы указать буддийские сутру или тантру где хатха-йога укавалась как метод буддийской практики. Будда учил хатха-йоге?


Есть масса методов, не указанных напрямую Буддой в сутрах и тантрах. Сходу могу вспомнить - все серчемы мирским духам, ритуалы оракула (включая оракула Нейчунга, которого вы, однако, наверняка почитаете как представитель школы гелуг), все практики призывания *ла* умерших для даврования посвящений в бардо, все практики санга и т. д. Да, эти упая были применены и благословлены теми или иными Учителями, но Будда об этом не говорил. Увы.




> С практической точки зрения данный диспут может толкнуть людей в кружки "хатха-йоги" где они буду заниматься бог знает чем у бог знает кого, считая что практикуют буддизм и идут к Просветлению.


Таких людей не остановит ничто. Больных - тем более.




> В любом случае, как и "Лама", "Учитель" ,так и "Геше" - писать надо с Большой буквы, а то неуважение появляется...


У меня не появляется. 




> Опасность "отказа от Дхармы" и состоит в "учете некоторых реалий при разговоре об индуизме и Буддизме"


В таких слишком  расплывчатых рассуждениях об опасности и плодится сектантство. Будда говорил о ясном уме и прямом, трезвом взгляде на вещи. Меня лично ничто не заставляет отказываться от Дхармы. 




> А насчет Риме - иные времена, иные нравы...


Выход за пределы ограничений взглядов одной школы всегда, во все времена один и тот же.

----------


## Ни-ла

> У меня не появляется


 - Ваша карма, может прочьтете о Почитании Гуру Нагарджуну?
[QUOTE][В таких слишком расллывчатых рассуждениях об опасности и плодится сектантство/QUOTE]
 цитата из нингмапинского "Ламрима" специально, чтобы не считали что суждения "расплывчатыми". Но вы не бдительно читаете, наверное  :Wink: 



> Будда говорил о ясном уме и прямом, трезвом взгляде на вещи.


 - 100% согласна.
Спорить с вами не хочу и не буду. Делайте что хотите. Вы правы.

----------


## Dondhup

"Есть масса методов, не указанных напрямую Буддой в сутрах и тантрах. Сходу могу вспомнить - все серчемы мирским духам, ритуалы оракула (включая оракула Нейчунга, которого вы, однако, наверняка почитаете как представитель школы гелуг), все практики призывания *ла* умерших для даврования посвящений в бардо, все практики санга и т. д. Да, эти упая были применены и благословлены теми или иными Учителями, но Будда об этом не говорил. Увы."
---------------------------
Я не могу здесь об особенностях тантрийской практики рассужадать и о сержимах, тем болле, что я простой буддист, и никак не представитель школы гелуг. Для справки, мой коренной Лама практиковал все 4 школы. 


"Таких людей не остановит ничто. Больных - тем более."
--------------------
Проблема в том, что люди становятся такими, после того как попадают в эти группы.
Я не против хатха-йоги как таковой, если она не будет помогать буддийской практике. Но считать ее буддийской практикой у меня пока нет оснований.


"В таких слишком  расплывчатых рассуждениях об опасности и плодится сектантство. Будда говорил о ясном уме и прямом, трезвом взгляде на вещи."
-----------------------
А Будда Цонкапа в Ламрим чонмо хорошо показал, что такое тяжкий проступок отказа от Дхармы. Насчет критики Дзогчен я не знаю, но читал, что он сам является автором двух текстов по Дзогчен.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Проблема в том, что люди становятся такими, после того как попадают в эти группы.


Люди становятся таковыми гораздо раньше. И их существование не повод вводить какие-то особые ограничения. Дхарма - для того, чтобы освобождать, а не ограничивать. Больных надо лечить, вот и все.




> А Будда Цонкапа в Ламрим чонмо хорошо показал, что такое тяжкий проступок отказа от Дхармы. Насчет критики Дзогчен я не знаю


Дело не в том, что критиковал Дже Цонкапа. Его тоже критиковали, и вполне авторитетные Учителя.  Я лишь указывал на относительность и критики, и обстоятельств, в которых она необходима.

----------


## Ни-ла

> Дело не в том, что критиковал Дже Цонкапа. Его тоже критиковали, и вполне авторитетные Учителя


А кто именно критиковал Цонкапу?

----------


## Калдэн

Чтобы критиковать другие  учения , такие как , например , Бон , надо быть с ними  по крайней мере хотя бы ознакомленными . 
 Мой вопрос к так называемым  блюстителям чистоты  тибетского буддизма : 
 Откуда в тибетском буддизме взят ритуал подношения балина (торма) ?  :Wink:  
  И почему наш  Далай-лама     не гнушается в бонском одеянии читать бонские тексты ?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А кто именно критиковал Цонкапу?


Не при жизни, поскольку гелугпинцы бьыли сильно политизированы и при власти, это было опасно подчас для жизни. Но было несколько авторов. Еще раз повторяюсь, речь об относительности обстоятельств критики. Это главное, а не то, кто да как. А о критике дзогчена Цонкапой нам рассказывал наш Учитель дзогчен Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Копаться в записях ретритов ради форума не буду, потому что цель высказываний была иная. Вообще школьничество - верный признак непонимания относительности словесно выраженных истин.

----------


## Alex

> А кто именно критиковал Цонкапу?


Горампа. Причем очень и очень жестко.

----------


## Dondhup

> Чтобы критиковать другие  учения , такие как , например , Бон , надо быть с ними  по крайней мере хотя бы ознакомленными . 
>  Мой вопрос к так называемым  блюстителям чистоты  тибетского буддизма : 
>  Откуда в тибетском буддизме взят ритуал подношения балина (торма) ?  
>   И почему наш  Далай-лама     не гнушается в бонском одеянии читать бонские тексты ?


Вы думаете Будда Цонкапа не осведомлен что такое Бонпо?
И давайте без "так называемых блюстителей частоты" - это уже прямое оскорбление и личный выпад. Пишите по сути.

Что касается Его Святейшества то Бодхисаттва может и  в ад спуститься и принять любую фому для того чтобы спасти живых существ.

К бонпо как к части тибетской культуры Его Святейшество далай Лама относиться с уважением, но нигде в буддийском каноне нет информации о том что обращение к  прибежищу нагов или духов местности ведет к состоянию Будды.

"Откуда в тибетском буддизме взят ритуал подношения балина (торма) ?  :Wink:  "
Вы так хорошо знаете историю Ваджраяны? Я, например, не знаю.

----------


## Dondhup

> Не при жизни, поскольку гелугпинцы бьыли сильно политизированы и при власти, это было опасно подчас для жизни. Но было несколько авторов. Еще раз повторяюсь, речь об относительности обстоятельств критики. Это главное, а не то, кто да как. А о критике дзогчена Цонкапой нам рассказывал наш Учитель дзогчен Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Копаться в записях ретритов ради форума не буду, потому что цель высказываний была иная. Вообще школьничество - верный признак непонимания относительности словесно выраженных истин.


Я не думаю, что дост. Цонкапа отвергал Дзогчен как Учение, возможно он критиковал конкретные методы или взгляды конкретных  Учителей. Мне мои Учителя об этом ничего не говорили.
Сохрание же линии преемственности это очень важно, и дело тут не в школах.

----------


## Dondhup

> Врезали, как могли... Могу еще и вторую щеку подставить 
> А вообще, тема то совсем иная была, что плохого в чистоте Дхармы и людях, которые  пытаются практиковать ее так, как говорили Учителя???


Будем практиковать парамиту терпения  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=16098

Freedom from Extremes
Gorampa's Distinguishing the Views and the Polemics of Emptiness

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Truths-Deb.../dp/0861715012

The Two Truths Debate: Tsongkhapa and Gorampa on the Middle Way

----------


## Ни-ла

Институт Философского диспута - один из основных методов выяснение Истин в Буддизме, доказательство глубокого понимания Дхармы. С помощью него обе стороны понимают Дхарму, принимая во внимание различные аспекты проблемы.
 А то, чем спорили Великие Учителя, помогает практикам со всех сторон рассмотреть явление. Но узкое мышление проявляется тогда, когда кто-то встате на сторону одного и говорит, что вторая сторона диспута не права. В конце концов оба Великих Учителя - Будды. Оба достигли Высоких реализаций...
Кстати, некоторые Сутры - тоже созданы по примеру Диспута.

----------


## Толя

На е-сангхе  http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...509&hl=Gorampa пост 16




> if Nagarjuna and the rest of Indian Madhyamaka was unambiguous there would be no controversy. But of course it is not that simple. To this day there is no resolution of the issues that the Tibetans have been discussing since Patsab. You may favor Gorampa of Sapan but thats just another bias. if you say it is not a bias because they are the ones that actually have the correct presentation of Madhyamaka, then I will show you people just as smart as you who believe Tsongkhapa had the correct presentation, or that Mipham did, or Dudjom Rinpoche. The point is that there is no consensus and noone is able to conclusively prove their position to everyone's satisfaction. Since this has been the case for 2000 years since MMK, what makes you think it will ever be resolved?






> Look, this is a fact: prasanga was constructed by Patsab Nyima Drag. No one disputes this. 
> 
> Tsongkhapa criticizes Patsab as well as Patsab's Indian informant, Jayananda, this is another fact. 
> 
> Your criteria is "who best represents the views of prasanga"-- well the answer is simple, the man who constructed the system and those who most precisely follow his lead. 
> 
> And the man who constructed the division between prasanga and svatantra was none other than the translator Patsab Nyima Drag.
> 
> As for Indian Madhyamaka, it is really, really, really clear what their issues with each other were: pedagogy, and pedagogy only. 
> ...

----------


## Legba

Всем привет!
В такие моменты я крайне жалею, что нету у меня текста Шикшасамуччаи (второй трактат Шантидевы, более обширный. А может у кого есть?). Там, про между прочим, написано, что Будды, преисполненные сострадания, принимают различные формы, для нужд разных живых существ. В том числе - и форму божеств, коим поклоняются тиртики. Ну, это так, к слову.
При всем уважении, насчет того, "учил ли Будда хатха-йоге". Хатха-йога, в данном контексте, это вобще - что?! Рассмотрим варианты:
1. Это то, что описано в "Йога сутрах Патанджали". Подобная постановка вопроса изначально некорректна, ну да ладно. Комментарии на ЙС также масса, что уже упоминалось. Ну и это ладно. Буквально по тексту, определение йоги - "читта врити ниродха". "Устранение блуждания ума". Что тут противоречит учению Благославенного? Или он призывал блуждать умом посильнее?
2. Хатха-йога - некоторая система физических упражнений. Ну, этого в буддизме масса, даже спорить не о чем. В каждой тантре есть своя система ца-лунгов и трул-коров, хотя учат этому мало.
3. Как верно упомянул Сурадж, сампрадайи, восходящие к Матсиендранатху критиковать как-то странно. Равно как и претендовать на то, что знаешь, чего в буддизме есть, а чего- нету. Ну вот смотрите. Есть, к примеру, учения, которые Наропа не стал передавать Марпе. И они, по итогам, оказались в "ведении" сначала Сакья, а потом - Гелуг. Но! Можем ли мы утверждать, что некоторые линии передачи Наропы вообще не остались в Индии? Можем ли мы знать - кто этот дедушка в дредах на смашане - тиртик или буддист, чья линия передачи восходит к Тилопе и Наропе? Всяко бывает.... И безопаснее, мне кажется, воздерживаться от заявлений типа "индуисты попадут в ад". Ну, начнем с того, что это утверждение туго соотносится с утверждением о том, что они родятся в мире без форм. :Big Grin:  Кроме того, индуисты, зачастую, куда щепетильнее в соблюдении нравственности, чем наш брат буддист. Что до воззрения, поднимите руку, кто готов утверждать, будто его воззрение абсолютно чисто.

Повторюсь - я не сторонник венигретов. Буддизм - так буддизм, индуизм, так индуизм. Но вот опускать другую духовную традицию, не разбираясь в ней - не есть гуд. Заметьте, ЕСДЛ счел нужным для себя:
1. Прочитать Библию.
2. Начинать все  лекции для западной аудитории с предложения христианам оставться христианами. Вряд-ли ЕСДЛ предполагает, что это непременно приведет их рождению в аду, как вы думаете?

По поводу заявления, что "геше-ла" надо писать с большой буквы. Извините, конечно. В санскрите и тибетском больших букв вообще нет. Давайте пользоваться, может быть, правилами русского языка, в которм, сколь мне известно, "профессор" пишется с маленькой. Если же имеется ввиду конкретный геше, тогда лучше писать имя. А то давайте обсудим, с какой буквы писать "геше", если имеется ввиду Наванг Даргье... :Big Grin:  

Извините, если что.

----------


## Ни-ла

Спасибо! Как всегда, речь идет об одном и том же, только разными словами. Просто мне хотелось сказать, что не надо говорить несколько неувжительно о Дхарме и не надо смешивать (неважно как: в словах или в понятиях, или в практиках) Дхарму с мирскими мировоззрениями. Вот и все.
Тоже извините, если чем-то обидела.  Грустно все это... Не нужно... 
Больше не буду писать...

----------


## Ни-ла

Это от Stranniksа. Ответ. Он не зарегестрировался в группе registered +. Попросил передать:


> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ased
> я рассматриваю хатха йогу не как индуисткую практику, а как практику дающую человеку осознанность и ведущую его прочь из сансары. 
> 
> 
> Единственная практика, которая ведет и приводит к просветлению — это буддийская практика. Утверждать обратное — типа ересь.  И отказ от Учения в придачу, если Вы принимали Прибежище.
> 
> 
> Цитата:
> ...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> К бонпо как к части тибетской культуры Его Святейшество далай Лама относиться с уважением, но нигде в буддийском каноне нет информации о том что обращение к прибежищу нагов или духов местности ведет к состоянию Будды.


ЕСДЛ считает бон Учением о просветлении, а не частью культуры, интересуйтесь происходящим глубже. Пассаж про Прибежище в нагах вообще не имеет отношения к бон. Традиция бонского Прибежища ведется
от Будды Тонпа Шенраба Мивоче, а то и вовсе от Самантабхадры. Если вы не в курсе дела, читайте. в Яндексе найдется всё.




> Сообщение от Нандзед Дордже
> Помнитца, Лама Цонкапа усиленно опровергал возможность освобождения путем практики Учения Дзогчен, однако это не так и это очевидно. 
> 
> 
> 
> Приведите ссылки на коренные тексты, пожалуйста. Я же слышал в одном из комментариев (конкретно не помню), что Дже Цонкапа не только писал тексты по Дзогчен, но и практиковал его.


Вы же слышали... И я слышал, причем я это слышал от всемирно признанного Учителя дзогчен. Он для меня и коренной текст, и все остальное (могу вернуть вас к пассажам об Учителях). Цонкапа не только не практиковал дзогчен, но и не писал тексты по нему, будучи горячим противником этого Учения. И ради политкорректности не стоит задним числом приписывать ему эти заслуги. Я доверяю Учителю Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче, который к тому же являлся преподавтателем в одном из университетов Итапии и является признанным в мире историком Тибета.




> Полагаю, негоже высказывать суждения о том, что думают или делают Учителя.


В этом конкретном случае весьма полезно не принимать все на веру.




> Сообщение от Нандзед Дордже
> история та же, что и с некоей мифической Хинаяной, которой давно уже нет на свете 
> 
> 
> Не далее как несколько дней назад геше Джампа Тинлей много говорил на Учении и в контексте Хинаяны (причем в настоящем времени), нисколько не смущаясь того, что ее "давно уже нет на свете". Сходите на http://geshela.by.ru, послушайте Учение. Поймете или не поймете — это уже другой вопрос. Но полезно будет. Однозначно.


Учения геше Джампа Тинлэя не так сложны, как понятны. Но вы не поняли контекста уполминания о хинаяне. Пример о ней был в случае приписывания ее свойств современной Тхераваде, читайте внимательнее, только и всего.

----------


## Ни-ла

Давайте не будем устраивать межшкольные разборки!!!
Живите дружно! И практикуйте Дхарму!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Это не разборки, это диспут, и я его веду достаточно корректно в плане аргументов и внимательного отслеживания логики высказываний оппонентов. И посмотрите в мою графу "Традиция", я не ассоциируюсь с какой-либо школой. А если по сути спора, то он исчерпан, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Dondhup

"Мы делаем песчаную мандалу местного духа, небольшое священное пространство, где все местные духи связаны. Это – прибежище. После того, как мы его создали, каждый из нас пойдёт побродить по местности и принесёт какие-нибудь подношения – камни, кусочки дерева, благовония, и положит их на мандалу в направлении, откуда он больше всего хочет получить энергию, от какого элемента он больше всего хочет получить поддержку. Таким образом, вам следует делать подношение этому направлению и молиться о поддержке и помощи. "
http://bon.newz.ru/tvrkommpodn.htm

"Приверженцы традиции бон утверждают, что поскольку Будда Шакьямуни был учеником Тонпы Шенраба Мивоче, все буддийские учения как индийского, так и другого происхождения, являются в действительности учениями вечного бон."
http://sadhana.ru/content/view/8/46/1/1/

Так что срочно закрываем все дхарма центры и дацаны, а так же этот форму делаем бонскими, тогда господа оппоненты будут довольны?
Может спасибо кто скажет  :Smilie: 

В только скажите нам неразумный малограмотным "народным" "верующим "что делать то?
Кому лоб то разбивать чоб все ок было? Вы только подскажите.
Может хата-йогой или лучше агни-йогой с учением госпожи Блаватской заняться? А может, как мне тут предложили,  по гуру Мулдашеву и полный вперед  :Wink:  

Долой сектантство, надо одну бон-буддийско-христианско-инуистскую школу сделать с легким кастанедовским уклоном и шаманов из Якутии позовем  :Smilie:  И назвать ее новый русский риме  :Smilie: 

Кстати, я от кришнаитов слышал, что Будда Шакьмуни на самом деле воплощение Кришны, так что уж разберитесь межу собой  кому нам молиться Кришне или "Вечному Бон"?.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> "Устранение блуждания ума". Что тут противоречит учению Благославенного?


А вы уверены, что соответствует? По обоснованиям, методам и целям?

----------


## Dondhup

Дорогой Сэм, я просто ваc не узнаю, или в честь праздника такая милость ко мне?
В любом случае, приятно было вас видеть  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> "Мы делаем песчаную мандалу местного духа, небольшое священное пространство, где все местные духи связаны. Это – прибежище.


Dondhup, не надо путать себя, людей и наводить тень на плетень в ясный день. Прибежище в Бон принимают в будде, дхарме и сангхе. А приведенный отрывок не о духовной практике, а о целительской. При этом нужно учитывать, что в Бон силы природы считают священными и возможные проблемы ищут в собственном несовершенстве и несоответствии им - поэтому от чистоты природы и помощь ищут.
Не надо в ваши эмоциональные камлания записывать достойные объекты, в которых вы к тому же не разбираетесь. СпокойнЕе надо, спокойнЕе.




> Дорогой Сэм, я просто ваc не узнаю, или в честь праздника такая милость ко мне?
> В любом случае, приятно было вас видеть


Милость к вам? я несколько не понял сорри )
Вам привет в любом случае и всех с праздником!

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, не надо путать себя, людей и наводить тень на плетень в ясный день. Прибежище в Бон принимают в будде, дхарме и сангхе. А приведенный отрывок не о духовной практике, а о целительской. При этом нужно учитывать, что в Бон силы природы считают священными и возможные проблемы ищут в собственном несовершенстве и несоответствии им - поэтому от чистоты природы и помощь ищут.
> Не надо в ваши эмоциональные камлания записывать достойные объекты, в которых вы к тому же не разбираетесь. СпокойнЕе надо, спокойнЕе.
> 
> 
> 
> Милость к вам? я несколько не понял сорри )
> Вам привет в любом случае и всех с праздником!


Да благодаря местной группе доброжелателей я становлюсь все спокойней и спокойней приближаясь к состоянию дохлого льва  :Smilie: )))) Зачем киску убили!

Только меня терзают смутные сомнения, в том что Вечный бон стал таким благодаря приходу Падмасамбхавы в Тибет и постепенном распространению буддизма. Интересно, почему Будда Шакьмыни никому не скзал, что учился у Тонпы Шенраба Мивоче.

Спасибо мне видно никто из оппонентов не скажет, придеться моему "я" помереть  :Smilie:  ну туда ему и дорога.

С праздником, дорогой Сэм, благодаря вам я многое узнал про бонпо (совершенно искренне).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> "Приверженцы традиции бон утверждают, что поскольку Будда Шакьямуни был учеником Тонпы Шенраба Мивоче, все буддийские учения как индийского, так и другого происхождения, являются в действительности учениями вечного бон."
> http://sadhana.ru/content/view/8/46/1/1/
> 
> Так что срочно закрываем все дхарма центры и дацаны, а так же этот форму делаем бонскими, тогда господа оппоненты будут довольны?
> Может спасибо кто скажет 
> 
> В только скажите нам неразумный малограмотным "народным" "верующим "что делать то?
> Кому лоб то разбивать чоб все ок было? Вы только подскажите.
> Может хата-йогой или лучше агни-йогой с учением госпожи Блаватской заняться? А может, как мне тут предложили, по гуру Мулдашеву и полный вперед  
> ...





> Когда мы бессильны, мы все упрощаем, то есть утрируем. Вы прекрасно продемонстрировали этот ораторский дискуссионный прием, впрочем, не вполне легитимный.
> Только меня терзают смутные сомнения, в том что Вечный бон стал таким благодаря приходу Падмасамбхавы в Тибет и постепенном распространению буддизма. Интересно, почему Будда Шакьмыни никому не скзал, что учился у Тонпы Шенраба Мивоче.


Чтобы не выглядеть странно (неучем), прочтите книгу по истории и религии бон Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче "Дэу, друнг и бон". Если вы вообще хотите знать правду, а не спорить любой ценой.

----------


## Legba

> А вы уверены, что соответствует? По обоснованиям, методам и целям?


Не уверен, далеко. Более того, если Вас интересует мое мнение... ЙСП, как и любой достаточно древний сакральный текст (Пятикнижие Моисеево, или, прости Махешвара, Бхагаватгита  :Big Grin:  ), оставляет пространство для множества интерпретаций. я склонен думать, что при должном усилии можно составить их толкование не только в духе санкхьи и адвайты, но и Прасангики или Читтаматры. Посему, мне кажется, что утверждение "изложенное в Йога Сутрах Патанджали - не буддизм" - не вполне имеет право на существование, равно как и обратное утверждение. Значит - можно говорить только о том, насколько та или иная *интерпретация* соответствует учению Будды. Интерпретация сакнкхья, которой, скажем, придерживается Айенгар (если я ничего не путаю) - это вот явно не буддийское воззрение. А нет ли у данного текста буддийских трактовок - ну откуда нам-то знать? Быть может в какой-нибудь неварской ваджраяне и есть.
Короче говоря, все это был просто призыв к широте взглядов. Которой мне и самому зачастую нехватает.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Приврал ваш геше-ла, к сожалению... Речунгпа со ВСЕМИ своими ближайшими учениками достигли радужного тела и оставили только волосы и ногти, тем  не мение (кстати, Миларепа этого не достиг, а Гампопа и подавно)... Одна из линий их учеников сделала акцент на этом, тибетцы же может просто  не смогли получить все наставления у своих индийских наставников (или просто не попросили их)... Намкай Норбу Р. получал наставления в то же цикл Ш.Ш.Н.Г.(не побрезговал, надо же !!!)


Я офигеваю! Вас послушать, г-н Сураж, то выходит, что геше-ла - лжец, Миларепа и Гампопа - неудачники, тибетцы – растяпы, Намкай Норбу – «надо же! не побрезговал!». 

Что за тон?! Если это гипертрофированное высокомерие по отношению к уважаемым и почитаемым многими ламам является результатом заложения прочного фундамента мантра-шастры, то нафиг-нафиг такую хатху.  :Mad:

----------


## Dondhup

> Чтобы не выглядеть странно (неучем), прочтите книгу по истории и религии бон Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче "Дэу, друнг и бон". Если вы вообще хотите знать правду, а не спорить любой ценой.


Читал, только давно, когда она была переведена.

----------


## Dondhup

> Не уверен, далеко. Более того, если Вас интересует мое мнение... ЙСП, как и любой достаточно древний сакральный текст (Пятикнижие Моисеево, или, прости Махешвара, Бхагаватгита  ), оставляет пространство для множества интерпретаций. я склонен думать, что при должном усилии можно составить их толкование не только в духе санкхьи и адвайты, но и Прасангики или Читтаматры. Посему, мне кажется, что утверждение "изложенное в Йога Сутрах Патанджали - не буддизм" - не вполне имеет право на существование, равно как и обратное утверждение. Значит - можно говорить только о том, насколько та или иная *интерпретация* соответствует учению Будды. Интерпретация сакнкхья, которой, скажем, придерживается Айенгар (если я ничего не путаю) - это вот явно не буддийское воззрение. А нет ли у данного текста буддийских трактовок - ну откуда нам-то знать? Быть может в какой-нибудь неварской ваджраяне и есть.
> Короче говоря, все это был просто призыв к широте взглядов. Которой мне и самому зачастую нехватает.


Широта взглядов вопрос тонкий как ты сам наверно понимаешь.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Так что срочно закрываем все дхарма центры и дацаны, а так же этот форму делаем бонскими, тогда господа оппоненты будут довольны?
> Может спасибо кто скажет


Как-то у вас всё категорично - либо так либо так.
Пусть будет и Бон и Буддизм, зачем нужно что-либо закрывать?




> Долой сектантство, надо одну бон-буддийско-христианско-инуистскую школу сделать с легким кастанедовским уклоном и шаманов из Якутии позовем  И назвать ее новый русский риме


А зачем смешивать-то?
Вы считаете себя буддистом? Практикуйте Буддизм.
А те, кто считает себя бонцем/христианином/индуистом, пусть практикуют Бон/Христианство/Индуизм.



> Кстати, я от кришнаитов слышал, что Будда Шакьмуни на самом деле воплощение Кришны, так что уж разберитесь межу собой  кому нам молиться Кришне или "Вечному Бон"?.


Вы молИтесь тому, кому считаете нужным молиться. Если не можете понять сами, то следуйте указаниям ваших учителей.
А те, кто считает, что молиться нужно Кришне, пусть молится Кришне.

PS. Кстати, в бонских монастырях изучают практически те же самые предметы, что и в буддийских (мадхъямику, к примеру).
Могу дать ссылочку для изучения о программе обучения в бонских монастырях, если вам это интересно.

----------


## Dondhup

> Как-то у вас всё категорично - либо так либо так.
> Пусть будет и Бон и Буддизм, зачем нужно что-либо закрывать?
> 
> 
> А зачем смешивать-то?
> Вы считаете себя буддистом? Практикуйте Буддизм.
> А те, кто считает себя бонцем/христианином/индуистом, пусть практикуют Бон/Христианство/Индуизм.
> 
> Вы молИтесь тому, кому считаете нужным молиться. Если не можете понять сами, то следуйте указаниям ваших учителей.
> ...



Для того, что бы практиковать , нужно знать что ты практикуешь.
Если из бонпо произошел буддизм это одно,
Если бонпо реформировалось под влиянием буддизма, это другое.
Если бонпо и буддизм -  разные веши это третье.

Я и так поступаю так как считаю нужным, а как же иначе  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> А если я скажу, что буддизм - это выдумка европейских религиоведов, вы что повесетесь?
> Как эти вещи отражаются на вашей практике?


Если вы скажите, то я точно не повешусь.
Смотря что понимать под практикой.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Да, блин, все равно вы утверждаете лишь ваше собственное понимание, что докащзывают ваши посты. Ну и понимайте себе - для свое же практики (что вам и посоветовал Ракитин, а вы не поняли), зачем это транслировать как общее для всех правило? Я лично имею передау учения Вечного Бон и считаю это непоправимым счастьем. Которое вам не поправить по-любому. Вы ведь даже не в курсе чё там к чему, какой смысл сотрясать воздух? То же касается индуизма и чего бы то ни было. Если вы просто поете с чужого голоса, пойте про себя.

----------


## Dondhup

> Да, блин, все равно вы утверждаете лишь ваше собственное понимание, что докащзывают ваши посты. Ну и понимайте себе - для свое же практики (что вам и посоветовал Ракитин, а вы не поняли), зачем это транслировать как общее для всех правило? Я лично имею передау учения Вечного Бон и считаю это непоправимым счастьем. Которое вам не поправить по-любому. Вы ведь даже не в курсе чё там к чему, какой смысл сотрясать воздух? То же касается индуизма и чего бы то ни было. Если вы просто поете с чужого голоса, пойте про себя.


В контексте Дхармы не важно что мне понравиться а что не понравиться, мыдж не девушек выбираем  :Smilie: 
Я уже в курсе, что в бонских монастырях  Праджняпарамиту изучают и защищаются на геше. Вопрос в том, было ли это изначально, т. е. является ли с Дхарма Будды не чем иным как отражением Вечного бона?

Я по вашему вообще не в курсе чего бы то ни было, так чего на меня т.е. дурака внимания то обращать, пусть поет  :Smilie: . На Руси издавно юродивых любили  :Smilie:  

Не стреляйте в пианиста, он играет как умеет  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Я уже в курсе, что в бонских монастырях Праджняпарамиту изучают и защищаются на геше. Вопрос в том, было ли это изначально, т. е. является ли с Дхарма Будды не чем иным как отражением Вечного бона?


Да дело не в том, есть там Праджняпарамита или нет. Учение юндрун-бон самоценно. И, кстати, Будда Шакьямуни был учеником Тонпа Шенраба Миво в одной из жизней, как, впрочем, и учеником еще иногих и многих Учителей. Какие нахрен отражения? Что вас смущает? Не Шенраб его сделал Буддой, если что... И меня сделает буддой не Шакьямуни, а я сам. А диос!

----------


## Dondhup

> Да дело не в том, есть там Праджняпарамита или нет. Учение юндрун-бон самоценно. И, кстати, Будда Шакьямуни был учеником Тонпа Шенраба Миво в одной из жизней, как, впрочем, и учеником еще иногих и многих Учителей. Какие нахрен отражения? Что вас смущает? Не Шенраб его сделал Буддой, если что... И меня сделает буддой не Шакьямуни, а я сам. А диос!


Интересно было бы источники почитать.
Будда стал Буддой потому что практиковал Учение Будд прошлого, если Тонпа Шенраба Миво давал такое Учение это одно, а если нет, то другое.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Будда стал Буддой потому что практиковал Учение Будд прошлого


А вот и нет, дяденька, плохо у вас с матчастью. И, кстати, согласно какому воззрению вы рассматриваете историю просветления Бхагавана Шакьямуни? У каждого Будды - свое учение. Это аксиома. И никакого тиражирования. Хотя, безусловно, были и методы, данные некогда Буддами прошлого и переданные еще раз Шакьямуни. Я сам знаю несколько тантрических методов такого рода (например методы гневных дакини, восходящие к Будде по имени "Царь оружия войска непоколебимых храбрецов"). Но вы их явно не знаете (уверен на 100 %), поэтому ваше утверждение про некую "парампару Будд" хромает. Кстати, Будда Майтрейя - ученик Бхагавана Шакьямуни, однако, согласно источникам, обрел просветление раньше своего Учителя, что не мешает ему поклонятца Будде Шакьямуни.

----------


## Dondhup

> А вот и нет, дяденька, плохо у вас с матчастью. И, кстати, согласно какому воззрению вы рассматриваете историю просветления Бхагавана Шакьямуни? У каждого Будды - свое учение. Это аксиома. И никакого тиражирования. Хотя, безусловно, были и методы, данные некогда Буддами прошлого и переданные еще раз Шакьямуни. Я сам знаю несколько тантрических методов такого рода (например методы гневных дакини, восходящие к Будде по имени "Царь оружия войска непоколебимых храбрецов"). Но вы их явно не знаете (уверен на 100 %), поэтому ваше утверждение про некую "парампару Будд" хромает. Кстати, Будда Майтрейя - ученик Бхагавана Шакьямуни, однако, согласно источникам, обрел просветление раньше своего Учителя, что не мешает ему поклонятца Будде Шакьямуни.


Я рад, что вы так много знаете.
Только одного не понял, если у каждого Будды свое Учение, то зачем кому что что то передавать, вы сами говорите, что согласно вашим глубочайшим по сравнению с моими знаниям все таки передача такая была. А получаеться -  раз все живые существа когда то станут буддами то и передавать никому ничего не нужно, чем принципиально Будда Шакьмуни отличается от Будды Нандзед Дорже? Так что предмета спора нет и Вечного Бона нет и Дхармы нет. У каждого Будды она своя и обсуждаем мы здесь невесть что. 

Спорить больше не о чем.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Опять 25. У вас постоянная склонность все утрировать. Я говорил о том, что Учение не тиражируется, механически продлеваясь в линии передачи. У каждого Будды есть свое учение. И в пользу этого также говорит то,  что лишь три Будды нашей великой кальпы будут передавать тантрическое учение в полном объеме, в том числе это сделал Будда Шакьямуни. А что касается Будды Нандзед Дорже, то он уже есть, на санскрите это звучит Ваджра-Вайрочана. Меня просто так назвали в честь Него, простите...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Только одного не понял, если у каждого Будды свое Учение, то зачем кому что что то передавать, вы сами говорите, что согласно вашим глубочайшим по сравнению с моими знаниям все таки передача такая была. А получаеться -  раз все живые существа когда то станут буддами то и передавать никому ничего не нужно, чем принципиально Будда Шакьмуни отличается от Будды Нандзед Дорже? Так что предмета спора нет и Вечного Бона нет и Дхармы нет. У каждого Будды она своя и обсуждаем мы здесь невесть что. 
> ...


Переодически, учения, принесённые в определённую эпоху буддами, вырождаются и забываются (всё, что начинается, когда-нибудь кончается).
Поэтому будды приходят переодически (так скажем), дабы опять принести существам, нуждающимся в нём, утерянное учение.
Каждый будда индивидуален и несёт Дхарму по-своему.
Будды передают Дхарму теми методами, которые способны воспринять окружающие их в том момент живые существа.
Учение, принесённое в наш мир Буддой Шакьямуни, сейчас называется - Буддизм.
Будды ничем не отличаются, кроме индивидуальности, но отличаемся МЫ. Вот из-за этого отличия и различия нам всем нужны и разные учения, точнее, разные способы донесения одной и той де Дхармы.
Как можно заметить, я не говорю, что Дхарма разная, но различаются способы и методы её объяснения ввиду разнообразия умственных способностей существ.

----------


## Legba

Небольшое и крайне циничное замечание о боне.
Собственно говоря, о том, что такое Бон, есть несколько версий:
1. Собственно бонская. С Буддой Шерабом Мивоче, своей Праджняпарамитой и т.п.
2. Религиоведческая. Бон - тибетский шаманизм, перелицованный и ассимилированный буддизмом. Бонцы заимствовали буддийские методы, и стали их применять.
Есть еще масса промежуточных вариантов, но Махешвара с ними.
Так вот, я лично не вижу такой уж принципиальной разницы между этими вариантами. Ну какая разница - методы бонцев были идентичны буддийским с незапамятных времен, или с 12 века?! Если был Тонпа Шераб - замечательно. Если не было, и бон - это "подрихтованное Нингма" - ну так что с того?
В конце концов, Дхарма не в Тибете появилась. Давайте теперь говорить - "Это не чистое Учение! Это не настоящая Дхарма, а какой-то подозрительный Чос!" :Big Grin:  
Может быть, критерием  стоит считать  соответствие Учению Благословенного, а не исторические перепетии  возникновения?

----------


## Ни-ла

> А что касается Будды Нандзед Дорже, то он уже есть, на санскрите это звучит Ваджра-Вайрочана. Меня просто так назвали в честь Него, простите


*Нандзед*,Ваш Коренной Гуру Вас так назвал?  Это Ваше тантрическое имя?

----------


## До

Следующий Будда будет давать _читтаматру_ (_йогачара_), и кстати уже начал, ведь это направление и так восходит к Майтрее. А может он уже и пришел, но мы не видим? Помните историю, что Асанга не увидел Майтрею пока не породил сострадние.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Даже чисто филологический анализ фонетики мантр в бонском нендро линии Шанг-Шунг ньен-гьюд показывает аутентичность этой линии. Не буду вдаваться глубоко (потому что не могу привести тексты мантр), но это явно не тибецкий язык и не санскрит. ННР говорит, что это язык Шанг-Шунга.

2Ни-ла: насчет моего имени не нужно беспокоиться, это просто имя. Например, в Бурятии половина народу живые будды и дакини, если смотреть на имена. У меня и дочка носит имя Будды. Очень известное от Бутана до Алтая. А вы, наверное, хотели мне прочесть гневную отповодеь про то, как нельзя выдавать тантрические имена. Увы, я вас разочарую - эта тема работает, когда у вас действительно индивидуальное имя, с которым связано предсказание. Ибо функция тайного имени в том, что его знает только ваш Учитель и вы. Цель? Например, чтобы во сне понять настоящий ли Учитель вам привиделся или кто-то под него "работает". А если, извините, вам имя дали такое же, как и еще у тысячи человек, бывших на том ванге, так какой смысл в этом? Тайны-тот нет... Это чисто функциональный процесс, и никакой мистики тут нет.

----------


## Ни-ла

Нандзед, понятно. Спасибо за пояснения. 
Я бы хотела спросить - а имя с которым связаны предсказания  - это имя, вычисленное Учителем по специальным таблицам?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Как правило.

----------


## Dondhup

> Опять 25. У вас постоянная склонность все утрировать. Я говорил о том, что Учение не тиражируется, механически продлеваясь в линии передачи. У каждого Будды есть свое учение. И в пользу этого также говорит то,  что лишь три Будды нашей великой кальпы будут передавать тантрическое учение в полном объеме, в том числе это сделал Будда Шакьямуни. А что касается Будды Нандзед Дорже, то он уже есть, на санскрите это звучит Ваджра-Вайрочана. Меня просто так назвали в честь Него, простите...


Противоречия нет. Конечно не тиражируется, а дается  в соотвествии с способностями подводимых. Но горить что у каждого Будды свое Учение я б не стал. Насчет передачи Учения уровня Мантры в нашей кальпе я в курсе, что как раз и подтверждает мой тезис. 

Когда я говорил про Будду Нандзед Дорже, я вас имел виду, а не Будду Вайрочану  :Smilie:  

Могу искренне пожелать стать скорее таким же как он  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Все раскланялись в реверансах... Говоря о разнице Учений, имею в виду не наличие двух Дхарм в существе дела, а различные методы, они всегда очень конкретны в своей разнице. А учение Дзогчен и вовсе не является специфически буддийским, исторически, так сказать, и что? Носителем этого Учения может быть и не буддист, однако ж никто не откажет ему в возможности реализации. Наличие конкретного практического знания природы ума вообще не нуждается в названиях, по большому счету. Имена нужны для определения линий передачи.

----------


## Dondhup

> А учение Дзогчен и вовсе не является специфически буддийским, исторически, так сказать, и что? Носителем этого Учения может быть и не буддист, однако ж никто не откажет ему в возможности реализации.


Интересный взгляд на вещи, в корне противоречит тому что Чже Ринпоче говорит в Ламриме.

----------


## Грег

> Интересный взгляд на вещи, в корне противоречит тому что Чже Ринпоче говорит в Ламриме.


неудивительно...

----------


## Dondhup

> неудивительно...


Вы можете пояснить?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Интересный взгляд на вещи, в корне противоречит тому что Чже Ринпоче говорит в Ламриме


Да, столкновение с разными традициями не всегда укладывается в формат другой школы. Это противоречие лишь кажущееся. Но для неосведомленного человека может закончиться шоком. Осведомлять здесь не буду, это надо долго вникать, что вы можете сделать и без меня. Тока для этого нужно получить передачу Учения и почитать книги Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. "Вкратце" такие вещи не буду пересказывать.

----------


## Грег

> Вы можете пояснить?


Нандзед Дорже уже пояснил...

----------


## Dondhup

> Да, столкновение с разными традициями не всегда укладывается в формат другой школы. Это противоречие лишь кажущееся. Но для неосведомленного человека может закончиться шоком. Осведомлять здесь не буду, это надо долго вникать, что вы можете сделать и без меня. Тока для этого нужно получить передачу Учения и почитать книги Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. "Вкратце" такие вещи не буду пересказывать.


Я сталкивался с подобными взглядами и шоком для меня это не является.

В вашем сообщении речь идет об основополагающих для буддиста вещах.
Только практикуя Дхарму можно стать Буддой, иные учения не приведут к состоянию Будды. Учение Будды (словестное) - это Слово Будды и комментарии, помогающие его понять. Если наставления не зависимо от названия исходят не от Будды, то они не являются Дхармой. Ньингма, кагью, сакья и гелуг - школы, практикующими в соответствии со Словом Будды. Говорить, что практикуя учения, отличные от Слова Будда можно достичь просветления, значить фактически отказываться от Прибежища Дхармы.

Именно поэтому я не стал бы получать посвящения у Учителя, который не согласно с этим. Чже Ринпоче знал сутру и тантру лучше нас, сам он обладал огромной реализацией, поэтому нет никакого резона не доверять его комментарию. 

Если у меня хватит сил получать передачи Дзогчен, то я попрошу из у линии ньингма или другой буддийской школы.

Это вопрос доверия. Нет причин выходить за рамки Учения, которое передал Будда Шакьямуни, если есть желания эксперементировать - то это личное дело.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если у меня хватит сил получать передачи Дзогчен, то я попрошу из у линии ньингма или другой буддийской школы.
> ...


А в бонской линии Дзогчен не будете получать передачи, если хватит сил и будет такая возможность?



> Нет причин выходить за рамки Учения...


А существуют ли вообще эти рамки, ну... по крайней мере в учении Дзогчен?

----------


## Dondhup

> А в бонской линии Дзогчен не будете получать передачи, если хватит сил и будет такая возможность?
> 
> А существуют ли вообще эти рамки, ну... по крайней мере в учении Дзогчен?


Такой поступок - это отказ от Прибежища.

----------


## Калдэн

> Это вопрос доверия. Нет причин выходить за рамки Учения, которое передал Будда Шакьямуни, если есть желания эксперементировать - то это личное дело.


 Не выходите пока.  :Big Grin:  Ваше право . Значит , не время .
 Манджушримитра тоже не хотел  и не собирался выходить . Пока не встретил Гараба Дордже .
 Рамки создают люди , а не Будды .

----------


## Грег

> Такой поступок - это отказ от Прибежища.


Нет, это непонимание сути Дзогчен...
Так что, действительно, не время, наверное, ещё пока...

----------


## Fritz

> А учение Дзогчен и вовсе не является специфически буддийским, исторически, так сказать, и что? Носителем этого Учения может быть и не буддист, однако ж никто не откажет ему в возможности реализации. Наличие конкретного практического знания природы ума вообще не нуждается в названиях, по большому счету. Имена нужны для определения линий передачи.


Ужос. Вася с завода, расстилающий газетку, килечку и водочку по вечерам - тоже практически изучает природу ума. Чем не дзогчэн?

Dondhup, это не отказ от прибежища. Нельзя отказаться от того, что ещё не принято. Опять же, люди имеют право путать учение Будды и дзогчен.

----------


## Грег

> Ужос. Вася с завода, расстилающий газетку, килечку и водочку по вечерам - тоже практически изучает природу ума. Чем не дзогчэн?
> ...


Это вы о чём сейчас?  :Confused:

----------


## Fritz

Об этом: 


> А учение Дзогчен и вовсе не является специфически буддийским, исторически, так сказать, и что? Носителем этого Учения может быть и не буддист, однако ж никто не откажет ему в возможности реализации. Наличие конкретного практического знания природы ума вообще не нуждается в названиях, по большому счету. Имена нужны для определения линий передачи.


Вася вполне себе великосовершенен, ничего что не буддист.

Начинаю теперь понимать, потихоньку, зачем понадобились реформы и закруты гаек Чжэ Цонкапой, в своё время.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Поделитесь про Васю, что там с ним? Слесарю Васе понадобились навыки Чже Цонкапы по закручиванию гаек? А на каком заводе? А в традиции у вещателя, конечно, значится "гелуг". Даже не начинайте растягивать баян про дзогчен, это не обсуждается. Ввы лучше про Васю и про гайки. Это ведь актуально... Могу еще подкинуть "дровишек" - вы в курсе, что Калачакру предлагалось практиковать индуистам по вероисповеданию? Не ломает, шо не правоверные? Того и гляди, начнете молнии метать "против экуменизьма", как братья-православные.

----------


## Dondhup

> Не выходите пока.  Ваше право . Значит , не время .
>  Манджушримитра тоже не хотел  и не собирался выходить . Пока не встретил Гараба Дордже .
>  Рамки создают люди , а не Будды .



А вы судя по всему вышли как и прочие товарищи - практики бонпо?
То есть вы считаете, что прибежище, которое приниматься в бонпо так же ведет к состоянию Будды как и Прибежище Трех Драгоценностей.

Если бы будда Шакьямуни считал что практика бон ведет к Просветлению, он об этом бы и сказал. Но в сутрах и тантрах нет ни слова о Вечном бон.

Так же как нет ни слова о том что практика шиваизма ведет к Просветлению, и прочих учений.

У бонцев, шиваитов, индуистов есть слова о том, что их практика велет к освобождению.

Но те кто следует практики бонпо, шиваизма или индуизма не является буддистами, поскольку принимает иное прибежище, отличное от буддийского.
Даже если и названия те же. 

Я читал биографию Джамгона Конгтрула, труды которого во многм послужили основой риме,  нигде в ней не шло речи о том, что практика бонпо ведет к достижению состояния будды, хотя он то в бонпо прекрасно разбирался.

 Судя по вашему подходу моя ограниченность связан с нежеланием признать за ведущие к Освобождению учения кашмирского шиваизма, Вечного бона, индуизма, может католицизма и православия? Правильно я вас понимаю?

"Для постороннего Юнгдрунг Бон сегодня представляется ненамного отличным от других школ Тибетского Буддизма касательно их высших доктрин и монашеских практик. Современный Бон содержит в себе монашескую систему, очень похожую на монашескую систему буддистов, а также философию Мадхьямика, полностью сравнимую с другими школами Тибетского Буддизма. Согласно самим ламам Бонпо, основным различием между школами Бон и Будизма является скорее различие не в учении и доктринах, а в линиях передачи, так как Бонпо считают своим основателем Тонпа Шераб,а буддисты – Шакьямуни. На самом деле, обе эти [выдающиеся] личности – проявления просветления Будды в нашем мире, прозрения, технически известного как Нирманакайя (sprul-sku). Его Высочество Далай Лама признал Бон как пятую религиозную школу Тибета, наряду с Ньингма, Сакья, Кагью и Гелуг, и предоставил место представителям Бон в Совете по Делам Религии в Дхармасале."

Но у буддистов нет такого воззрения, тот кто его придерживается, не является буддистом.

----------


## Dondhup

> Нет, это непонимание сути Дзогчен...
> Так что, действительно, не время, наверное, ещё пока...


А вы уверены в своем понимании ?

Я нашел тему, в которой все уже обсуждалось, в тот период когда меня не было на БФ
И позиции и тезисы в принципе ясны.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5849

----------


## Fritz

Нандзед Дорже, действительно, про заводской, бонский и православный дзогчены мало знаю и баян растягивать возможности не имею. Я конечно же глуповат от природы и сумел вынести из личного общения со своим Учителем Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче только то, примерно, что Дзогчэн принципиально отличается от Гелуг  тем, что в Дзогчэн устраняется категория "время", т.е. ничем. Про Калачакру и всё прочее, вроде "только лишь практического знания природы ума", ничего не понял, прошу прощения.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Но у буддистов нет такого воззрения, тот кто его придерживается, не является буддистом.


Не могли бы вы уточнить - какого именно воззрения нет?

----------


## Dondhup

> Не могли бы вы уточнить - какого именно воззрения нет?


 О том, что бонпо- это буддийское учение.
Почитав диспут о бонских тантрах я понял, что дальше продолжать здесь обсуждение не имеет смыла, мнение участников данного диспута изложено в более полном объеме в том диспуте.

----------


## Echo

*Dondhup*
Вы открыли новый способ достижения просветления: "Отсеки от буддизма все лишнее".  :Big Grin:   Не забудьте, оставшись с "чистым буддизмом", отсечь и его. :Smilie:  
P>S> Просто так ляпнул, не судите строго.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> О том, что бонпо- это буддийское учение.


Пока вами или кем-либо не доказано доктринальная разница, отличие, как и указано в приведенной вами выше цитате, заключается лишь в исторических лицах, от которых считают линию передачи. Таким образом я понимаю, вы считаете что Тонпа Шенраб не мог быть буддой в "Чос"-буддийском смысле, правильно я понимаю?
Ведь представление о том, что буддист тот - кто верит, что дхарма это только то, что от будды Шакьямуни, необосновано на практике. Сразу пример - Гараб Дордже, десятки махасидхов(из "108") из индуистских линий, кажется в этом треде Нанзенд упоминал о живой линии передачи тантры Майтреи кажется и тп.

Чем же Тонпа Шенраб вам не будда?




> Почитав диспут о бонских тантрах я понял, что дальше продолжать здесь обсуждение не имеет смыла, мнение участников данного диспута изложено в более полном объеме в том диспуте.


Мнения это далеко не факты.

----------


## Грег

> А вы уверены в своем понимании ?


Нет! 
Поэтому, стараюсь не делать категоричных выводов, в том числе об "отказе от Прибежища".



> Я нашел тему, в которой все уже обсуждалось, в тот период когда меня не было на БФ
> И позиции и тезисы в принципе ясны.


Что касается Бона, достаточно того, что в нём есть линия передачи Дзогчен.
А Дзогчен, он и в Африке Дзогчен.

----------


## Грег

> О том, что бонпо- это буддийское учение.
> Почитав диспут о бонских тантрах я понял, что дальше продолжать здесь обсуждение не имеет смыла, мнение участников данного диспута изложено в более полном объеме в том диспуте.


А кто говорил, что Бон - буддийское учение?
То, что называется Буддизмом - учение Будды Шакьямуни. 
Буддизм - это Дхарма.
Дхарма - это не обязательно только Буддизм.
Уже обсуждалось недавно (и вы присутствовали), что у каждого будды своё учение.

----------


## куру хунг

> Я конечно же глуповат от природы и сумел вынести из личного общения со своим Учителем Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче только то, примерно, что Дзогчэн принципиально отличается от Гелуг  тем, что в Дзогчэн устраняется категория "время", т.е. ничем.


 Хм... Интересненько, а нельзя ли поподробнее?
Из тех текстов на русском что имеются, а так же из двух ретритов с Чокьи Нима Римпоче, ну хошь убей ничего подобного не могу припомнить, в смысле *"в Дзогчэн устраняется категория "время"* ?
 Эт как?
 Ну даже если и предположить что устраняеться :Big Grin:  , то всё ж он должен отличаться от гелуг(ну просто следую обычное человеческой логике).
 Если вышеприведённая мысль глубокоуважаемого мною Чокьи Нима Римпоче, была высказанна в личной беседе, то вдвойне интереснее, поскольку так же считаю этого учителя своим.
 Спасибо.

----------


## Fritz

Я говорил о принципиальных отличиях. А также о том, что *я* вынес, т.е. я не цитирую Учителя, это *я* так понял. Если надо, то в личьке могу прокомментировать своё понимание в стиле "имхо".

Почитал немного беседу в теме, что указал Дондуп. Речь идёт, по сути, о двух направлениях - Бон и "бон-буддизм", я так понял, сформировавшемся в 11-м веке.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но у буддистов нет такого воззрения, тот кто его придерживается, не является буддистом.


Извините, я не понял - какого "такого"?
И ещё вопрос - к какой школе, направлению, течению относятся буддисты, о которых вы говорите?
Точно ли нет подобного воззрения?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Опять же, люди имеют право путать учение Будды и дзогчен.


В смысле???
Кто путает? Какие люди?
И что значит "путать"?

----------


## Калдэн

> Судя по вашему подходу моя ограниченность связан с нежеланием признать за ведущие к Освобождению учения кашмирского шиваизма, Вечного бона, индуизма, может католицизма и православия? Правильно я вас понимаю ?


 Не правильно .  :Big Grin:    Неужели Вы и впрямь так думаете ?
 Извините , но  без комментариев . Распинаться перед Вами  , правоверный  , что-то  уже не хочется . Желаю Вам всех благ !   :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Наши оппоненты ведут себя, как младенцы, которые думают, что мир - это мама и коляска. Дхарма - это не только буддизм, что вам и хотели сказать, но, в силу разных причин (прежде всего религиозного воспитания), они не могут принять эту мысль. "Будда этого не говорил!", - возражают они. Но ведь Будда Шакьямуни не единственный и даже не первый Будда на свете. Надеюсь, хотя бы с этим вы знакомы?

----------


## Dondhup

> Наши оппоненты ведут себя, как младенцы, которые думают, что мир - это мама и коляска. Дхарма - это не только буддизм, что вам и хотели сказать, но, в силу разных причин (прежде всего религиозного воспитания), они не могут принять эту мысль. "Будда этого не говорил!", - возражают они. Но ведь Будда Шакьямуни не единственный и даже не первый Будда на свете. Надеюсь, хотя бы с этим вы знакомы?



"В общем средством осуществления всего временного и непреходящего блага
и счастья всех стремящихся к Свободе является именно Слово Победителя.
Ведь только Будда избавлен от всевозможных ошибок при разъяснении того,
что приемлемо и что неприемлемо.

По этому поводу в "Высшей тантре" сказано:

 "Нет никого в этом мире, кто был бы
  более сведущ, чем Победитель.
                     Ибо, в отличие от остальных,
  познал сей Всезнающий все явления и высшую подлинную реальность. Так
  не вступайте в противоречие
со Словом, изреченным самим Провидцем*77.
  Иначе, Его отвергая метод,
  Священною Дхармой поступитесь вы".

Таким образом, заповеданные Победителем драгоценные сутры и тантры
являются высшими руководствами.

Однако, углубляясь в заповеди самостоятельно, без достоверных первичных
комментариев и истинных наставлений, ученики последующих поколений не
постигали их Замысла. Поэтому великие подвижники составили трактаты -
комментарии и наставления.

Если наставления безупречны, они помогают понять великие
первоисточники. Но если, сколько над ними ни размышляешь, они не
помогают понять смысл заповедей и великих первичных комментариев или же
учат Пути несогласно с ними, их следует просто отбросить."

Это то же написал "младенец" дост. Чже Ринпоче.

То, что бонцы говорят о том, что бонпо - это Учение, изложенное другим, опять же вопрос веры. 
Я слушал, что под влиянием политической ситуации бонпо был модернизирован и приведен  в соответствие с буддизмом. 
А до этой реформы был мощным шаманистким учением, даже сейчас в бонских текстах есть отголоски того времени, например принятие прибежища в  мандале духов. Я приводил отрывок. Мне горят - ты ничего не понимаешь, это медицинский текст. Очень хорошо, но буддисты ни принимаю Прибежище только в Трех Драгоценностях.

Вы ж сами писали, что опасаетесь практиковать тантру бон.  Если Вечный бон - Дхарма, то почему?

Собственно горя вопрос личного выбора, кому то не достаточно того Уения которое передать 4 школы тибетского буддизма, и он получает Посвящения от дост. Намхай Норбу Ринпоче или дост. Тензинга Вангьяла.

Другие люди придерживаются иной позиции.

Будда Шакямуни не разделим на уровне Дхармакаи с другими Буддами,
если бы в его время существовала иная Дхарма, он наверняка бы это сказал. 

Согласно Абхидхарме к моменту прихода Будды в форме всемирного Учителя Дхарма прошлого Будды из нашего мира давно исчезла.

Я не настолько хорошо знаю Дхарму, чтоб эксперементировать и рисковать потерей Прибежища.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> ..если бы в его время существовала иная Дхарма, он наверняка бы это сказал.


В его время существовала нп Калачакра - что же он её постоянно всем не давал? Да потому что. Что за наивность... Тысячи методов канонических в современном тибетском буддизме не давались непосредственно буддой Шакьямуни. Чод, пхова... Что там говорить, даже просто ньендро будда Шакьямуни никому делать не завещал. И никого это не смущает - и этому есть причина. Потому что по содержанию своему эти методы и учения, появившиеся помимо лично будды Шакьямуни, соответствуют его заветам.
Так что как и говорили - анализировать соответствие следует по содержанию.  




> Согласно Абхидхарме к моменту прихода Будды в форме всемирного Учителя Дхарма прошлого Будды из нашего мира давно исчезла.


Как мудро сказал однажды Топпер: "описание мира в Буддизме, это, прежде всего описание космоса психических состояний, а не географии"
Иначе шибко правоверным буддистам придется трудно, в поисках эмпирической горы Меру и тп. Так что если в географической Индии тех времен не было иных просветленных, это не значит, что их небыло вообще и никогда в этой кальпе. Я не удивлюсь, что нп Иран в те времена вообще считался бы другой планетой/миром. А уж какая-нибудь Греция и подавно.




> Я слушал, что под влиянием политической ситуации бонпо был модернизирован и приведен в соответствие с буддизмом.


Модернизирован - не значит сплагеачен. У некоторых ходили мнения, что бон это переписанное нингма, но обоснований этому НЕТ. Не подтверждается.
Модернизация это обновление формы. Невозможно модернизировать отсутствующую например праджяпарамиту. А она есть. Дзогчен(а это суть дхармы) в Бон совершенно точно аутентичный и при этом оригинальный. И тп. Напирать только на шаманскую сторону бона равно отрицать устную передачу Шанг-Шунг Ненгьюд, это ненаучно. Это то же самое, что заявить, что исходный практический тхераваддинский буддизм это ТОЛЬКО виная. Что буддизм это ходить лысым в рясе и тренировать обеты, только потому что со стороны так может кому то показаться...
Так форма индийского буддизма тоже была существенно модернизирована при переносе на тибетско-бонскую почву. Никому не приходит в голову сегодня утверждать, что чод например, или пуджи это бонская практика. Хотя и были такие мнения поначалу. Однако разобрались ПО СУТИ, по содержанию - и стали эти про-бонские практики классическими, мир не перевернулся.




> например принятие прибежища в мандале духов.


Когда защитником учения гелуг выступают духи гьялпо (а в других школах ещё какие-нибудь), когда им делают пуджи, ставят в монастырях их статуи и поклоняются и тп, вас это не смущает? Куда девается критицизм..




> Я не настолько хорошо знаю Дхарму, чтоб эксперементировать и рисковать потерей Прибежища.


Если не настолько хорошо, что не можете сделать анализ по содержанию учений - почему вы рискуете потерей прибежища НЕВОЛЬНО наводя клевету на учения, которые возможно тоже дхарма, приводящая к трем телам будд?
И уж подавно отождествлять свои познания дхармы с ПОЗИЦИЕЙ БУДДИСТОВ вообще - это весьма нескромно.

----------


## Fritz

Зачем завещать нёндо, когда это и так практиковалось уже при Шакьямуни? Пуджа - санскритское слово. Чод - практика необязательная и мало на что сама по себе влияющая.

----------


## Ни-ла

> Чод - практика необязательная и мало на что сама по себе влияющая.


1. Лучше про чод так не говорить. Мачиг Ламбдрон вспомните? Или А-ю Кхадро?
2. И вообще про чод лучше не говорить...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Зачем завещать нёндо, когда это и так практиковалось уже при Шакьямуни?


Ньендро? Текст с изложением практики ньендро времен Шакьямуни укажите?




> Пуджа - санскритское слово.


И что? В тхераваде практикуют пуджи будде Шакьямуни?




> Чод - практика необязательная и мало на что сама по себе влияющая.


Смешно. А я вот слышал, что чод практика сущностная и приводящая к достижению относительного и абсолютного плода.

По поводу гелугпинских защитников из гьялпо тоже поперепираемся?

----------


## Fritz

Почему обязательно Нёндо должна быть только тибетского образца, сами же тут призывали налегать на суть и содержание. Конечно, в том или ином виде пуджи практикуют. Также существует масса индуистских пудж. К кришнаитам сходите, полюбуйтесь. Смысл ритуала Чод - даяние. Без Чод можно спокойно прожить - относительный плод приносит всё что угодно. Другое дело, что тибетские духопоклоннички без духов и в туалет по малому сходить не могут, вот и пришлось придумывать вещи вроде Чод.
По поводу защитников препираться не будем. Если нечеловеческие существа приняли Прибежище (не бонское, нормальное) и стали Бодхисаттвами, также как это делают люди, наши Гуру, например, то почвы для препирательств не видно.
Ни-ла, не надо меня всё время пугать какими-то проступками. Спасибо конечно, но я не фанатик и даже в духов не верю. Пусть приходят, тогда будем тереть, а так - красивая сказка, для тренировки ума  :Big Grin:  Чтобы бонцы не плакали.

----------


## Ни-ла

> Смысл ритуала Чод - даяние. Без Чод можно спокойно прожить - относительный плод приносит всё что угодно. Другое дело, что тибетские духопоклоннички без духов и в туалет по малому сходить не могут, вот и пришлось придумывать вещи вроде Чод.


 :Confused:   :EEK!:   Это Вы о чем? Может быть Его Святейшеству Богдо Гегену об этом скажете? Или Чоки Нима Ринпонче? Без понимания данной практики - не о чем с вами спорить...
Я вас не пугаю... Не верьте... но и в другое (как и в духов) тогда не верьте тоже...

----------


## Fritz

Ни-ла, так я ж против Чод ничего не имею, наоборот я только за - будет возможность и сам займусь. Понимать эту практику - замечательно, но только в сочетании с остальными предметами понимания.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Почему обязательно Нёндо должна быть только тибетского образца, сами же тут призывали налегать на суть и содержание.


Нёндро это конкретный, всем известный набор практик. Вы сказали что его практиковали при Шакьямуни. Я вас и спрашиваю - где?




> Конечно, в том или ином виде пуджи практикуют.


В каком том или ином? Укажите где пуджи будды Шакьямуни в сутрах, винае или абхидхарме?




> Смысл ритуала Чод - даяние. Без Чод можно спокойно прожить - относительный плод приносит всё что угодно.


1) Смысл практики чод это отсечение собственных омрачений, "веру в Я - корень неведения" (Патрул Римпоче) и праджняпарамита. А метод практики этого смысла - даяние - нацелен на развитие бодхичитты. Даяние это просто действие, оно само по себе не является практикой, так же как гуляние, сидение, пение песен и тп. Вы вообще не понимаете о чем разглагольствуете.
2) Без практики даяния вы собрались получить относительный плод? Это кто вас этому учит? Кто ваш учитель?




> Другое дело, что тибетские духопоклоннички без духов и в туалет по малому сходить не могут


Вы кого имеете в виду? Мачиг Лабдон? А вы не забываетесь случаем?




> вот и пришлось придумывать вещи вроде Чод.


Так практика Чод ещё и придуманная?!
И эти люди ещё что-то заикаются про утерю прибежища. Помоему именно для вас это очень актуально!

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Смысл ритуала Чод - даяние. 
> ...


Насколько я помню, Чод в переводе - отсечение.
И смысл его в отсечении привязанности к "Я".



> Без Чод можно спокойно прожить - относительный плод приносит всё что угодно. Другое дело, что тибетские духопоклоннички без духов и в туалет по малому сходить не могут, вот и пришлось придумывать вещи вроде Чод.
> ...


 :Confused:  Вы считаете, что практика Чод приносит только относительные плоды?
 :EEK!:  

Т.е вы хотите сказать, что практику Чод придумали тибетские духопоклонники для удовлетворения собственных верований?
А вы вообще о Тантре что-нибудь слышали?

PS. Прожить можно много без чего. Без того же просветления и принятия Прибежища, причём без принятия любого прибежища.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Если нечеловеческие существа приняли Прибежище (не бонское, нормальное) и стали Бодхисаттвами...


А вот это вопрос спорный. Принимал ли тот же Дорже Шугден "нормальное" прибежище? Наверняка да. Бодхисатва ли он. Навряд ли.
Бодхичитта ли движет людьми, которые поклоняются гьялпо в свите которых полно злобных непросветленных духов, которые имеют обет конктрено этому гьялпо и никаких по отношению к дхарме? Всё что угодно..

----------


## Fritz

Samadhi Undercover,

вот на этой страничке перечислены практики Нёндо, кратенько: http://www.buddhism.ru/practice/ngondro.php  . Представляете, всё это делалось при Сакьямуни и в Его же адрес! Только выглядело это не совсем по-тибетски.  Чод - не единственная практика по отсечению омрачений, веры в Я и т.д.  Тхеравадинцы и дзэн-буддисты ничего о Чод не знают. Да, она придуманная, в хорошем смысле слова. Вы про упая что-нибудь слышали? Пуджа - индийское слово, санскритское, существовало ещё в добуддийские времена, чаще всего переводится как "богослужение". Возведение статуи и\или ступы и ритуальное их почитание - по сути разновидность пуджи. Если Вы считаете что что-то в тибетском буддизме, принципиальное, не пришло  из Индии, а возникло благодаря некому вечному бон или религии кочевников типа шанг-шунг, то Вы ошибаетесь. Наоборот, Бон, чтобы элементарно выжить, понабрался у индийского буддизма мандал, пудж, прибежищ и прочего. Да, и от Прибежища невозможно отказаться или утратить Его. Можно его принять или нет. 
Рекомендую вместо религии Бон изучать буддизм Тхеравады и санскритские источники - очень полезная вещь.

----------


## куру хунг

> Samadhi Undercover,
> 
> вот на этой страничке перечислены практики Нёндо, кратенько: http://www.buddhism.ru/practice/ngondro.php  . Представляете, всё это делалось при Сакьямуни и в Его же адрес! Только выглядело это не совсем по-тибетски.


 Бу-га-га. Фриц не позортесь, я был о вас гораздо более серьёзного мнения.
 Чесслово, токо из симпатий к вам советую-уберите этот пост, или эту цитату хотя б.
 А то через пару часов(ну на худой конец до завтра), вас разнесут в пух и прах, и порвут на куски и вам стыдно будет появляться на БФ.

----------


## Legba

2 Fritz

Вы знаете, я вообще-то стараюсь такого не писать...
Очень-очень странные Вы вещи пишете, честное слово.

1.Нендро - явление очень позднее. Известно, что даже во времена Атиши (не говоря уж о Будде Шакьямуни), нендро, как формальной практики не существовало. Комплекс из 4 - 7 стотысячных практик формируется где-то во времена Джигме Лингпа (извините, могу оперировать только нингмапинской хронологией). До этого момента, процесс не был формализован, делали "до результата" - что скажет Гуру.
2. С точки зрения тхераваддинов, прибежище в т.н. "Трех Корнях" (являющееся важной частью любого Нендро в тибетской традиции) - какая-то ахинея. Чаньцы также, сколь мне известно, Йдамов и Дакини не жалуют. Довольно странно на них ссылаться. Если Вы полагаете, что Нендро делали еще во времена Шакьямуни, объясните, отчего-же чаньцы не подносят мандалу (к примеру)?
3. Хотелось бы заметить, что во многих традициях Чод - является частью Нендро. Это вообще запутывает Ваши рассуждения.
4. Чод вообще некоторое время являлся самостоятельной линией практики - см. Тулку Тондупа и "Синюю летопись". Согласно коренным текстам, Чод был передан Мачиг Лабдрон индийским (sic!) Гуру Падампа Сангье. Термин "придуманный" мне кажется в высшей степени оскорбительным. Терма - тоже "придуманны" тертонами?
5.  


> религии кочевников типа шанг-шунг


 Нет слов. Какие кочевники?! Шан-Шунг древнее государство, ныне не существующее. С городами, письменностью, монастырями и крепостями. (типа Вавилона какого-нибудь). Известно про него мало, но тибетские номады - совсем другая история.
Извините, если что.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> вот на этой страничке перечислены практики Нёндо, кратенько: http://www.buddhism.ru/practice/ngondro.php  . Представляете, всё это делалось при Сакьямуни и в Его же адрес! Только выглядело это не совсем по-тибетски.


Перефразируя известную пословицу, то что не выглядит как утка, не летает, не крякает и не несет яиц - скорее всего не утка.
Я вас, Фритз, просил не сказки рассказывать, а приложить цитату из аутентичного текста времен Шакьямуни. Вы этого не сделали. Вобщем ничего удивительного, ведь таких текстов нет. Вместо этого вы нам тут демонстрируете просто дремучую некомпетентность - и это большинству участников здесь очевидно, люди вот высказываются.

Нет, чтобы не устраивать бессмысленных тяжб на десятки страниц, я не буду все эти нелепицы перетирать, потому что всё кончится как обычно спором о значении слов и в конце концов выкриками типа "а мы хотим так думать и будем, у нас свой буддизм, а у вас свой и вы к нам не лезьте". Детский сад. Не надо, проходили уже.

Меня здесь интересует другое. 2 All:
100% эти бредни завернутые в сложный узел выдумал не Фритз. Он их просто пересказывает. И Дондуп вряд ли самостоятельно сам себя накручивает, устраивая раз в год выступление на БФ на одну и ту же тему. Откуда это всё мракобесие лезет?
То, что его причина это повальная неграмотность носителей это понятно, достаточно копнуть чуть глубже перестука словами и оказывается что их смысла люди не понимают и придумывают по ходу что взбредёт. Что единственный эффект это перекос в мозгу у мракобесов это тоже очевидно, потому что ничего кроме смеха и сострадания эти тезисы не вызывают у нормальных людей. Но мне кажется должны всё таки однажды всплыть имена кто им всё это наплёл. Кто этот скромный герой который внушает ни в чем не повинным людям, что будда-дхарма это идолопоклонствовать в сторону одних внешних себе объектов и хулить другие внешние себе объекты? Будда говорил: следуй смыслу, а не человеку - нет мы будем делать ровно наоборот, будем следовать человеку, смысл не про нас. Будда говорил отрекись от ненависти и вожделения - нет у нас мир четко черно-белый. Будда говорил путь вне надежд, предвкушений и страхов - а мы как раз это и будем практиковать. Такие вот оригиналы.

Фритз, у кого вы обучились тем взглядам, которые нам вот выше изложили? Кто ваш учитель? Я вас второй раз спрашиваю. Это секрет?

----------


## Грег

> Samadhi Undercover,
> 
> вот на этой страничке перечислены практики Нёндо, кратенько: http://www.buddhism.ru/practice/ngondro.php  . Представляете, всё это делалось при Сакьямуни и в Его же адрес! Только выглядело это не совсем по-тибетски.  Чод - не единственная практика по отсечению омрачений, веры в Я и т.д.  Тхеравадинцы и дзэн-буддисты ничего о Чод не знают. Да, она придуманная, в хорошем смысле слова. Вы про упая что-нибудь слышали? Пуджа - индийское слово, санскритское, существовало ещё в добуддийские времена, чаще всего переводится как "богослужение". Возведение статуи и\или ступы и ритуальное их почитание - по сути разновидность пуджи. Если Вы считаете что что-то в тибетском буддизме, принципиальное, не пришло  из Индии, а возникло благодаря некому вечному бон или религии кочевников типа шанг-шунг, то Вы ошибаетесь. Наоборот, Бон, чтобы элементарно выжить, понабрался у индийского буддизма мандал, пудж, прибежищ и прочего. Да, и от Прибежища невозможно отказаться или утратить Его. Можно его принять или нет. 
> Рекомендую вместо религии Бон изучать буддизм Тхеравады и санскритские источники - очень полезная вещь.


Fritz, скажите, всё, что вы здесь написали - это ваше мнение или вы это где-то вычитали или вам это кто-то рассказал?
Если это ваше мнение, может подскажете источники с которыми вы ознакомились для вот такого вот вывода?

----------


## Грег

> ...вот на этой страничке перечислены практики Нёндо, кратенько: http://www.buddhism.ru/practice/ngondro.php  . Представляете, всё это делалось при Сакьямуни и в Его же адрес! .
> ..


Я так понимаю, в этом тексте нужно обратить внимание вот на эту строчку:

"а основателем системы Нёндро в её сегодняшнем виде является один из учеников Гампопы по имени Пхагмо Друпа."

Именно в ней говорится, что, что нёндро делалось при Сакьямуни. Так?

----------


## Dondhup

> А вот это вопрос спорный. Принимал ли тот же Дорже Шугден "нормальное" прибежище? Наверняка да. Бодхисатва ли он. Навряд ли.
> Бодхичитта ли движет людьми, которые поклоняются гьялпо в свите которых полно злобных непросветленных духов, которые имеют обет конктрено этому гьялпо и никаких по отношению к дхарме? Всё что угодно..



К сожалению Бодхитту можно не только породить, но и потерять :Frown: 
Так же как и Прибежище.

А вопрос  с Д.Ш. сложный. А его имя не советовали произносить, дабы не привлекать. 
Я был  на русском сайте посвященный ему и мне там очень не понравилось.
Хотя это кончено мое восприятие.

----------


## Вантус

А что плохого в том, если к вам привлечется упомянутый? Ну будет он около вас летать, но вы ж с ним не ссорились и не дружились, авось обратно улетит?

----------


## Dondhup

[QUOTE=Samadhi Undercover]В его время существовала нп Калачакра - что же он её постоянно всем не давал? Да потому что. Что за наивность... Тысячи "Модернизирован - не значит сплагеачен. У некоторых ходили мнения, что бон это переписанное нингма, но обоснований этому НЕТ. Не подтверждается.
Модернизация это обновление формы. Невозможно модернизировать отсутствующую например праджяпарамиту. А она есть. Дзогчен(а это суть дхармы) в Бон совершенно точно аутентичный и при этом оригинальный. И тп. Напирать только на шаманскую сторону бона равно отрицать устную передачу Шанг-Шунг Ненгьюд, это ненаучно. Это то же самое, что заявить, что исходный практический тхераваддинский буддизм это ТОЛЬКО виная. Что буддизм это ходить лысым в рясе и тренировать обеты, только потому что со стороны так может кому то показаться...

Так форма индийского буддизма тоже была существенно модернизирована при переносе на тибетско-бонскую почву. Никому не приходит в голову сегодня утверждать, что чод например, или пуджи это бонская практика. Хотя и были такие мнения поначалу. Однако разобрались ПО СУТИ, по содержанию - и стали эти про-бонские практики классическими, мир не перевернулся."
--------------------
Я понимаю вашу позицию и позицию тек, кто выступает в этой дисскусси вместе с  вами, но я не уверен что бон по при внешей похожести - это именно буддийской Учение в широком смысле. Вы думаете по другому , а меня считаете подобным младенцу,  или кем то подстрекаемым, недоросшим, невежественным  и т.п. и т.д. Сейчас такие вещи меня уже не задевают, как вы неверно заметили.  


"Когда защитником учения гелуг выступают духи гьялпо (а в других школах ещё какие-нибудь), когда им делают пуджи, ставят в монастырях их статуи и поклоняются и тп, вас это не смущает? Куда девается критицизм.."

Я духам гьялпо не поклоняюсь, и как Прибежище принимаю только своего коренного Ламу и Три Драгоценности. И Дхармапала у меня внесансарический. Спросите лучше у тех кто поклоняется и принимает.



"Если не настолько хорошо, что не можете сделать анализ по содержанию учений - почему вы рискуете потерей прибежища НЕВОЛЬНО наводя клевету на учения, которые возможно тоже дхарма, приводящая к трем телам будд?
И уж подавно отождествлять свои познания дхармы с ПОЗИЦИЕЙ БУДДИСТОВ вообще - это весьма нескромно."

В вопросе что такое Дхарма и что такое отказ от Дхармы, я стараюсь следовать тому, что говорил Лама Цонкапа и тому как мне разъясняли его слова мои Учителя.

У вас другие Учителя и они вам по другому эти вопросы разъясняли, как я смог убедится почитав тексты дост.Намхай Норбу Ринпоче и дост Тензина Вангьяла.

----------


## Dondhup

> А что плохого в том, если к вам привлечется упомянутый? Ну будет он около вас летать, но вы ж с ним не ссорились и не дружились, авось обратно улетит?


Не знак как насчет Д.Ш, но по словам одного хорошего знакомого, кстати практика Дзогчен, во время захвата нашего Питерсокго дацана были признаки активности духов класса гьялпо. А тех, кто выгнал всех монахов считали меня был чуть ли не  первым врагом после настоятеля. Что они пытались сделать, вы сами можете догадаться. 
Я не боюсь гьялпо, но нарываться лишний раз я думаю не стоит.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Бон - это Дхарма вне зависимости от мнений Фрица, опозорившего своего Учителя. И доказательство очень простое - в бон до сих пор, как, впрочем, и в древности ясно показывают высочайший плод практики Ати-йоги - реализацию радужного тела. Будь вы, Дондуп, хоть 10 раз ламой Цонкапой, факты эти не изменить. Кстати, зря вы прикрылись так некрасиво Цонкапой - младенцем я называл вас, а не Его. Я уже не говорю про слова Фритца о Чод (типа "будет время - займусь"). Могу  сказать с большой долей вероятности, Фритц, времени этого у вас не будет. Воинствующее невежество всегда будет наказано, какие бы плохие времена ни были на дворе.

----------


## Fritz

Боженька накажет?  :Smilie: 
Ладно-ладно, вразумили! Огромное спасибо! Я чуть было Прибежище не потерял - так бесы попутали! Это мне только показалось, что я о смысле и принципах ратую, а оказывается, без Чод, тибетского Нёндо и Бон - никуда, никакого отсечения. Непонятно вообще, что делали в Тибете граждане индийской национальности, шрифт какой-то придумали сложный, статуй принца непальской национальности понаставили, хинаянца, который и практик-то не давал никаких, так, чушь по мелочам - виная да сутра, хинаяна, короче, когда как в Тибете с дхармой всё всегда супергут было. Спасибо.
Samadhi Undercover,кстати, а Вы можете показать хоть один аутентичный текст времён Сакьямуни?
Нандзед, у меня нет конкретного, коренного Учителя, успокойтесь.

----------


## Ни-ла

Fritz! Вот наблюдала я за вашими сообщениями, и пришла к мысли, что у вас опыта в практике видимо маловато...
Это по крайней мере некорректно - сравнивать тхеравадду и тибетский буддизм, на том уровне, на котором вы это делаете. 
Вы не получали передачу на практики, о которых идет речь (возможно, за исключением нендро). Как вы можете об этом вообще говорить? Давайте о дзадзен поговорим может? Одинаково получится...
Вам терпеливо объяснили все - вы опять пытаетесь что-то доказать... И дело не в Боне и Буддизме - дело в отношении к ним...
Мне знакомо такое чувство - когда знаешь, что не прав, но всеми силами пытаешься убедить, что ты прав. Пустое...
Мой вам сердечный совет - не соглашайтесь с участниками, но хотябы ПОЙМИТЕ, что они вам написали...
И кстати, кто ваш Учитель (кроме Его Святейшества - если вы гелуг)?

----------


## Fritz

Нила, я ж уже признался, что я во всём неправ, я ж новичок совсем и здесь на форуме чтобы ума набраться. Учителями считаю себя и Сангху. Опыта в практике - 0. Но, ничего, надеюсь наказания не будет и наберусь таки  опыта.

----------


## Ни-ла

:Confused:  


> Учителями считаю себя и Сангху


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   То есть вы Прибежища не получали, вверения Учителю нет, вы сам для себя Учитель??
Товарищи Буддисты! тогда о чем вообще разговор??? Деятель, не компетентный в практике, рассуждает на околобуддийские темы...
Фритц! Будьте скромнее...
Да, и если то, что вы написали выше - правда, то как вашей традицией оказалась гелуг??? Если у вас даже нет учителя....

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Сэм, это заговор!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Нила,
да вот нравится мне особенно Гелуг, не знаю только чем. Хотел ещё спросить, чем отличается товарищ буддист от товарища небуддиста. И вот тут http://spiritual.ru/lib/padma_no_razl.html  текстик коротенький я нашёл, проверьте пожалуйста правильный или нет. Это на тему уровня сравнивания Тхеравады и тибетского (?) буддизма.

----------


## PampKin Head

> К сожалению Бодхитту можно не только породить, но и потерять


Бодхичитту (абсолютную) потерять невозможно...

... как камень, упавшей в пропасть, долетит до дна, так и человек, распознавший Бодхичитту неизбежно достигнет Пробуждения. (с) Гуру Ринпоче.

----------


## Ни-ла

Текст кореной, Гуру Ринпонче я, несомненно читала - но вы себя с ним что ль сравниваете? Это Великий мастер - Будда. Уровень и критерии в сравнении у вас с Гуру Ринпонче, нсомненно разные...

Товарищ буддист отличается от товарища небуддиста - прежде всего - принятием Прибежища...

----------


## Fritz

Нила,
А как отличить товарища распознавшего Бодхичитту и не распознавшего (см. гениальный пост выше) ? По энцефалограмме? Хорошо что хоть буддисты и не буддисты - это не разные касты или национальности. И ещё вопрос: а может ли Гуру Ринпоче быть моим учителем так или иначе?

Пампкин Хэд, я так придерживаюсь мнения, что и обычную Бодхичитту потерять нереально, и Прибежище тоже. Ну разве что мозг в больнице удалят.

----------


## Ни-ла

Знаете, тот, кто взростил в себе Бодхичитту не нуждается в ее распознании (это, Драгоценный, не пустота - понятия путаете).Если Вы хотите узнать, обладает ли учитель Бодхичиттой - почитайте Ламрим (о вверении).
Гуру Ринпонче - учитель линии приемственности Ниъингма. Он так или иначе Учитель всех нас. Но если вы говорите о непосредственном получении наставлений от Гуру Ринпонче, то ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, ВЫ реинкарнация Еше Цогял.

----------


## Fritz

> Он так или иначе Учитель всех нас.





> То есть вы Прибежища не получали, вверения Учителю нет, вы сам для себя Учитель?? .... Да, и если то, что вы написали выше - правда, то как вашей традицией оказалась гелуг??? Если у вас даже нет учителя....


Нила, а как мне сопоставить эти два высказывания? Разъясните глупцу, есть ли у меня хоть один, хотя бы так или иначе, Учитель или нет? Что делать? (Пока пойду перечитаю Ламрим, спасибо за ценнейший совет)

----------


## Ни-ла

Учитель - это тот, кто давал вам наставления по пути Дхармы. Тот кто был к вам добр. Про Гуру Ринпонче - я имела в виду, он учитель линии приемственности, как Будда Шакьямуни, он дал нам учение. Вот и все. Будда Шакьямуни тоже учитель всех нас (буддистов), но вы же не считаете его своим учителем почему-то... В том смысле, в котором хотите отнести Гуру Ринпонче...

----------


## Fritz

Почему это не считаю? Я ж напесал ренее, что считаю Учителем Сангху, ну и, логически выводится, Будду.  Или это разные Сангхи - Сангха Гуру Ринпоче и Сангха Шакьямуни?

----------


## Ни-ла

О чем Вы говорите? Я вообще не понимаю.... Вы пытаетесь нелепо "подловить" меня? Или что? Что тогда по вашему есть линия приемственности??? А вообще, для начала разберитесь с этим:
Есть - принятие Прибежища в Будде.
          принятие Прибежища в Дхарме
          принятие Прибежища в Сангхе
То о чем вы говорите - путаница в понятиях..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин Хэд, я так придерживаюсь мнения, что и обычную Бодхичитту потерять нереально, и Прибежище тоже. Ну разве что мозг в больнице удалят.


Обычная Бодхичитта - это обычный, сансарный ум. Потерять ум, конечно же, трудно, но можно!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> ... и дост Тензина Вангьяла.


Кстати, Тензин Вангьял - бонец, чистейшей воды.
Он получал и бонские и буддийские передачи, насколько я помню.
По приглашению Намхая Норбу Римпоче он приезжал в Италию в Меригар и давал там учения ученикам Намхая Норбу Римпоче.

----------


## Dondhup

> Бодхичитту (абсолютную) потерять невозможно...
> 
> ... как камень, упавшей в пропасть, долетит до дна, так и человек, распознавший Бодхичитту неизбежно достигнет Пробуждения. (с) Гуру Ринпоче.


Обеты Бодхисаттвы нарушить  к сожалению можно, пока не обретено непосредственное восприятие пустоты.

----------


## Dondhup

> Кстати, Тензин Вангьял - бонец, чистейшей воды.
> Он получал и бонские и буддийские передачи, насколько я помню.
> По приглашению Намхая Норбу Римпоче он приезжал в Италию в Меригар и давал там учения ученикам Намхая Норбу Римпоче.


Я в курсе.

----------


## Dondhup

> Обычная Бодхичитта - это обычный, сансарный ум. Потерять ум, конечно же, трудно, но можно!


Бодхичитта - это мысль о Пробуждении или сверх мысль, возникает при принятии ответственного решения о личной ответственности за спасение всех живых существ. Порождается двумя путями - 7-частным или обменом себя на другого.
И Бодхичитта - это точно не обычное сансарического сознание.

----------


## Fritz

Нила, огромное Вам спасибо, Вы - настоящий Учитель. Кажется, начинаю разбираться! Только маленький вопросик остался, организационный так сказать - Будда Сакьямуни - Он буддист, кто Его Учитель и приниал ли Он Прибежище и в какой линии тибетского(?) буддизма?

----------


## Ни-ла

Будда Шакьямуни - тот, кто принес Дхарму в наш мир. И проповедовал ее. Вам уже говорили выше, что у него были Учителя. Он принимал Прибежище, т.к. и Дхарма и Сангха - понятия данные им при его жизни здесь, в нашем мире.

----------


## Fritz

Спасибо. Теперь окончательно понял. Просто тут некоторые намекали, что дескать вечный бон и в Африке и так всегда был, Сакьямуни с Падмасамбхавой вроде как и не при делах. Это я всё неправильно понял изначально - ум у меня загрязнён, клеши и всё такое

----------


## PampKin Head

> Бодхичитта - это мысль о Пробуждении или сверх мысль, возникает при принятии ответственного решения о личной ответственности за спасение всех живых существ. Порождается двумя путями - 7-частным или обменом себя на другого.
> И Бодхичитта - это точно не обычное сансарического сознание.


Мысль о Пробуждении - это обычный сансарный ум, потому что присутствует деление на себя, как реально существующего, и других, которых нужно приводить к Пробуждению.

Тонлен - тоже вторичная практика относительного, сансарного ума.

*Абсолютная* Бодхичитта - это точно не обычное сансарического сознание.

----------


## Dondhup

> Мысль о Пробуждении - это обычный сансарный ум, потому что присутствует деление на себя, как реально существующего, и других, которых нужно приводить к Пробуждению.
> 
> Тонлен - тоже вторичная практика относительного, сансарного ума.
> 
> *Абсолютная* Бодхичитта - это точно не обычное сансарического сознание.


Давайте в терминах определимся.
Бодхичитта - это не ум, а состояние ума (сознания).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Давайте в терминах определимся.
> Бодхичитта - это не ум, а состояние ума (сознания).


*Абсолютная* Бодхичитта - это пробужденный ум (дословный перевод: Бодхи - Пробуждение, Читта - ум) (на который невозможно ни указать, ни перечислить его признаки {форму, цвет, вкус} и т.д.). У Бодхисаттвы время пребывания в этом (говорю условно) ограниченно. Для Будд - это основное состояние.

*Относительная* Бодхичитта - это особенное состояние обычного, сансарного ума. Ее ценность состоит в том, что из этого состояния наиболее легко распознать абсолютную Бодхичитту (как было сказано Трангу Ринпоче в одной из книг).

Состояние ума - это срез, взятый в какой то момент времени. Ум - это последовательность состояний ума.

----------


## Dondhup

"Пампкин Хэд, я так придерживаюсь мнения, что и обычную Бодхичитту потерять нереально, и Прибежище тоже. Ну разве что мозг в больнице удалят."

При совершении коренного падения Бодхисаттва теряет Бодхичитту, т.е. в его потоке сознания Бодхичитта не присутствуете. 

При отказе от Прибежища буддист теряет Прибежище.

----------


## Dondhup

> [B]Состояние ума - это срез, взятый в какой то момент времени. Ум - это последовательность состояний ума.



В любом случае Бодхичитта - это не сам ум, по крайне мере концептуально.
А состояние ума может быть не только в конкретный момент, но и на протяжении какого то времени. Мне кажеться мы не по делу спорим. 

Вопрос в то, что если совершить коренное падение то Бодхисаттва будет потеряна т.е буддист перестает быть Бодхисаттвой.

"Если вы нарушаете девятый или восемнадцатый обет, то полностью ломаете свое посвящение в бодхичитту, и уже не важно, имеет ли место какое-либо из нижеперечисленных четырех условий.

Однако нарушение любого из остальных шестнадцати коренных обетов становится окончательным провалом обетов бодхисаттвы только тогда, когда ему сопутствуют четыре фактора. Эти четыре условия не являются особенностью обетов бодхичитты. Никакая заповедь не нарушается в корне и никакой грех не совершается до конца, если отсутствуют четыре фактора. Эти четыре фактора усугубляют также тяжесть негативной кармы. Чем больше факторов проявляется, тем тяжелее становится карма, приходя в наихудшее состояние при наличии всех четырех. Четыре фактора таковы:

Непонимание ошибочности действия. 
Отсутствие намерения воздерживаться от действия в будущем, или потворство постоянному желанию нарушать заповедь. 
Злорадство при совершении проступка, или получение удовольствия от нарушения обета. 
Отсутствие всякого раскаяния в проступке. 
Убийство, воровство, прелюбодеяние, ложь и тому подобное не являются совершенно негативными кармическими действиями, если вышеназванные факторы не включаются в них. Если бы что-то вас заставило нарушить любой из коренных обетов, кроме девятого и восемнадцатого, но вы бы искренне раскаялись и всеми силами отвратили четыре фактора, то ваше посвящение в бодхичитту не было бы сломано полностью.

Однажды приняв обеты бодхичитты, следует бдительно оберегать их чистоту. Если вы все же преступили свои обеты, надо раскаяться и как можно скорее практиковать очищение. С таким отношением ваше воспитание бодхичитты будет устойчиво прогрессировать."
http://www.buddhistpilgrim.info/post_1147862407.html

----------


## Грег

> В любом случае Бодхичитта - это не сам ум, по крайне мере концептуально.
> ...


Нет, не в любом.
Бодхичитты 2 - относительная и абсолютная, как уже было сказано.
Смотря о какой идёт речь в каждом конкретном случае, таков будет и смысл.

----------


## Грег

> Почему это не считаю? Я ж напесал ренее, что считаю Учителем Сангху, ну и, логически выводится, Будду.  Или это разные Сангхи - Сангха Гуру Ринпоче и Сангха Шакьямуни?


Учитель - это тот у кого вы непосредственно, физически получали учение.
Ни Будда Шакьямуни, ни Гуру Римпоче, в данный момент времени, не присутствуют физически в форме Нирманакаи рядом с нами в нашем современном мире, поэтому мы не можем получить учение непосредственно от них.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В любом случае Бодхичитта - это не сам ум, по крайне мере концептуально.
> А состояние ума может быть не только в конкретный момент, но и на протяжении какого то времени. Мне кажеться мы не по делу спорим.


Вы определяйте, о какой Бодхичитте говорите.

----------


## Dondhup

> Нет, не в любом.
> Бодхичитты 2 - относительная и абсолютная, как уже было сказано.
> Смотря о какой идёт речь в какждом конкретном случае, таков будет и смысл.


Абсолютной Бодхичиттой в полной мере обладает только Будда,
а Будда не имеет самосущности и его ум не имеет самосущности.
Непосредственное восприятие реальности на уровне абсолютной и относительной истин - это способность ума, а не сам ум.
Можно сказать так, Будда обладает способностью одновременного непосредственного восприятия относительной и абсолютной истин.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы определяйте, о какой Бодхичитте говорите.


Понятно, что состояние Будды или уровень Святого потерять нельзя, поэтому естественно об относительной.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Абсолютной Бодхичиттой в полной мере обладает только Будда,


Хм, о чем и было сказано выше: Бодхисаттва пребывает в абсолютной Бодхичитте время от времени. 



> а Будда не имеет самосущности и его ум не имеет самосущности.


Не открою тайны, но *никто* не имеет самосущности и *ничей* ум не имеет самосущности.




> Непосредственное восприятие реальности на уровне абсолютной и относительной истин - это способность ума, а не сам ум.


А можно отделить ум от процесса восприятия?

----------


## Грег

> Абсолютной Бодхичиттой в полной мере обладает только Будда,
> а Будда не имеет самосущности и его ум не имеет самосущности.
> Непосредственное восприятие реальности на уровне абсолютной и относительной истин - это способность ума, а не сам ум.
> Можно сказать так, Будда обладает способностью одновременного непосредственного восприятия относительной и абсолютной истин.


И? Что это значит?
В Дзогчен и Махамудре, да и наверное, в других высших тантрах, оперируют понятиями абсолютной бодхичитты. Относительная в них только упоминается.

----------


## Dondhup

"Хм, о чем и было сказано выше: Бодхисаттва пребывает в абсолютной 
Бодхичитте время от времени. "

Бодхисаттва во время сосредоточения может воспринимать пустоту собственно самосущности но не пустоту всех вещей и явления, ее только Будда может воспринимать.  


"Не открою тайны, но *никто* не имеет самосущности и *ничей* ум не имеет самосущности."

Хорошо что в этом вопросе наши взляды полностью совпадают.

"А можно отделить ум от процесса восприятия?"
На концептуальном уровне да, иначе нам вообще не о чем было бы говорить,

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Хм, о чем и было сказано выше: Бодхисаттва пребывает в абсолютной 
> Бодхичитте время от времени. "
> 
> Бодхисаттва во время сосредоточения может воспринимать пустоту собственно самосущности но не пустоту всех вещей и явления, ее только Будда может воспринимать.


Т.е. Бодхичитта Бодхисаттвы не совсем Бодхи?




> "А можно отделить ум от процесса восприятия?"
> На концептуальном уровне да, иначе нам вообще не о чем было бы говорить


Т.е. есть процесс восприятия, и есть ум, отдельный от процесса восприятия?

----------


## ullu

> А вы судя по всему вышли как и прочие товарищи - практики бонпо?
> То есть вы считаете, что прибежище, которое приниматься в бонпо так же ведет к состоянию Будды как и Прибежище Трех Драгоценностей.


Прибежище вообще не ведет к состоянию Будды. 
К состоянию будды ведет благородный восьмеричный путь, а там нет пункта - Правильное Прибежище.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Т.е. Бодхичитта Бодхисаттвы не совсем Бодхи?


Наверное бодхичиттой в гелуг считают какую-то нарочитую рефлексию, которой надо намеренно заниматься  :Smilie: 





> Т.е. есть процесс восприятия, и есть ум, отдельный от процесса восприятия?


Судя по Дондупу, если вы хотите об этом поговорить, то да  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

"Т.е. Бодхичитта Бодхисаттвы не совсем Бодхи?"
Я не совсем понял что вы хотите сказать, но ведь Бодхисттва еще не Будда.
По крайней мере если горить о сутре.

"Т.е. есть процесс восприятия, и есть ум, отдельный от процесса восприятия"
Почему отдельный, связанный.

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Т.е. Бодхичитта Бодхисаттвы не совсем Бодхи?"
> Я не совсем понял что вы хотите сказать, но ведь Бодхисттва еще не Будда.
> По крайней мере если горить о сутре.


Еще не... потому что еще не может пребывать в этом постоянно.




> "Т.е. есть процесс восприятия, и есть ум, отдельный от процесса восприятия"
> Почему отдельный, связанный


Каким образом?

----------


## Dondhup

> Прибежище вообще не ведет к состоянию Будды. 
> К состоянию будды ведет благородный восьмеричный путь, а там нет пункта - Правильное Прибежище.


Посмотрите цитату из Ламрима, выше по тексту.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Всё же пытаясь осмыслить пост Сэма относительно движущей закулисной силы мракобесия, могу предложить вот такой вариант ответа http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...2&postcount=18. Всё может быть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ни-ла

Товарищ Фритц рекомендует наркоту и делать подношение Путину и Фраткову!!! :Big Grin:  
Если будете долго спорить также начнете мыслить :Wink:  !
А если честно, имхо, все здесь говорят на разных языках об одном и том же. Никто не сказал, что бон - это плохо, или тхеравада  вообще не в теме. Просто у всех разное понимание терминов. Кроме того, и Учителя у вас у всех разные. А спорить то что ?
ВАВИЛОН какой-то получается !!!!!!!

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Осмелюсь выдвинуть мнение, что в уме рядового буддиста никакого вавилона нет и быть не может. Коль скоро мы тут, на форуме тибетского буддизма, то есть явные предписания даже насчет других религий, не говоря уже о разделении на колесницы.

Тут мы имеем дело, скорее, не со спором, в котором адепты истины хотя ее установить, а именно с доводами провокационного характера. Т.е. разговор действительно ни о чем именно потому, что у некоторых ярых вопрошающих явно нет ни желания прийти к согласию и/или понять что -либо, ни даже вообще такой цели. Здесь дело в чем-то другом.

----------


## Ни-ла

я то имела в виду сравнение с людьми, которые строили вавилонскую башню, и разговаривали на разных языках. А не вавилон в уме... 
а насчет того, кто что говорит - это уровень каждого...

----------


## Tsewang Donden

иногда лучше жевать, чем говорить (с)
:-)

----------


## ullu

> Посмотрите цитату из Ламрима, выше по тексту.


Пока не нашла.

----------


## ullu

> Тхеравадинцы и дзэн-буддисты ничего о Чод не знают. Да, она придуманная, в хорошем смысле слова.


Ик.
Ну вы зажигаете....

----------


## ullu

> А кто говорил, что Бон - буддийское учение?


Далай Лама

----------


## Orient

О чем спор вообще... :Big Grin:  

"О сыны благородных семейств! Проявления будд бесчисленны.
Они служат существам во всех формах, цветах и именах,
в соответствии с тем, что благоприятствует их развитию."
(С)Аватамскара-сутра.

----------


## Грег

> Далай Лама


Я имел в виду в этой теме.

А Далай Лама, насколько я понимаю, называл Бон пятой религиозной школой в Тибете.
Буддизм, всё'ж-таки, - это учение, данное Буддой Шакьямуни, а Бон - идёт от Тонпа Шенраба.
Могут оспорить название Бона буддийским учением - это уже было на БФ, буддийским-то Далай Лама его не называл, кажись.

----------


## ullu

> Я имел в виду в этой теме.


угу, для начала никто в этой теме не определил что считать буддийским учением.
Правильное воззрение или историческую линию преемственности? 



> А Далай Лама, насколько я понимаю, называл Бон пятой религиозной школой в Тибете.
> Буддизм, всё'ж-таки, - это учение, данное Буддой Шакьямуни, а Бон - идёт от Тонпа Шенраба.
> Могут оспорить название Бона буддийским учением - это уже было на БФ, буддийским-то Далай Лама его не называл, кажись.


Ну я вот тут прочитала.
Мне собственно все равно, поэтому я особенно этот вопрос не изучала. 

"Бон как Пятая Тибетская Традиция. 
Большинство людей говорят, что в Тибете существуют четыре традиции: Ньингма, Кагью, Сакья и Гелуг, где Гелуг это реформированная традиция Кадам. На внесектарной конференции тулку(Лам-перерожденцев) и настоятелей монастырей, которая была созвана Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой в Сарнатхе, Индия в декабре 1988 года, Его Святейшество подчеркивал важность присоединения до-Буддийской Тибетской традиции Бон к четырем вышеназванным. Он объяснял, что это не так уж и важно - принимаем ли мы Бон как Буддийскую школу или не принимаем за таковую. Та форма Бон, которая развивалась с 11 века нашей эры по сей день имеет достаточно много общего с четырьмя Буддийскими традициями, чтобы мы могли говорить о пяти Тибетских традициях как об одном целом. "

" Как всегда подчеркивает Его Святейшество Далай Лама, эти разные традиции разделяют одну и ту же наивысшую цель: они все учат методам достижения Пробуждения, чтобы приносить как можно больше пользы другим. Каждая традиция в равной степени эффективно помогает практикующим в достижении этой цели, и, в соответствии с этим, школы гармонично совмещаются, даже если и не простым способом."

http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly..._buddhism.html
ВВОДНОЕ СРАВНИТЕЛЬНОЕ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЕ ПЯТИ ТИБЕТСКИХ ТРАДИЦИЙ - БУДДИЗМА И БОН.
Перевод статьи Александра Берзина
Перевод: А. Зубов (с).

----------


## ullu

> Смысл ритуала Чод - даяние.


Ииик...

офигительный тред )))

зы. хотя надо сказать я лично была абсолютно такого же мнения о чод когда первый раз прочитала Отсекая надежду и страх ))) про духов там и про в туалет сходить и про лажу полную и все дела...хыхы))

----------


## Ased

> В любом случае Бодхичитта - это не сам ум, по крайне мере концептуально.
> А состояние ума может быть не только в конкретный момент, но и на протяжении какого то времени. Мне кажеться мы не по делу спорим. 
> 
> Вопрос в то, что если совершить коренное падение то Бодхисаттва будет потеряна т.е буддист перестает быть Бодхисаттвой.
> 
> "Если вы нарушаете девятый или восемнадцатый обет, то полностью ломаете свое посвящение в бодхичитту, и уже не важно, имеет ли место какое-либо из нижеперечисленных четырех условий.
> 
> Однако нарушение любого из остальных шестнадцати коренных обетов становится окончательным провалом обетов бодхисаттвы только тогда, когда ему сопутствуют четыре фактора. Эти четыре условия не являются особенностью обетов бодхичитты. Никакая заповедь не нарушается в корне и никакой грех не совершается до конца, если отсутствуют четыре фактора. Эти четыре фактора усугубляют также тяжесть негативной кармы. Чем больше факторов проявляется, тем тяжелее становится карма, приходя в наихудшее состояние при наличии всех четырех. Четыре фактора таковы:
> 
> ...


Вот очень интресный момент. Насколько я понял тут речь идет о восьмиричном благородном пути и об одной из его стадий называемой "правильное усилие". Я полность согласен в этом моменте и чуствую, что раскаяние и признание своих ошибок и борьба с проявлениями невежества очень важна и нужна. Но далее следует "правельное направление мысли", которое предполагает в основном индивидуальное усилие буддийского практика, а не беспрекословное подчинение учителю и тому, что он скажет. Такой вопрос, разве восьмиричный благородный путь и вера в четыре благородные истины не является основной Буддиской практикой, разве их практика не ведет человека к остальным буддиским практикам, которые помогают человеку обрести бодхичиту и достигнуть просветления? Разве тот, кто практикует этот путь, не может называть себя буддистом, даже без принятия прибежищя? Это важный вопрос, потому что немало людей в Питере и в Киеве не принимали прибежища, но практикуют восьмиричный благородный путь и считают себя буддистами, не буду называть имена это не имеет значения. Я понимаю вопрос неочень высоко интеллектуальный, но все же интересно в деталях разобраться.

----------


## ullu

> Разве тот, кто практикует этот путь, не может называть себя буддистом, даже без принятия прибежищя?


Вообще не совсем понятно как это физически возможно осуществить?
Поскольку принять Прибежище  означает врубится в то, что надо правильно следовать пути, пользоваться безошибочными искусными методами, а не чем понравилось или не тем что красиво ,заманчиво, едино и т.д. опираться на руководство Учителя,  обладающего полной и устойчивой реализацией того, чему он учит, а не на свой внутренний глас, и опираясь на правильное воззрение постоянно осознавать, что восемь мирских дхарм не приводят к освобождению и стало быть в них не искать Прибежища.
Непонятно каким образом можно следовать этому пути и не следовать этому?
Все равно что выпить воду а её мокрость оставить в чашке.

----------


## ullu

Зы. Дело не в ненужности Прибежища. Дело в том, что методы и буддизма и бон позволяют узнать свою природу .
если кто-то практикует то, что позволяет узнать свою природу и больше ни на какое другое освобождение не надеется , то он автоматически принимает Прибежище. То есть собственно не надеятся ни на какое другое освобождение и есть Прибежище. Только вот беда в том, что слишком это знание не такое.....поэтому практиковать не в традиции - себе дороже, все равно не узнаешь без спец методов и силы линии передачи.

----------


## Калдэн

> Дело в том, что методы и буддизма и бон позволяют узнать свою природу .


Если бонпо считает своего учителя Буддой , то этот бонпо - буддист .  :Smilie: 

Принимаю прибежище в Гуру !

----------


## Dondhup

> Прибежище вообще не ведет к состоянию Будды. 
> К состоянию будды ведет благородный восьмеричный путь, а там нет пункта - Правильное Прибежище.


Если не считать Будду - Просветленным существо, Дхарму - путем, который ведет к Просветлению, а Сангху - как помошником на этом пути, то о каком восьмиричном пути вообще будет идти речь?
Вы даже не узнаете о нем.

Я понимаю, что ваш тезис и благодарность других дзогченовцев вызвана убеждением в том, что путь бонпо то же ведет к Просветлению.

Или может Вы считаете, что есть еще и 3-й и 4-й и т.п. пути к Просветлению?

----------


## Dondhup

> Вообще не совсем понятно как это физически возможно осуществить?
> Поскольку принять Прибежище  означает врубится в то, что надо правильно следовать пути, пользоваться безошибочными искусными методами, а не чем понравилось или не тем что красиво ,заманчиво, едино и т.д. опираться на руководство Учителя,  обладающего полной и устойчивой реализацией того, чему он учит, а не на свой внутренний глас, и опираясь на правильное воззрение постоянно осознавать, что восемь мирских дхарм не приводят к освобождению и стало быть в них не искать Прибежища.
> Непонятно каким образом можно следовать этому пути и не следовать этому?
> Все равно что выпить воду а её мокрость оставить в чашке.


Ну вот, а что со мной тогда спорили?

----------


## Dondhup

> И? Что это значит?
> В Дзогчен и Махамудре, да и наверное, в других высших тантрах, оперируют понятиями абсолютной бодхичитты. Относительная в них только упоминается.


Так это для людей высших способностей, судя по форму здесь их большинство, а для тупых типа меня хотя бы в этой жизни относительную Бодхичитту породить.

----------


## куру хунг

> Или может Вы считаете, что есть еще и 3-й и 4-й и т.п. пути к Просветлению?


 Гы..., вообще то хрестоматийно считается, что в контексте Буддадхармы их 84 тысячи :Wink:  , и всегда велико искушение выбрать один который ближе себе и остальных всех пытаться загонять на этот путь. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

В тантре и дзогчен речь всегда идет о трех Прибежищах (учения сутры мы тут не рассматриваем особо, поскольку спорщики претендуют на знание высших учений). Так вот, есть внешнее, внутренне и тайное Прибежище.

Это очень хорошо отрезвляет тех, кто мыслит, что принимает прибежище в некоем вншнем ему Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, а уж они его пасут потом и спасають всячески. Это воззрение грубого ума, не имеющего понятия об устройстве ума и различных путей к освобождению и просветлению. 

Внутренне Прибежище, если мне не ищзменяет память, принимается в божествах мандала тела, символизирующих каналы, праны и бинду.

А тайное Прибежище принимается в природе собственного ума (понятие "тайный Учитель" отсюда), где вообще не идет речи о каких-то разделениях типа "вот передо мною Будда и обещаю Ему, что, честное пионерское, буду трудитца над просветлением себя и всех". Нет этого на этом уровне. 

Если достаточно тупы, то вы следуете внешнему способу, это религия ритуала. Ну, понятно, что при этом вы ус....етесь доказываете, что "Есть Будда на небе, а вы, собаки, от него отказываетесь". 

Более умные люди говорят, что принимают Прибежище, по сути, в собственных благих причинах и тенденциях (есть такое наставление покойного геше Джамьяна Кхьенце). 

Ну, а дальше сплошная йога, спорщикам  это не надо, потому что они все равно не врубаются, а споры йоге не нужны. Не мешают и не помогают, просто бесполезны. 

Все. ПыСы: просьба к ограниченным людям не транслировать всуе всякую хрень про учения, в которых они не смыслят.

----------


## куру хунг

> Так это для людей высших способностей, судя по форму здесь их большинство, а для тупых типа меня хотя бы в этой жизни относительную Бодхичитту породить.


 Дондуп, но судя по вашим постам, мне, как то же весьма тупому индивидууму, кажеться что вы ни сколько порождаете относительную боддхичиту, сколько пытаетесь обличать в ереси и отходе от *единственно правильному пути* :Big Grin: , как вы выразились- *людей высших способностей, судя по форму здесь их большинство  
* 
 Мне кажеться постоянное обличение отступников от Дхармы нисколько не способствует  порождению относительной боддичиты, а только развивает клеши зависти и гнева, разве не так?
 Так вот ежели вы действительно заинтересованы в развитии боддичиты, не разумнее ли прекратить поток обличений "буддистких ересей", а то фуфел какой-то получается, извиняюсь за выражение.
 А заодно и подучить мат часть.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот очень интресный момент. Насколько я понял тут речь идет о восьмиричном благородном пути и об одной из его стадий называемой "правильное усилие". Я полность согласен в этом моменте и чуствую, что раскаяние и признание своих ошибок и борьба с проявлениями невежества очень важна и нужна. Но далее следует "правельное направление мысли", которое предполагает в основном индивидуальное усилие буддийского практика, а не беспрекословное подчинение учителю и тому, что он скажет. Такой вопрос, разве восьмиричный благородный путь и вера в четыре благородные истины не является основной Буддиской практикой, разве их практика не ведет человека к остальным буддиским практикам, которые помогают человеку обрести бодхичиту и достигнуть просветления? Разве тот, кто практикует этот путь, не может называть себя буддистом, даже без принятия прибежищя? Это важный вопрос, потому что немало людей в Питере и в Киеве не принимали прибежища, но практикуют восьмиричный благородный путь и считают себя буддистами, не буду называть имена это не имеет значения. Я понимаю вопрос неочень высоко интеллектуальный, но все же интересно в деталях разобраться.


"Хотя существует много способов разделения на буддистов и иноверцев,
Шантипа и Чжово провозгласили, что [буддистов] отличает Обращение к
Прибежищу. Поэтому, обретя Прибежище, следует беречь его.

Итак, когда впервые становишься буддистом, необходимо от всего сердца
признать Три Драгоценности за Учителя и т.д. Без этого буддистом не
становишься, какие бы добродетели ни совершал."

Ламрим, 1 том

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Постоянное обличение приводит к образованию привычки обличать, где надо и не надо. Надо создать для обличителей специальную чистую землю, чтоб им там обличалось наиболее благостно. Интересно, когда такая земля опустеет, если ее создать?

Ритуал Прибежища не гарантирует, что вы непременно будете практиковать, зато отсутствие истинной практики Дхармы автоматически означает, что нет у вас никакого Прибежища. Меня этому учили живые Учителя, а не книги, пустьдаже и такие, как Ламрим Цонкапы. Для меня Учитель важнее, чем Цонкапа и все остальные Будды.

"Буддист" - это просто самоназвание. Будда Шакьямуни не был буддистом.

----------


## Dondhup

> Гы..., вообще то хрестоматийно считается, что в контексте Буддадхармы их 84 тысячи , и всегда велико искушение выбрать один который ближе себе и остальных всех пытаться загонять на этот путь.


Вы ж меня прекрасно поняли, я говорю про учения, не относящиеся к Слову Будды.

----------


## Dondhup

> В тантре и дзогчен речь всегда идет о трех Прибежищах (учения сутры мы тут не рассматриваем особо, поскольку спорщики претендуют на знание высших учений). Так вот, есть внешнее, внутренне и тайное Прибежище.
> 
> Это очень хорошо отрезвляет тех, кто мыслит, что принимает прибежище в некоем вншнем ему Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, а уж они его пасут потом и спасають всячески. Это воззрение грубого ума, не имеющего понятия об устройстве ума и различных путей к освобождению и просветлению. 
> 
> Внутренне Прибежище, если мне не ищзменяет память, принимается в божествах мандала тела, символизирующих каналы, праны и бинду.
> 
> А тайное Прибежище принимается в природе собственного ума (понятие "тайный Учитель" отсюда), где вообще не идет речи о каких-то разделениях типа "вот передо мною Будда и обещаю Ему, что, честное пионерское, буду трудитца над просветлением себя и всех". Нет этого на этом уровне. 
> 
> Если достаточно тупы, то вы следуете внешнему способу, это религия ритуала. Ну, понятно, что при этом вы ус....етесь доказываете, что "Есть Будда на небе, а вы, собаки, от него отказываетесь". 
> ...



А как вы думаете, если внешнее Прибежище принято не в Трех Драгоценностях, будет ли правильное понимание принято внутреннего и тайного Прибежища?

----------


## Dondhup

"Постоянное обличение приводит к образованию привычки обличать, где надо и не надо. Надо создать для обличителей специальную чистую землю, чтоб им там обличалось наиболее благостно. Интересно, когда такая земля опустеет, если ее создать?"

Это вы про кого ?  :Smilie: 

"Ритуал Прибежища не гарантирует, что вы непременно будете практиковать, зато отсутствие истинной практики Дхармы автоматически означает, что нет у вас никакого Прибежища. Меня этому учили живые Учителя, а не книги, пусть даже и такие, как Ламрим Цонкапы. Для меня Учитель важнее, чем Цонкапа и все остальные Будды."

Я разве утверждал, что принятие Прибежище есть только соблюдения ритуала? Вы сами выдвигаете тезис и сами его опровергаете, т.е спорите сами с собой.

Несомненно, если просто пройти ритуал любой от Прибежища до любого тантрийского Посвящения чисто формально, то будет только благословение.
Так же как наставления по Дхарме необходимо слушать, памятовать, анализировать , воплощать в свою жизнь и медитировать, а не книжки только читать, иначе толку не будет. Кто б спорил.

"Буддист" - это просто самоназвание. Будда Шакьямуни не был буддистом.

В Основах буддийской тантры Кедруб Чже на основании более ранних текстов изложены воззрения Шравака и Пратьека Будд, Махаяны и Ваджраяны на то, как Будда Шакьямуни достиг пробуждения. Везде присутствует благословение будд прошлого. Т.е Будда Шакьямуни не сам по себеб достиг Состояния Будды, f а получив дхарму от Будд прошлого, он несомменно принимал Будду, Дхарму и Сангху как высшее Прибежище,  поэтому его то же можно назвать буддистом  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А я не думаю, я просто следую наставлениям своих Учителей, которые действительны свободны и просветлены и являются для настоящим примером, как Дхарма освобождает, а не связывает, подобно религиям веры. Ввы лучше мне ответьте на мой пост про то, что в бон до сих реализуют радужное тело Ати-йоги. И что мне после схоластические умозрения "а так ли это, а не теряем ли мы Прибежище?". Если вы не уверены, то, ИМХО, вы его уже на это время потеряли.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Я разве утверждал, что принятие Прибежище есть только соблюдения ритуала? Вы сами выдвигаете тезис и сами его опровергаете, т.е спорите сами с собой.


Не с самим собой. Просто я мягко вам указываю на внешнее пониманеи вами Прибежища. Кстати, Ламрим Цонкапы - это Учение сутры, можете сильно не паритца с цитатами оттуда. Я веду речь постоянно с точки зрения других Учений. Разница меж ними есть, обсуждать ее не буду (говорю заранее, шоб не терять на это времени), надо вам самим трудитца в познании.

----------


## Dondhup

> А я не думаю, я просто следую наставлениям своих Учителей, которые действительны свободны и просветлены и являются для настоящим примером, как Дхарма освобождает, а не связывает, подобно религиям веры. Ввы лучше мне ответьте на мой пост про то, что в бон до сих реализуют радужное тело Ати-йоги. И что мне после схоластические умозрения "а так ли это, а не теряем ли мы Прибежище?". Если вы не уверены, то, ИМХО, вы его уже на это время потеряли.


Я сам не видел  как "в бон до сих реализуют радужное тело Ати-йоги.", поэтому пока не готов. Спрошу у тех кто больше знает.

----------


## Dondhup

> Не с самим собой. Просто я мягко вам указываю на внешнее пониманеи вами Прибежища. Кстати, Ламрим Цонкапы - это Учение сутры, можете сильно не паритца с цитатами оттуда. Я веду речь постоянно с точки зрения других Учений. Разница меж ними есть, обсуждать ее не буду (говорю заранее, шоб не терять на это времени), надо вам самим трудитца в познании.


Да я прекрасно вижу, что мне вся местная дзогченовкая братия указывает  :Smilie: 
Причем в весьма своеобразной форме.

А цитаты из Ламрима вам может и не к чему, а кому то, кто читает этот форум возможно помогут, тем более что в Ламриме ошибок нет.
Мы ж не одни здесь и я не только вам отвечаю,, вот Ased спрашивает , можно ли без Прибежища практиковать.
Я то вас когдла вы горите о внутреннем и тайном Прибежище понимаю, а некторые товарищи могу подумать, что ни Учитель, ни нужен ни тем более Три Драгоценности, а только свой свой внутренний учитель и все. При этом как вы понимаете свой ум, они ограничат своими представлениями о реальнсти.
И начнут еще с каналами и чакрами работать в том виде как они это понимают.
Я с таким сталкивался. Очень печальные последствия такая практика имеет.

----------


## куру хунг

> В Основах буддийской тантры Кедруб Чже на основании более ранних текстов изложены воззрения Шравака и Пратьека Будд, Махаяны и Ваджраяны на то, как Будда Шакьямуни достиг пробуждения. Везде присутствует благословение будд прошлого. Т.е Будда Шакьямуни не сам по себеб достиг Состояния Будды, f а получив дхарму от Будд прошлого, он несомменно принимал Будду, Дхарму и Сангху как высшее Прибежище,  поэтому его то же можно назвать буддистом


 Вообще-то я думаю тут путаница создаёться, потому что мы пытаемся осмыслить, скажем так некие события на уровне Самбхогакаи и Дхармакаи, языком нашего не самого совершенного из миров Нирманакаи.

 Что там происходитьв принципе невозможно описать  нашим языком, вот и появляються эфвемизмы типа:




> Везде присутствует благословение будд прошлого





> Будда Шакьямуни не сам по себе достиг Состояния Будды, f а получив дхарму от Будд прошлого





> он несоменно принимал Будду, Дхарму и Сангху как высшее Прибежище


 и т. д.

 На самом деле х.з. как оно там происходит, но рисовать картинки типа вот Шакьямуни на уровне Самбхогакаи слушает Кашьяпу, а затем Нгодзога Гьялпо по меньшей мере несерьёзно.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вообще-то я думаю тут путаница создаёться, потому что мы пытаемся осмыслить, скажем так некие события на уровне Самбхогакаи и Дхармакаи, языком нашего не самого совершенного из миров Нирманакаи.
> 
>  Что там происходитьв принципе невозможно описать  нашим языком, вот и появляються эфвемизмы типа:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  и т. д.
> ...


Я б цитату привел, но у меня электронного варианта этой книги в сожалению нет, а перепечатывать долго. Я своими словами написал, возможно не совсем понятно. Под фразой "Везде получал благословения Будд прошлого" имеется в виду что во всех 3-х воззрениях.

----------


## куру хунг

> тем более что в Ламриме ошибок нет.


 А откуда вы это узнали? :Wink:  
неужто есть пророчества Шакьямуни, о том что в будущем появится некто абсолютно всеведущий, ну пусть это будет лама Дзонкапа, и напишет некий безошибочный текст, и который по содержанию будет всеобемлющ.
 Ничего такого не знаю.
 Так впрочем можно легко и дойти до -*собрать все книги бы да сжечь*(окромя Ламрима). :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

> А откуда вы это узнали? 
> неужто есть пророчества Шакьямуни, о том что в будущем появится некто абсолютно всеведущий, ну пусть это будет лама Дзонкапа, и напишет некий безошибочный текст, и который по содержанию будет всеобемлющ.
>  Ничего такого не знаю.
>  Так впрочем можно легко и дойти до -*собрать все книги бы да сжечь*(окромя Ламрима).


Да Лама Цонкапа приподнес Будде Шакьмуни хрустальные четки и будда предсказал его рождение в Тибете и очищение им Учения.

"Тогда придет тот шрамана, о котором
вопрошаешь ты, о девушка,
он будущий Седьмой Всемирный Учитель из
тысячи Будд благой эпохи,
он же - высокий Бодхисаттва, обладатель высшего разума.
Силой благого намерения, рожденного из глубин его сердца,
он проявится в стране Тибет в это время скверн,
будет действовать как добродетельный, имя его будет
включать слово Дагпа (Дже Цонкапа Лубсан Дагпа).
Он издаст львиный рык учений, цитируя Слово Будды,
затмит своей мощью тьму нарушения обетов,
вернет неправильные практики в истинное русло."

Мачиг Лабдон "ОТСЕКАЯ НАДЕЖДУ И СТРАХ"
Он так же предсказала приход других больших Учителей - Марпы, Милы, Гамбопы, Кармап и Сакья Пандит.
Что касается сжигание книг Святого Учения Будды, то это фашизм какой то, 
и в корне противоречит буке и духу Ламрима!

----------


## куру хунг

> он будущий Седьмой Всемирный Учитель из
> тысячи Будд благой эпохи,


 Ой, а он не один претендент на роль седьмого будды, как минимум Кармапа по мнению кагьюпинцев то же будущий седьмой будда, но кажись у других тибетских традиций есть ещё претенденты. :Big Grin:  
 А если серьёзно все тибетские "пророчества" относительно будущих будд давно всерьёз не воспринимаю, по большей части это "местечковая мифология".
 Всерьёз можно принять только пророчества Шакьямуни о Майтреи. ИМХО конечно.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Т.е Будда Шакьямуни не сам по себеб достиг Состояния Будды, f а получив дхарму от Будд прошлого, он несомменно принимал Будду, Дхарму и Сангху как высшее Прибежище, поэтому его то же можно назвать буддистом


Этот вывод исключительно на вашей совести. То есть плод вашего размышления, не более того.




> Я сам не видел как "в бон до сих реализуют радужное тело Ати-йоги.", поэтому пока не готов. Спрошу у тех кто больше знает.


А чё тогда спорим, если не знаем, а? Ламрим так велел? 




> А цитаты из Ламрима вам может и не к чему, а кому то, кто читает этот форум возможно помогут, тем более что в Ламриме ошибок нет.


В Ламриме-то нет, а вот в цитировании его не к месту есть, и еще какая.




> Я то вас когдла вы горите о внутреннем и тайном Прибежище понимаю, а некторые товарищи могу подумать, что ни Учитель, ни нужен ни тем более Три Драгоценности, а только свой свой внутренний учитель и все. При этом как вы понимаете свой ум, они ограничат своими представлениями о реальнсти.
> И начнут еще с каналами и чакрами работать в том виде как они это понимают.


Форум - не богадельня для больных и сумасшедших. Сделайте для что-нибудь отдельное. Или не ьеритесь спорить на темы, в которых не рубите. Чтобы не привлекать внимания...




> Я б цитату привел, но у меня электронного варианта этой книги в сожалению нет, а перепечатывать долго. Я своими словами написал


У меня есть эта книга, там вашей мысли нет, увы. Никто и никогда не говорил о принятии Прибежища Буддой. Он просто выражал почтен7ие Буддам прошлого, но прежде всего и всегда - Дхарме.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Разве тот, кто практикует этот путь, не может называть себя буддистом, даже без принятия прибежищя?


Дайте два! Говорить такое - это значит абсолютно не понимать, что такое Прибежище и его Принятие.

В Прибежище входит второй Драгоценностью Дхарма. Как можно практиковать Путь, не принимая Дхармы?! Все проблемы - от безграмотности. Бытовуха какая то...




> Если бонпо считает своего учителя Буддой , то этот бонпо - буддист .


А если я кошку считаю Буддой, то наше общество заводчиков-кошколюбов - буддийская община?




> В Дзогчен и Махамудре, да и наверное, в других высших тантрах, оперируют понятиями абсолютной бодхичитты. Относительная в них только упоминается.


Не знаю за Дзогчен, но в традиции Махамудры без относительной Бодхичитты абсолютная бывает зело редко и только у исключительных личностей (у которых с оной обычно все в порядке в результате практики в прошлых жизнях)...

Забавно, кста, выдергивать элемент из целостного процесса.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я понимаю вашу позицию и позицию тек, кто выступает в этой дисскусси вместе с  вами, но я не уверен что бон по при внешей похожести - это именно буддийской Учение в широком смысле.


Я не очень понимаю почему вы подчеркиваете именно внешнюю похожесть, Дондуп, видимо вы здорово разобрались во внутреннем содержании Бон. Лично я оцениваю те или иные учения по 4м печатям.
Как пишет геше Джампа Тинлей:
"Как можно отличить буддийского философа от того, кто не является буддийским философом? Разница заключается в следующем:
человек, признающий Четыре Печати, является буддийским философом, а
человек, не признающий Четыре Печати, не является буддийским философом."
Как мы видим геше здесь ничего не говорит о том, что буддийский философ должен считать буддой только будду Шакьямуни и никого другого. Геше говорит что учение является буддийским - т.е. ведущим к просветлению аналогичному будде Шакьямуни если оно соответствует неким критериям, 4 печатям. Все конечно их знают, но для порядка выпишу их:
1. Вся совокупность феноменов преходяща и кратковременна.
2. Все "загрязнения" имеют природу трех типов страдания.
3. Все явления самсары и нирваны пусты по своей природе и не имеют независимого существования.
4. Только нирвана является освобождением.

Вы, Дондуп, можете думать что хотите, но учения Бон вполне в согласии со всеми 4 тезисами. Как те структуры учения, которые были развиты после 11 века - монашеская система сутры и тантры, так и те, которые относятся к устной передаче и терма.
Кого можно считать буддой? Того, кто имеет полную реализацию истинной природы явлений(нп в соответствии с 4 печатями) и из сострадания и в соответствии с условиями дает существам относительные и абсолютные учения об освобождении от страданий. Тонпа Шенраб вполне соответствует этим критериям. Так что кроме нашей собственной ограниченности ничего не мешает считать его буддой, а учение Бон ведущим к полному и окончательному освобождению. Является ли Бон дхармой, в смысле освобождающим от страданий учением? Судя по критериям - да. А исторический анализ, увы, не может считаться достоверным критерием при оценке, даже вполне буддийских учений.

Сострадательная и просветленная активность будд вообще не имеет ограничений, в отличии от нас. Буддийских учителей даже в традиции берущей начало от будды Шакьямуни сейчас нам доступно достаточно много, но мы не можем следовать им всем одновременно. Мы выбираем по возможности кого-то одного и следуем методам, которые он передаёт. Это наши кармические условия. Но почитаем мы всех учителей дхармы, всех будд и бодхисаттв. Мы совершенно не обязаны изучать и применять методы Бон, если это не соответствует нашим кармическим условиям, так же как множество буддийских учений и методов с которыми у нас в данный момент нет связи. Нас никто не заставляет поминать будду Тонпа Шенраба в наших почитаниях. Но и вести антипропаганду учений в которых ещё не разбираешься, это никак не связано с почитанием будда-дхармы.




> Вы думаете по другому , а меня считаете подобным младенцу,  или кем то подстрекаемым, недоросшим, невежественным  и т.п. и т.д.


Невежественным в этих вопросах вы обозначили себя сами, я бы прежде чем сделать такой вывод задал бы вам вопросы о бонском учении, чтобы выяснить на чем основываются ваши выводы. Поскольку вы сами говорите, что не готовы анализировать бонское учение, я понимаю, что вы пользуетесь чьим то чужим мнением.
Если единственным доказательством для вас является неупоминание буддой Шакьямуни имени Тонпа Шенраба - то я по нему уже высказался. А если иметь в виду, что как названные б.Шакьямуни имена будд не были именами собственными, а "символическими", именованиями-почитаниями, и что Тонпа Шенраб это имя, под которым его знали при явлении на землю и сколько у него почитательных имен ещё могло быть, то критерий соответствия имён становится вообще недостоверным. Тогда нужно знать все возможные имена всех будд, и все имена Тонпа Шенраба. Я достоверных источников таких сведений не знаю. Может у вас он есть?
Напомню, бонцы как раз вполне упоминают будду Шакьямуни и относятся к нему как положено, просто линию передачи методов используют иную. Методы, как я выше указал, соответствуют буддийским по критериям. Так что ваши мотивы и уверенность что нужно высказываться отрицательно по поводу того, в чем не разбираетесь мне всё так же непонятна.




> Сейчас такие вещи меня уже не задевают, как вы неверно заметили.


Меньшее что я хотел бы, это вас задеть. Это имхо не способствует нахождению взаимопоминания.




> Я духам гьялпо не поклоняюсь, и как Прибежище принимаю только своего коренного Ламу и Три Драгоценности.


Дело не в том, что делаете именно Вы. Это ваше личное решение.
Дело в том, что отношения с различного рода силами это не фирменный знак Бон, как вы пытались показать. С ними имеют дело все, кто посчитает нужным для каких то своих целей, в том числе и вполне себе буддийские ламы в самых разных школах. Это факт.




> В вопросе что такое Дхарма и что такое отказ от Дхармы, я стараюсь следовать тому, что говорил Лама Цонкапа и тому как мне разъясняли его слова мои Учителя.


При всем уважении, лама Цонкапа это не весь буддизм - раз.
Есть другие учителя, которые много чего говорят аутентичного, чего не говорил Цонкапа, а иногда весьма в разрез его мнения - два.
Далеко не все участники здесь следуют ламе Цонкапе - три.
Почему же вы считаете, что именно вы говорите за "буддизм" в целом?




> У вас другие Учителя и они вам по другому эти вопросы разъясняли, как я смог убедится почитав тексты дост.Намхай Норбу Ринпоче и дост Тензина Вангьяла.


Не только.
И дело даже не в этом. Как я уже напоминал, даже будда Шакьямуни предлагал следовать смыслу, а не человеку. Этому же учат авторитетные учителя. По крайней мере, пока не уверен, что способен разобраться в смысле, нет никаких причин публично высказывать свое мнение, особенно отрицательное. Например чтобы не подставлять своих же учителей.
Если вы, Дондуп, однажды почувствуете, что разбираетесь в смысле достаточно, чтобы провести сравнительный анализ и найти места например в бонском учении(или любом другом), которые по-вашему критически не соответсвуют буддийскому воззрению, то многие люди с интересом с вами это обсудят.

----------


## Калдэн

> А если я кошку считаю Буддой, то наше общество заводчиков-кошколюбов - буддийская община?


 Не ерничайте , здесь  это  было сказано в другом контексте : что Бон от Тонпа Шенраба Мивоче , также как и традиционный буддизм от Будды Шакьямуни , может вести к Просветлению ( состоянию будды).
 Ваш учитель - кошка ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ни-ла

*Сколько вы можете продолжать эту тему*? Много столетий идут подобные споры...Диспут ни к чему не приведет, кроме ссоры. 
Взгляните в суть и бона и буддизма - конечной целью обоих является Просветление...Ну и что, что методы разные...Цель-то одна.
ясно, что бон реформировался,  и вобрал в себя практики буддизма.ИМХО, для буддиста, Его Святейшество Далай Лама должен быть все-таки авторитетом, а он не даром признал бон пятой школой. Я думаю, что это пример Мудрости...
 О каком боне идет речь? О том, что существовал до прихода Гуру Ринпонче на Тибет? Или о современном боне, в котором с таким же состраданием относятся к живым существам? Спор ни о чем. А межшкольные разборки, сами знаете, не приносят пользы...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> *Сколько вы можете продолжать эту тему*?


Если это ко мне вопрос, то темы живут пока все не удовлетворятся по этому вопросу  :Smilie: 




> Много столетий идут подобные споры...Диспут ни к чему не приведет, кроме ссоры.


а это зависит от культуры участников, ссоры не обязательны

----------


## Ни-ла

Сэм! Сразу представила такую картину:



> Пост № 120003
>  Дондуп! может вы все-таки согласитесь, что бон - буддийское учение????.....

----------


## Калдэн

Тут в теме происходят дебаты - чей буддизм (как учение о Просветлении) истинеее .
 У меня вопрос ко всем :
 Поскольку в разных традициях так называемого буддизма  все учения ведут к изначальному Будде , Ади-Будде , олицетворяющему  единство всех учителей  и наше изначальное состояние , дхармакайю ,
 считаете ли вы что Ваджрадхара  и  Самантабхадра (Кунтусангпо), это что-то разное ?  :Wink:  

  Если вы так не считаете , то поздравляю - вы  косвенно  признаёте учение Бон буддийским учением , т.е буддизмом   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Люди не могут сказать, какой курс доллара будет через полгода, а вы хотите ответ про Ваджрадару и Самантабхадру...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Калдэн

> Люди не могут сказать, какой курс доллара будет через полгода, а вы хотите ответ про Ваджрадару и Самантабхадру...


 Ага , изначальный или вместерожденный доллар... :Big Grin:  
  Кто о чём ...

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Вот Вы, Калдэн, мне скажите а Самантабхадра (Кунтусангпо) и Самантабхадри (Кунтусангмо) -- это одно и то же или нет? 

Вы хотите поздравить с косвенным отношением бона к буддизму (кстати к какой из школ), а, кстати, какой курс доллара будет через 3 месяца ?  :Smilie: )

PS: Поймите правильно мою иронию.

----------


## PampKin Head

Изначальный, вместерожденный... слова то какие!

А вы, бандарлоги, понимаете о чем гутарит Каа?!

----------


## Калдэн

Не косвенное отношение к  буддизму или к какой-нибудь надуманной школе отдельно , а косвенное  чьё -то  признание .
Вопрос-то по сути был риторический , в этом и вся ирония .  :Smilie:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Ну Каа гутарит о курсе доллара? нет? А ЧЕГО??!! ЕВРО!?? =8-0

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Весь этот форум - сплошная ирония.

----------


## PampKin Head

Каа говорит слова, которые его самого завораживают, но к актуальности почти никакого отношения не имеют...

ДХ дельно говорит о магии слов. )))

----------


## Калдэн

> ДХ дельно говорит о магии слов. )))


ДХ в вашем Поле собрания  Прибежища ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> ДХ в вашем Поле собрания  Прибежища ?


Ой, простите... Простите, что таблицу умножения я выучил не у Трех Драгоценностей. ))) Каюсь, готов выучить "религиокорректную".

----------


## Legba

> А ЧЕГО??!! ЕВРО!?? =8-0


Что, опять ОНИ? ЗДЕСЬ?! :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что, опять ОНИ? ЗДЕСЬ?!


У ТрансАэро рейсы каждый день, а у  El Al - 2 раза в день...  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Ну вот, а что со мной тогда спорили?


ну потому что Прибежищем может обладать человек, который о Будде ничего и не слышал даже. В смысле не знает такого термина, не знает что существовал такой человек как Будда Шакьямуни, не знает что существуют линии передачи и так далее...
Просто такой человек мог познать свою природу спонтанно , ну например благодаря огромному количеству заслуг и мудрости в прошлых жизнях накопленных . И при этом слыхом не слыхивать о том, что существует буддизм в этом мире.
Но он отрекается от восьми мирских дхарм, и они не надеется ни на какое другое освобожение, его воззрение обладает 4мя печатями Будды, а его методы совершенны и поведение соотвествует...и так далее..
разьве такого не может быть теоретически? 
разьве невозможно получить передачу от Самантабхадры, например?

----------


## PampKin Head

> *ну например благодаря огромному количеству заслуг и мудрости в прошлых жизнях накопленных* . И при этом слыхом не слыхивать о том, что существует буддизм в этом мире.


Обычно такой человек начинает *спонтанно вспоминать свои прошлые жизни,*  если у него "огромное количество". А там и Будды, и Бодхисаттвы. Иначе откуда он узнал бы правильные способы накопления огромного количества?

Теоретически такое может быть лишь с Пратьекабуддами.

+ мне кажется, что Ганраб Дордже был в курсе и Будд, и их наименований... Он же Тантры получил "напрямую". А в Тантрах есть слова, а не только "от ума к уму", "света, звуки".

P.S. 


> разьве невозможно получить передачу от Самантабхадры, например?


 Можно, но зачем это Бодхисаттве 10 бхуми, который может такое? Если ты можешь "получать напрямую от Самантабхадры", то Учителя тебе просто не нужны.

----------


## ullu

> Обычно такой человек начинает *спонтанно вспоминать свои прошлые жизни,*  если у него "огромное количество". А там и Будды, и Бодхисаттвы. Иначе откуда он узнал бы правильные способы накопления огромного количества?
> 
> Теоретически такое может быть лишь с Пратьекабуддами.
> 
> + мне кажется, что Ганраб Дордже был в курсе и Будд, и их наименований... Он же Тантры получил "напрямую". А в Тантрах есть слова.


А может там небыло будди бодхисаттв? У Шакьямуни вон тигрицы были, да какие-то разбойники...

----------


## PampKin Head

> А может там небыло будди бодхисаттв? У Шакьямуни вон тигрицы были, да какие-то разбойники...


Тигрицы были, когда он *уже был* *Арья*-Бодхисаттвой.

А до это была тема с бросанием чего то в лужу перед Буддой Кашьяпой и порождение намерения спасти всех живых существ.

Пример последнего перерождения Шакьямуни показывает, что он таки *вспомнил все*. 

+ Интересный момент: *почему* все Будды благой кальпы пробуждались и будут пробуждаться *в одном и том же месте* ()?

----------


## Грег

> Так это для людей высших способностей, судя по форму здесь их большинство, а для тупых типа меня хотя бы в этой жизни относительную Бодхичитту породить.


Т.е. мы тут заведомо обсуждаем и говорим только об относительной Бодхичитте?

PS. Если учения даются, включая и те, которые для людей высших способностей (а они даются), значит есть те, кто их может получить и на форуме они вполне могут быть.

PPS. Кто-то c красным дипломом заканчивает институт, а кто-то с трудом осиливает ГПТУ...

PPPS. Да вроде как и тема-то о Дзогчене, а Dondhup призывает это не обсуждать, а сосредоточиться на относительном...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Люди не могут сказать, какой курс доллара будет через полгода, а вы хотите ответ про Ваджрадару и Самантабхадру...


Могу. Вы, Пампкин, гутарите, о чем не знаете. Так вот, в линии Шанг-Шунг ньен гьюд есть все тот же Самантабхадра. Могу даже конкретно указать в соответствии с тем, что знаю не только по книжкам :Cool:  , - в методе нендро, переданном Шераб Гьялценом. Меж тем, эта линия абсолютно аутентична, и, как я уже говорил, мантры имеет не на языке санскрите али тибетском.  Не бросайтесь именами. Вы в бон - 3 по 5, а туда же - красноречить...

Более чем уверен - вы ответите мне и только потому, что клеши чешутца... :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Могу. Вы, Пампкин, гутарите, о чем не знаете. Так вот, в линии Шанг-Шунг ньен гьюд есть все тот же Самантабхадра. Могу даже конкретно указать в соответствии с тем, что знаю не только по книжкам , - в методе нендро, переданном Шераб Гьялценом. Меж тем, эта линия абсолютно аутентична, и, как я уже говорил, мантры имеет не на языке санскрите али тибетском.  Не бросайтесь именами. Вы в бон - 3 по 5, а туда же - красноречить...
> 
> Более чем уверен - вы ответите мне и только потому, что клеши чешутца...


Это был ответ на... 



> считаете ли вы что Ваджрадхара и Самантабхадра (Кунтусангпо), это что-то разное ?


 или 


> Люди не могут сказать, какой курс доллара будет через полгода


 ...красноречивый ты наш? И где я что то говорит про Бон? Продолжаем умиротворять тараканов в собственной голове?

Клиент, вы меня опять с кем то перепутали. Впрочем, как обычно...  :Big Grin: 

P.S. ... а, кстати, какой курс доллара будет через 3 месяца ? ) (с) Tsewang Donden.

Я вашу логику понял: так как в одном нендро - Ваджрадара, а в другом Самантабхадра, то (при условии того, что нендро об одном и том же) Ваджрадара "есть все тот же Самантабхадра"... Зачот!  :Big Grin:  А в подтверждение идет тезис: " знаю не только по книжкам :Cool:  " 

Дайте 2!

Для умиротворяющих местности перстами поясняю,  в чем был мой посыл: странно ожидать от обычного человека достоверного вывода о тождественности\нетождественности Ваджрадары и Самантабхадры... В этом вопросе мы можем положиться лишь на мнение наших Наставников и прямые слова авторитетных текстов. 

Эдак, я тоже могу отжигать в Вашем стиле: Тонпа Шераб и Будда Шакьямуни - не разное, потому что их одинаково изображают на тибетских танках! ))) Все могут расслабиться, я доказал утверждение Далай Ламы о том, что Бон - это пятая школа... )))

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А чего эт мы уже на "ты"? С какого перепуга? Соблюдайте правила, сэр.




> Для умиротворяющих местности персами поясняю, в чем был мой посыл: странно ожидать от обычного человека достоверного вывода о тождественности\нетождественности Ваджрадары и Самантабхадры...


Это замечание изначально имеет смысл только в нингма, дружище. Эта там числят Самантабхадру, а потом Ваджрадхару. И только там. В других традициях Самантабхадра и Ваджрадхара - оба изначальны и непроявленны, и являют пять светов. Поэтому и подкалывайте этим порожняковым умняком кого-нить другого. Ваш "отжиг" не стоит моего :Big Grin: 




> Клиент, мы меня опять с кем то перепутали. Впрочем, как обычно...


Это о чем? Или кому?




> Я вашу логику понял: так как в одном нендро - Ваджрадара, а в другом Самантабхадра, то (при условии того, что нендро об одном и том же) Ваджрадара "есть все тот же Самантабхадра"... Зачот!  А в подтверждение идет тезис: " знаю не только по книжкам "


Вы ничего не поняли, хотя и сказали. Я же говорил - просто клеши чешутца, разговорчивый вы наш.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А чего эт мы уже на "ты"? С какого перепуга? Соблюдайте правила, сэр.


Какие правила? Хто здесь? )))






> Это замечание изначально имеет смысл только в нингма, дружище. Эта там числят Самантабхадру, а потом Ваджрадхару. И только там. В других традициях Самантабхадра и Ваджрадхара - оба изначальны и непроявленны, и являют пять светов. Поэтому и подкалывайте этим порожняковым умняком кого-нить другого. Ваш "отжиг" не стоит моего, если уж вам так захотелось поотжигать.


... оба изначальны и непроявленны, и являют пять светов... это вы *тоже* "не-по-книжкам" знаете? Ушниша еще не жмет?  :Wink:  Цитатки постить может и младенец. Ты мне на более простой ответь вопрос: какой будет курс доллара ровно через три месяца, с точностью до третьей цифры после запятой? В случае правильного ответа мы твои темы и про "знаю-не-по-книжкам" примем к сведению...




> *Вы ничего не поняли, хотя и сказали.* Я же говорил - просто клеши чешутца, разговорчивый вы наш.


... мой старик отец говорил мне, что попадаются такие г...ки (с) "Харлей Девидсон и ковбой Мальборо"

Это было прямое указание на изначальную реальность, пробужденный вы наш? )))

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Ушниша еще не жмет?


На днях сделаю томографию мозга, сообщу.

А сказать, те, чувачок-то, и нечего... Раз уж правил для тебя не существует, беспредельный ты наш и тыквоголовый.

----------


## PampKin Head

> На днях сделаю томографию мозга, сообщу.


Боишься, что ушниша выросла в другую сторону? )
Не стоит так напрягаться ради блага ВСЖ. Просто пропальпируйте череп в области макушки, реализовенький ты наш.

Базаров нет, что мы - лишь пыль со стоп тех, которые могут сказать по любому поводу и не-из-книжек.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Скромно заявлено. Ценю. Вы уже "пропальпировались"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Скромно заявлено. Ценю. Вы уже "пропальпировались"?


А то! Знаю про ... изначальны и непроявленны, и являют пять светов... исключительно из книжек и с чужих слов.

----------


## Норбу

Брейк, брейк!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Hot break! Hurt break! Hurt beet...

----------


## Калдэн

> Эдак, я тоже могу отжигать в Вашем стиле: Тонпа Шераб и Будда Шакьямуни - не разное, потому что их одинаково изображают на тибетских танках! )))


 Памкин , речь  в том посте шла  о уровне дхармакайи . При чём здесь конкректные учителя , проявления нирманакайи ? Ваше сравнение  тут не катит .
 Нет , точно , это именно Ваш стиль , Памкин ! Отжигайте дальше ,  мне очень прикольно Вас читать .  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Пример с учителями не касался самих учителей, был приведен для того, чтобы *проиллюстрировать способ выдвижения тезиса и его последующего доказательства*. Можно было сказать: Ваджрадара и Самантабхадра - не разное, потому что их на тханках изображают одинаковым синим цветом. )  

Не побоюсь прослыть невеждой, но (имхо), ...пять светов... это уже к Самбхогакае-Ваджрасатве (в Нингма). Какие такие света на уровне Ваджрадары\Самантабхадры, т.е. на уровне Дхармакаи? 

Сразу уточню: это я из книжек. 

Будда Кашьяпа и Будда Шакьямуни на уровне Дхармакаи - не разное? Если не разное, то Дхармакая Будды Кашьяпы и Иешуа Ганоцри  (по его поводу ННР дал вполне конкретный ответ) - не разное?

А если разное, то Дхармакая Будды Шакьямуни - это Ваджрадара или Самантабхадра? )))

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Не побоюсь прослыть невеждой, но (имхо), ...пять светов... это уже к Самбхогакае-Ваджрасатве (в Нингма). Какие такие света на уровне Ваджрадары\Самантабхадры, т.е. на уровне Дхармакаи?


А чего тебе бояться? Ты и так тыквоголовый. Даже не смог понять, что пять светов проявляемы Ваджрадхарой. Самбхога проявляема, чего тебе непонятно?




> Будда Кашьяпа и Будда Шакьямуни на уровне Дхармакаи


Ты просто путаешься в словах. Может тебе не стоит вообще напрягатца, тыквоголовый?

----------


## Калдэн

> Самбхога проявляема, чего тебе непонятно?


 Памкин , чтобы это переварить , я бы не стал искать у Кастанеды  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ты просто путаешься в словах. Может тебе не стоит вообще напрягатца, тыквоголовый?


Каким образом путаюсь? 

Томографию сделал? Свободен.  Сделаешь, тогда про ...напрягаться... и поговорим, чувачок.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Памкин , чтобы это переварить , я бы не стал искать у Кастанеды  .


Рад за вас... Я также не стал бы искать и в поваренной книге, и в комиксах про спайдермена... Да и в сутрах\тантрах тоже искать бы не стал. Почему?




> Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую. 
> 
> Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует. 
> 
> *Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено.* А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания. 
> 
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено. Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное".

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Каким образом путаюсь?


Ты упорно проявляешь заявленную тобой же тыквоголовость. Может обзовем ее проще?

Ладно подскажу - ты путаешься в смысле этих слов.

----------


## andykh

> + Интересный момент: *почему* все Будды благой кальпы пробуждались и будут пробуждаться *в одном и том же месте* ()?


Из сочувствия к будущим последователям, чтоб потом не носились с места на место, а спокойно сидели в одном месте и практиковали.  Упайя такая  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не совсем по теме, но очень близко. Тепло и даже горячо:

http://luda-den.livejournal.com/1159...d=31821#t31821
Мне больше всего нравятся попытки загнать Св.Духа в пределы "оградки" где сами загонщики пребывают. Мол, мы постановили, что только мы благодатны, а остальные нет, значит, только у нас Св.Дух и пребывает. И это им кажется нормальным, ничего люди не боятся. Даже Бога, судят о делах Его на основании слов людей.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Уважаемые PampKin Head и Нандзед Дорже
От лица модераториала не дожидаясь предупреждений предлагаю: 
1) вспомнить пункт правил:
*Все участники форума должны обращаться друг к другу на вы, за исключением случаев личного знакомства или обоюдной договоренности обращаться друг к другу на ты.*
2) Исключить обращение друг к другу по исковерканым прозвищам
3) Снизить тон и закончить перепалку

Мы не на базаре

----------


## Ануруддха

PampKin Head и Нандзед Дорже устное предупреждение. Просьба вести конструктивную беседу и пожелание не вести  дискуссию между собой, совсем.

----------


## ullu

> Тигрицы были, когда он *уже был* *Арья*-Бодхисаттвой.
> 
> А до это была тема с бросанием чего то в лужу перед Буддой Кашьяпой и порождение намерения спасти всех живых существ.
> 
> Пример последнего перерождения Шакьямуни показывает, что он таки *вспомнил все*. 
> 
> + Интересный момент: *почему* все Будды благой кальпы пробуждались и будут пробуждаться *в одном и том же месте* ()?


Ну и даже если и были будды в воспоминаниях, так что с того? 
Это все равно не может изменить того, что природа будды никому не принадлежит и патента на познание природы будды тоже ни у кого нет.
Так что никто не запрещает познавать природу будды без будды. Если способностей хватит.

В одном месте территориально?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

>>Так что никто не запрещает познавать природу будды без будды. Если способностей хватит.

спонтанно, без каких-либо причин?
думаю, без будда-активности здесь не обошлось.

А так хоть как назови.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> >>Так что никто не запрещает познавать природу будды без будды. Если способностей хватит.
> 
> спонтанно, без каких-либо причин?


Вообще то единственная непосредственная причина полного и окончательного это сугатагарбха.
Если способностей хватит  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Хм  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Уважаемые PampKin Head и Нандзед Дорже
> От лица модераториала не дожидаясь предупреждений предлагаю: 
> 1) вспомнить пункт правил:
> Все участники форума должны обращаться друг к другу на вы, за исключением случаев личного знакомства или обоюдной договоренности обращаться друг к другу на ты.
> 2) Исключить обращение друг к другу по исковерканым прозвищам
> 3) Снизить тон и закончить перепалку





> PampKin Head и Нандзед Дорже устное предупреждение. Просьба вести конструктивную беседу и пожелание не вести дискуссию между собой, совсем.


Всецело согласен с этим, но оппонент сам нарушил, вернее, отказался от правил вежливости, и я любезно предоставил ему возможность пообщаться в таком ключе, как ему хотелось. Оставляю всё это всецело на его совести.




> Ну и даже если и были будды в воспоминаниях, так что с того? 
> Это все равно не может изменить того, что природа будды никому не принадлежит и патента на познание природы будды тоже ни у кого нет.
> Так что никто не запрещает познавать природу будды без будды. Если способностей хватит.
> 
> В одном месте территориально?





> спонтанно, без каких-либо причин?
> думаю, без будда-активности здесь не обошлось.


Разве Уллу говорила о беспричинности? Она лишь говорила об отсутствии будды как причины. Согласитесь, эта поставновка вопроса гораздо сложнее. Есть одно из "качеств ущерба" перерождения - отсутствие в этом времени Будды (по-моему, неточно припомнил). Но это же не значит, что Будд не было никогда, такой вопрос даже не может быть поставлен, ИМХО. Ведь одно из качеств Будд - "непрерывное, спонтанное проявление без всякой причины (!) миллиардов нирманакай" (комментарий к практике "Лама-чодпа" "Карнатантра из Галдана", гелуг, линия Венсапа). Это запредельное обусловленности проявление блага, если позволите мне комментарий. Так что никто из нас в этом теле вряд ли сможет корректно ответить на вопрос "А не вмешивались ли Будды трех времен в это просветление, реализованное, на первый взгляд, самостоятельно?"

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head и Нандзед Дорже устное предупреждение. Просьба вести конструктивную беседу и пожелание не вести дискуссию между собой, совсем.


Пост http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=280 cо слов ...Вы в бон - 3 по 5, а туда же - красноречить... был классическим началом игры: "Ну что, попался, негодяй!» (НУПН)" Собственно, было грех не подыграть.  :Big Grin: 

   Анализ *Тезис*: «Ну что, попался, негодяй!»
   *Цель*: оправдание.
   *Роли*: Жертва, Агрессор.
   *Иллюстрации*: 1) «На этот раз я тебя поймал»
   *Социальная* *парадигма*: Взрослый – Взрослый; Взрослый: «Посмотрите, вы поступили неправильно»; Взрослый: «Сейчас, когда вы мне на это указали, я и сам это вижу».
   *Психологическая* *парадигма*: Родитель – Ребенок; Родитель: «Я следил за тобой в надежде, что ты оплошаешь»; Ребенок: «На этот раз ты меня поймал»; Родитель: «Да, и ты почувствуешь всю силу моей ярости».
   *Ходы*: 1) провокация – обвинение; 2) защита – обвинение; 3) защита – наказание.
   «*Вознаграждения*»: 1) внутреннее психологическое – оправдание ярости; 2) внешнее психологическое – помогает избежать осознания собственных недостатков; 3) внутреннее социальное – НУПН; 4) внешнее социальное – они всегда готовы воспользоваться твоей глупостью; 5) биологическое – обмен воинственными трансакциями, обычно между лицами одного пола; 6) экзистенциальное – никому нельзя доверять.

Имхо, дальнейшие ходы строились в ключе: ответ на содержательную часть + сознательные провокации со стороны "ребенка" на "взрослые" посылы. ))) Мне нравится прикладная психология, каюсь. )))




> Ну и даже если и были будды в воспоминаниях, так что с того?
> Это все равно не может изменить того, что природа будды никому не принадлежит и патента на познание природы будды тоже ни у кого нет.
> Так что никто не запрещает познавать природу будды без будды. Если способностей хватит.


Патента на познание ни у кого нет. Есть патент на методы, которые *актуально* приводят к распознаванию. Мало иметь способности, нужно еще и с Будда Дхармой встретится; с помощью учителей правильно ее понять,чтобы применив строго определенные методы, получить то, что необходимо.




> В одном месте территориально?


 Именно так. В строго определенном месте территориально.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Именно так. В строго определенном месте территориально.


Эти верующие буддисты - просто тихий ужас...  :Cool: 
"Патриархи прыгают по вашим головам"...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

При всем уважении, Нандзед, не могу уловить вашу мысль.




> Разве Уллу говорила о беспричинности? Она лишь говорила об отсутствии будды как причины.


Вот именно этот момент и показался мне странным.




> Согласитесь, эта поставновка вопроса гораздо сложнее. Есть одно из "качеств ущерба" перерождения - отсутствие в этом времени Будды (по-моему, неточно припомнил).


Это я в курсе. Если точнее:




> 2.2.2. Пять дарований, зависящих от обстоятельств   Эти дарования таковы:
> [1] Будда являет себя;
> [2] Будда проповедует Дхарму;
> 
> .....
> 
> Если не родишься в светлую кальпу, когда Будда является в этот мир, то даже не услышишь слова «Дхарма». Сейчас, когда ты родился в кальпу, во время которой явил себя Будда, у тебя есть особое дарование — Учитель .
> Если Будда посещает этот мир, но не проповедует Дхарму, ты не получишь от этого пользы. Поскольку же [Гаутама Будда] проповедовал Дхарму на трех уровнях, ты обладаешь дарованием — проповедью возвышенной Дхармы.





> Но это же не значит, что Будд не было никогда, такой вопрос даже не может быть поставлен, ИМХО. Ведь одно из качеств Будд - "непрерывное, спонтанное проявление без всякой причины (!) миллиардов нирманакай" (комментарий к практике "Лама-чодпа" "Карнатантра из Галдана", гелуг, линия Венсапа).


А из чего может следовать такой вывод? Раз говорится о таком даровании, значит есть периоды, когда Будды не являют себя, и достижение просветления невозможно (или зачем было вообще учить об этих дарованиях?). Другой вопрос, может быть эти учения даны на уровне, доступном для существ, обладающих определенными способностями, а есть учения выше. И в них говорится о просветлении без помощи будд. Но я о таких не знаю.




> Это запредельное обусловленности проявление блага, если позволите мне комментарий. Так что никто из нас в этом теле вряд ли сможет корректно ответить на вопрос "А не вмешивались ли Будды трех времен в это просветление, реализованное, на первый взгляд, самостоятельно?"


Я бы скорее предположил, что без них не обошлось  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Разве Уллу говорила о беспричинности? Она лишь говорила об отсутствии будды как причины.


Все ещё хуже ) Я говорила об отсуствии будды в человеческом теле , как причины.
Поскольку Самантабхадра не принадлежит никакой конфессии и линии передачи.

----------


## ullu

> Именно так. В строго определенном месте территориально.


Чего то это место больно велико ) в пол мира )

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Все ещё хуже ) Я говорила об отсуствии будды в человеческом теле , как причины.
> Поскольку Самантабхадра не принадлежит никакой конфессии и линии передачи.


А кому дает учения Самантабхадра?

----------


## ullu

> А кому дает учения Самантабхадра?


Ваджрасаттве.

----------


## ullu

> А кому дает учения Самантабхадра?


А вообще он не дает учения, а является причиной, что не совсем одно и тоже, поскольку под передачей учения подразумевают ( иногда )  устную и символическую передачу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чего то это место больно велико ) в пол мира )


Это место - квадратный километр.

P.S. Помимо основополагающей причины еще необходимы *сопутствующие условия*. Количество сущест, напрямую контактирующих с Самбхогакайей, ужасающе мало.




> под передачей учения подразумевают ( иногда ) устную и символическую передачу.


Иногда - это скорее прямая. А вот устная и символическая - это ...в основном.

----------


## ullu

> Это место - квадратный километр.


хм. ну и как мне теперь выбрать между Шакьямуни и Падмасамбхавой?



> P.S. Помимо основополагающей причины еще необходимы *сопутствующие условия*. Количество сущест, напрямую контактирующих с Самбхогакайей, ужасающе мало.


Ну здесь речь идет не о количестве, а о том как происходит освобождение ( благодаря принятию Прибежища или все же благодаря узнавания природы своего собственного ума)  и о том существует ли истинная природа независимо от существования буддизма.



> Иногда - это скорее прямая. А вот устная и символическая - это ...в основном.


тем более.

----------


## PampKin Head

> м. ну и как мне теперь выбрать между Шакьямуни и Падмасамбхавой?


Шакьямуни относится к тысяче Будд благой кальпы, которые будут демонстрировать Путь полностью существам, *рожденным естественным образом*. Гуру Ринпоче - замечательный, на мы принадлежим  к существам разного способа рождения. Итого: может у него все было так задорно потому. что родился не из утробы? А Шакьямуни - Он наш, родной. Прямо из матки!

P.S. Это я к тому, что человек может подумать: Гуру Ринпоче - и не человек вовсе! Вона как Он принял это рождение. Может ему и практиковать то смысла не имело...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А где сказано, что Гуру Ринпоче - есть Будда, в том же смысле, что и Шакьямуни, который повернул колесо Дхармы?

Я что-то пропустил?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Прозвучало мнение, что, дескать о проявлениях Будды Шакьямуни, ушедшего в панинирвану, ничего неизвестно и вообще никаких этих проявлений нет.

Так вот, хочется отметить: всякое проявление Самбхогакайи имеет, в принципе, свою мантру. Есть также мантра Будды Шакьяумни, и она известна во всех школах тибетского буддизма - ОМ МУНИ МУНИ МАХАМУНИЕ СВАХА. Таким образом, коли есть мантра Будды Шакьямуни, то это и доказывает наличие проявлений этого Будды. 

Для тех, кому Мантраяна не указ, просьба выражаться корректно.

----------


## ullu

> P.S. Это я к тому, что человек может подумать: Гуру Ринпоче - и не человек вовсе! Вона как Он принял это рождение. Может ему и практиковать то смысла не имело...


ну люди могут подумать что угодно, но кроме Гуру Ринпоче есть ещё Миларепа, например. Или Мачиг Лабдрон, или Марпа, Тилопа, Наропа... или Намкай Норбу Ринпоче  :Wink: 
И кто мне скажет что хоть кто-то из них не Будда - сам дурак  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А где сказано, что Гуру Ринпоче - есть Будда, в том же смысле, что и Шакьямуни, который повернул колесо Дхармы?
> 
> Я что-то пропустил?


А что значит - повернуть колесо Дхармы?

----------


## ullu

> А Шакьямуни - Он наш, родной. Прямо из матки!


кстати по легенде царица Мая не чувствовала никакой боли при его рождении. Так что тоже не совсем обычное надо сказать рождение.

----------


## Dondhup

> А что значит - повернуть колесо Дхармы?


Проповедь Учения ученикам.
Первый поворот если я не ошибаюсь был когда Будда проповедовал Учение от 4 истинах Святого своим бывшим товарищам-отшельникам.

----------

